# The Windows Phone 7 Club/Thread



## Shane1244

You should re-name it to discussion thread, as you didn't post any information in the OP.

Anywho, I'll be getting the Samsung Focus most likely, That or the Dell Venue Pro.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Yeah, I'll be posting all the pertinent info in my above post. I just haven't had the chance to do it yet. I've been unusually busy at work today. Nice choice in phones by the way. Personally, I would go with the Dell Venue Pro, that phone looks amazing.


----------



## Dtrain

Goes without saying I'm in this club.


----------



## Weedvender

Anyone have it yet?


----------



## nvidiagamer

Yup, a few of us already do. I have the HTC Surround and I know that DTrain has the HTC HD7. I'm seriously in love with this phone. It's perfect. Even co workers are stopping by and using it. Saying wow, they did a really good job. Most of my co workers have an iphone, so that's really saying something.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


Yeah, I'll be posting all the pertinent info in my above post. I just haven't had the chance to do it yet. I've been unusually busy at work today. Nice choice in phones by the way. Personally, I would go with the Dell Venue Pro, that phone looks amazing.


Same, I just don't know if I'll be able to get my hands on one in Canada..


----------



## thenutty1

Waiting on a Dell Venue Pro...


----------



## joemaniaci

I have the samsung focus and my data isn't working, I keep getting an Error Code: 80072EFD, anyone else?

Also, don't get the case in the att stores that is made for the Focus, for me it is too tight and has constant pressure on the power button so it kept turning the phone on and off.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


I have the samsung focus and my data isn't working, I keep getting an Error Code: 80072EFD, anyone else?

Also, don't get the case in the att stores that is made for the Focus, for me it is too tight and has constant pressure on the power button so it kept turning the phone on and off.


Nope I haven't gotten any errors except for when I first turned it on and tried to connect to my TMobile Server while signing onto the phone.
Is it still giving you the error?


----------



## joemaniaci

No, I restarted and have been problem free since.


----------



## joemaniaci

Is this it?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Is this it?


It might just be, I was going to ask everyone who has it how are they liking it or what have they downloaded or seem to like about the phone to just start up inquiries.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


It might just be, I was going to ask everyone who has it how are they liking it or what have they downloaded or seem to like about the phone to just start up inquiries.


I freaking love it, this thing is perfect and yet no one is buying it.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


I freaking love it, this thing is perfect and yet no one is buying it.


I've been letting everyone I know get a feeling of my phone, I am loving this thing to DEATH. But you know in this day once a lot of people get settled into a company or product they tend to stick with it. If I didn't have such an awful experience with Android I probably would still have an Android phone.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


I've been letting everyone I know get a feeling of my phone, I am loving this thing to DEATH. But you know in this day once a lot of people get settled into a company or product they tend to stick with it. If I didn't have such an awful experience with Android I probably would still have an Android phone.


Yeh I let a friend of mine play with it who owns an iphone and he said if anything happens to it, he is getting a windows 7 phone as a replacement.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Yeh I let a friend of mine play with it who owns an iphone and he said if anything happens to it, he is getting a windows 7 phone as a replacement.


Yeah I think a couple of my hardcore Apple friends. Kept trying to tell me the TouchScreen was awful, compared to there Iphone 3/4 and I was like you have to be kidding me? I'm honestly IN LOVE WITH THIS PHONE, to the extent that I think I'm a fanboy to it already.

But I think the consensus of most people is they truly want it to fail I don't know why but its like people can't stand to see something "New"


----------



## YannieBoy

Oh...Add me.

Here's the thread I made for the HD7.

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...k-warning.html

Everyone that's touched my phone likes it, Android, RIM and iOs users. The first words that they say is that the screen is HUGE. Then I explain that it works out because of Netflix and Xbox. It's an entertainment phone.







Then they try it some more then like it even more after looking at it like that. So we may be part of the first wave of owners that can help push some sales by word of mouth and first hand experience.


----------



## Dtrain

My mom was complaining about it BEING HUGE AND HEAVY and I was like of course mom we live in AMERICA(From Team America) I actually want to phone to succeed fairly well I understand a lot of people who make resent earlier WinMo and of word of the mouth. And the occasional bandwagoners of I hate this cause a Majority of the population hates this, I want to phone to succeed so much I made sure all of my friends played with the phone even had one come with me to get the phone to try it out before hand


----------



## nvidiagamer

I absolutely love my phone! It's amazing. I've already made use of most of the features and for good reason within the 2 days I have owned it. I am definitely a fan boy. It doesn't bother me







LOL Sorry I haven't been able to post more often and post pics. I have been super busy at work lately and when I get home I have been having to do lots of work there as well LOL I will post pics soon.


----------



## Dtrain

How are you liking the features rather, I think I've most of everything except Maybe Microsoft Office I've opened seen it but don't actually see me using it in any kind of real world scenario.


----------



## YannieBoy

I have a beef with the Netflix app. Regardless of connection the quality seems eh. I mean it gets the job done but I want to make use of the screen and my netflix account on the go to it's full potential.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


How are you liking the features rather, I think I've most of everything except Maybe Microsoft Office I've opened seen it but don't actually see me using it in any kind of real world scenario.


I love every single feature on this phone. It's like this phone was made specifically for me. Even Microsoft Office is very useful for me. I work a lot with excel and powerpoint at work for my presentations, so I've already used it quite a bit. I think the one thing I love about this phone, or the OS rather, is that it's not really app centric. It's actually a phone with all the features I need built in seamlessly. Instead of loading up apps left and right to get things done or use the phone, everything is within hubs. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


I have a beef with the Netflix app. Regardless of connection the quality seems eh. I mean it gets the job done but I want to make use of the screen and my netflix account on the go to it's full potential.


Yeah I haven't tried Netflix with 3G only on the Wifi I figured it'd be just unbearably slow or whatever on my Netflix and then my Marketplace wouldn't load for me after someone was on so Idk what they did.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


I love every single feature on this phone. It's like this phone was made specifically for me. Even Microsoft Office is very useful for me. I work a lot with excel and powerpoint at work for my presentations, so I've already used it quite a bit. I think the one thing I love about this phone, or the OS rather, is that it's not really app centric. It's actually a phone with all the features I need built in seamlessly. Instead of loading up apps left and right to get things done or use the phone, everything is within hubs. I love it!!!!!!


Yeah this kind of seems like Apps are Ehh maybe its the inner fanboy of me in this phone but I hate how people say omg it has no App Market quite frankly theres nothing that this phone actually needs it comes with EVERYTHING I could use an Opera APP to replace IE but nothing MAJOR thats a dealbreaker I'm in love with this phone and I'm sold in 1-2 years I shall be getting another >_>


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Yeah this kind of seems like Apps are Ehh maybe its the inner fanboy of me in this phone but I hate how people say omg it has no App Market quite frankly theres nothing that this phone actually needs it comes with EVERYTHING I could use an Opera APP to replace IE but nothing MAJOR thats a dealbreaker I'm in love with this phone and I'm sold in 1-2 years I shall be getting another >_>

Yeah, this is why I love this phone. It's more of an actual smart phone and very useful. I think the more people actually see this phone the more they are going to want it. It'll take some time, but it will happen. Like you said, the phone already has everything. There are a few apps here and there that I want but nothing serious. This thing is like a pc in phone form. Also, I have a simple but perfect example. My gf is over right now, I was explaining her android phone to her and told her to use it more often. Well, I was looking around the phone, and everything is just apps left and right. For example, she really likes the calendar on my phone, I said well I'm sure you have one too. Literally, 5 mins later I find it, then I had to drag it to her main page. Then of course it's an app, so it took a sec or two to load up. Calendar experience on Windows Phone 7: Scroll down a bit on the home page, tap on calendar, half a sec later it opens up and there you are. LOL And yes, when it's time to upgrade phones on my plan, I will be getting another Windows Phone as well.


----------



## Dtrain

Yeah I'm loving the beauty of it everything is already with the phone everything is simply EVERYTHING ELSE. I don't need Apps to make the phone special or come to life, I was talking to a Buddy and he was like too bad you can't root it and I was explaining to him I don't its nothing the phone doesn't do now that I would need to or truly benefit from doing besides saying "I did this" and I have that which doesn't mean anything to me. I tried to push my girlfriend into getting one but she's such an impulse buyer she was like omg Iphone I love my Ipod touch and I get an upgrade and grabbed an Iphone 3GS when we went to the AT&T store I was showing her what she should of waited on she didn't say it but I atleast talked myself into saying she felt bad for my own personal fanboy I'm growing to be.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Yeah I'm loving the beauty of it everything is already with the phone everything is simply EVERYTHING ELSE. I don't need Apps to make the phone special or come to life, I was talking to a Buddy and he was like too bad you can't root it and I was explaining to him I don't its nothing the phone doesn't do now that I would need to or truly benefit from doing besides saying "I did this" and I have that which doesn't mean anything to me. I tried to push my girlfriend into getting one but she's such an impulse buyer she was like omg Iphone I love my Ipod touch and I get an upgrade and grabbed an Iphone 3GS when we went to the AT&T store I was showing her what she should of waited on she didn't say it but I atleast talked myself into saying she felt bad for my own personal fanboy I'm growing to be.

LOL, well I actually feel bad for my girlfriend. Yesterday was her first time playing with my phone and she was like oh man this phone is amazing! She wants one so bad, but she has to stick with what she has for another year. She is like man, your phone is so fast and it looks awesome and it has everything. LOL I felt bad because she now hates her android phone but is stuck with it. Again, GO MICROSOFT!!!!! hahaha


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Is there an app to send free texts such as Kik?


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Is there an app to send free texts such as Kik?

I haven't gotten the chance to look at every single app yet, but I don't think there is. Yet, anyway. I'm sure it will come along soon though. Question though, why do you need an app to send texts, when the phone does that already and most likely your wireless plan has unlimited texting.


----------



## Dtrain

I know we don't have that App don't even have to look for it. Whats the purpose of the app though Kouki, like Nvidia stated isn't it kind of pointless seeing as mostly everyone with a smartphone probably has Unlimited texting on the phone? I know my Data/Texting is rolled into one Grandfathered deal for 10 bucks still that I'm not changing until they make me.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

It would save me $15 month if I lower my text plan from unlimited to 200.

I went ahead and picked up the Samsung focus. Its awesome! Loving it! Added a 16GB microsd, so I have 20GB free.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


It would save me $15 month if I lower my text plan from unlimited to 200.

I went ahead and picked up the Samsung focus. Its awesome! Loving it! Added a 16GB microsd, so I have 20GB free.


Oh I get it the APP lets you send free text messages. I was thinking it just let you send a couple of a few free messages I understand now. But I hope you like your phone as much as we are.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
It would save me $15 month if I lower my text plan from unlimited to 200.

I went ahead and picked up the Samsung focus. Its awesome! Loving it! Added a 16GB microsd, so I have 20GB free.

Congrats!! That's an awesome phone! I get what you're asking now as well. That makes complete sense, I could have saved 15 bucks on my plan as well had I thought of that LOL


----------



## GAMERIG

WP7 hasn't a built in screenshot feature. MSFT should add it into Wp7!


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Is there a way to see all the Google calendars? Only my main one shows.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Is there a way to see all the Google calendars? Only my main one shows.

Actually, now that I have really played with my phone. That is the one feature that needs a little more work. The calendar system is great but has some limitations. Unfortunately, one of them is you can't see more than one calendar on your phone. What I do is, I use Outlook hotmail connector, which you can download from microsoft. What that does is, it lets you setup your hotmail account in outlook, including your calendar. So any changes you make to your outlook calendar you can also add that to your hotmail calendar within outlook and that will sync with your phone. This is the easiest way I have been able to do this so far. It works well as long as you have an outlook calendar that your already using anyway.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Is there a way to see all the Google calendars? Only my main one shows.


I had to put all my calendars into 1 main one for it to all show up as much as it sucks. I did manage to turn off Hotmail's calenders, now to get them emails to stop coming up....SOOO annoying. I had made some future events and they just keep coming up. Might have to clear them manually.


----------



## Dtrain

Anyone else get there Wireless Sync to work?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Anyone else get there Wireless Sync to work?


I've been able to have it working with no problem. Granted I never had a problem with my Zune30 either.

Here. Check this article out.

http://wmpoweruser.com/so-you-want-t...hone%e2%80%a6/


----------



## Dtrain

Figured I'd ask cause I noticed for the first time while having my SigRig on and my phone on the charger that Windows 7 detected my phone wirelessly and I was like Oh snap.


----------



## joemaniaci

My only complaint is that for some apps/games, it refuses to download from the 3g network, it requires you to get connected to a wireless network before downloading.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


My only complaint is that for some apps/games, it refuses to download from the 3g network, it requires you to get connected to a wireless network before downloading.


Yeah I had a friend who couldn't download a game because of that anything over 500MB it does that right?


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Yeah I had a friend who couldn't download a game because of that anything over 500MB it does that right?


I wouldn't think so, it was doing it for demos.

I also tried installing a micro sd card into my samsung focus last night, had to take it out because the phone started restarting on its own.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


I wouldn't think so, it was doing it for demos.

I also tried installing a micro sd card into my samsung focus last night, had to take it out because the phone started restarting on its own.


The 32GB you brought, wonder why its acting up like that?


----------



## nvidiagamer

It's true, it will not let you download any game, demo or not, from the Marketplace unless you're connected to a WiFi connection or you connect the phone to your pc. I have no idea why they did this. It's not a huge deal for some, but for others it can be an issue. It's fine for me though. I think they might have done it so it doesn't eat up your data. Not all of us have unlimited data LOL


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


The 32GB you brought, wonder why its acting up like that?


Beats me, samsung even updated the online manual for the phone and it said the one card that is definitely working is a sandisk class 2 8 gig microsd, I had the same thing, but 32 gig.


----------



## YannieBoy

Now for the games....I try to buy a game when the phone is connected to the Computer via Zune, I get the option to purchase it with choices of my cards that are linked to my windows live ID/Zune/Gamertag. What happens if I try to buy a game connected to Wifi? Do I get the charges on my carrier bill?... Just curious if anyone knew before I buy some games.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YannieBoy* 
Now for the games....I try to buy a game when the phone is connected to the Computer via Zune, I get the option to purchase it with choices of my cards that are linked to my windows live ID/Zune/Gamertag. What happens if I try to buy a game connected to Wifi? Do I get the charges on my carrier bill?... Just curious if anyone knew before I buy some games.

You should just get the One time charge on your T-Mobile bill.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
You should just get the One time charge on your T-Mobile bill.

Just what I wanted to here. If the charges get added to bill, the wife doesn't noticed. Small charges from the bank account, she'll surely notice.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YannieBoy* 
Just what I wanted to here. If the charges get added to bill, the wife doesn't noticed. Small charges from the bank account, she'll surely notice.









Lol yeah don't hold me to it but it should be added to the Bill I haven't received my bill for this Month yet. But I'm going with on the Bill


----------



## bucdan

http://www.guru3d.com/news/windows-p...jailbreak-tlc/


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Lol yeah don't hold me to it but it should be added to the Bill I haven't received my bill for this Month yet. But I'm going with on the Bill

So I tried buying a game and the moment I clicked buy a list of cards that are linked to my account came up....sigh was so hopeful lol guess I can sneak a game here or there.


----------



## whitingnick

My wife is trying to find me a Christmas present and I'm looking into this phone. I've never owned a smart phone; in fact, in the past, I've been heavily opposed to signing up for a data plan, but this phone is catching my interest. How much extra is the data plan for this phone on top of your regular plan?


----------



## Keatonus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitingnick*


My wife is trying to find me a Christmas present and I'm looking into this phone. I've never owned a smart phone; in fact, in the past, I've been heavily opposed to signing up for a data plan, but this phone is catching my interest. How much extra is the data plan for this phone on top of your regular plan?


$15 for ATT for 200MB, $25 again on ATT but for 2GB, and $30 on T-mobile for Unlimited.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keatonus*


$15 for ATT for 200MB, $25 again on ATT but for 2GB, and $30 on T-mobile for Unlimited.


What he said. But the Unlimited data for T mobile also includes Text messaging, not sure how it works on ATT.


----------



## joemaniaci

Unlimited data for $30 here for att.

I returned my windows 7 phone today, after my experiement with my 32 gig micro sd on the samsung focus, it kept shutting itself down. Back to a tilt 2 for now. Maybe I will just get a ps3+gt5, guarantee they will have some black friday special.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Unlimited data for $30 here for att.

I returned my windows 7 phone today, after my experiement with my 32 gig micro sd on the samsung focus, it kept shutting itself down. Back to a tilt 2 for now. Maybe I will just get a ps3+gt5, guarantee they will have some black friday special.

Sorry to hear that man, did it continue to shut off after you took out the SD card?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Unlimited data for $30 here for att.

I returned my windows 7 phone today, after my experiement with my 32 gig micro sd on the samsung focus, it kept shutting itself down. Back to a tilt 2 for now. Maybe I will just get a ps3+gt5, guarantee they will have some black friday special.

Sorry to hear that man, did it continue to shut down off after you took out the SD card?


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Sorry to hear that man, did it continue to shut down off after you took out the SD card?

Yeh, I did the hard restart to completely reformat the phone and it still did it, rarely, but with three kids I can't risk now realizing that my phone had been off for a few hours when someone needed to get a hold of me.


----------



## e_dogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Yeh, I did the hard restart to completely reformat the phone and it still did it, rarely, but with three kids I can't risk now realizing that my phone had been off for a few hours when someone needed to get a hold of me.


Couldn't you have exchanged it for a new one?


----------



## thenutty1

Anyone have a Venue Pro? If so, comments and feedback? How is the screen size and quality? And the keyboard too?


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e_dogg* 
Couldn't you have exchanged it for a new one?

Yes, but the whole point of the phone was the ability to throw a 32 gig microsd card and I wouldn't be surprised to find out that a "windows certified" 32 gig microsd card never comes out.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keatonus*


$15 for ATT for 200MB, $25 again on ATT but for 2GB, and $30 on T-mobile for Unlimited.


Thanks for the info. I wonder how much unlimited text messaging adds to a plan?


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitingnick* 
Thanks for the info. I wonder how much unlimited text messaging adds to a plan?

Unlimited text messaging is another 20 bucks. Trust me, you're gonna need it. I've already sent out 2,700 texts and the month isn't even over LOL the one thing I haven't used the most of is data, surprisingly. I've only used 150 mb so far. I don't think I'll ever get near 2 GB of data.


----------



## Dtrain

I just found out I could add Apps through Zune, I wish if I was connected to my WIFI I hope in the future they allow you to just STREAM your entire Zune music collection


----------



## Shane1244

Just got my LG quantum.. I'm inlove with windows phone 7 <3


----------



## Dtrain

^ Looks nice Shane, I love that picture you took actually

Just kind of Curious, what kind of phone did everyone come from before WP7


----------



## Chucker

somebody convince me to buy the focus over the captivate and iphone 4. right now i have 3gs


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
^ Looks nice Shane, I love that picture you took actually

Just kind of Curious, what kind of phone did everyone come from before WP7

Rooted Launch G1.


----------



## Shane1244

LG Keybo


----------



## Dtrain

I came from a SideKick Lx 2009 and a MyTouch and I'm upset I didn't have a phone like this earlier.
@Chucker I wish I could chime in on your question, because it was either my HD7 or the Vibrant but after just playing with the HD7 I knew which phone to pick, best thing I can tell you in a Major unbiased statement is try the phone out or look at Reviews.


----------



## Riggs.

I went to the at&t store yesterday and played with the all three WP7 handsets for roughly 20 mins. I like the UI a lot, it didn't really "WOW" me though. I currently have a 2 year old iPhone 3G that I'm tired of. Obviously I was a bit underwhelmed by the app marketplace offerings. My most used App on my iPhone is the chase bank app, nothing was offered yet on the Windows marketplace. Obviously this will change over time.

My favorite has to be the quantum simply because of the physical keyboard, it's a little thick but I like it. The Focus has a huge screen! It looks awesome and I was surprised how light it was. The HTC was nice but the Quantum and the Focus offer something different that each appeal to me in different ways.

I'm indifferent to gaming options, I barely play games on my iPhone. I use news and media site apps the most.

I want to jump on this now, but I'm just trying to be cautious. I need the bank app as I don't use cash anymore and I need to check my account regularly. It's hard to make the jump. The iPhone was my first smart phone and it wowed the crap out of me when I got it. I remember bringing it home and playing with it for the next 2 and a half to 3 hours just checking everything out. I'm not a fan of apple, the iPhone is just so bland to me now, and the fact that flash is blocked bothers me a lot(I really want to make a change! Android isn't polished enough for me). I also like the web browser better on the WP7 and the fact that its app market will be much more open. I'm still very excited about this phone and its wireless abilities that work with PC's and possibly with a new LG TV.

Definitely leaning towards the quantum as I want the QWERTY keyboard and long battery life.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riggs.*


I went to the at&t store yesterday and played with the all three WP7 handsets for roughly 20 mins. I like the UI a lot, it didn't really "WOW" me though. I currently have a 2 year old iPhone 3G that I'm tired of. Obviously I was a bit underwhelmed by the app marketplace offerings. My most used App on my iPhone is the chase bank app, nothing was offered yet on the Windows marketplace. Obviously this will change over time.

My favorite has to be the quantum simply because of the physical keyboard, it's a little thick but I like it. The Focus has a huge screen! It looks awesome and I was surprised how light it was. The HTC was nice but the Quantum and the Focus offer something different that each appeal to me in different ways.

I'm indifferent to gaming options, I barely play games on my iPhone. I use news and media site apps the most.

I want to jump on this now, but I'm just trying to be cautious. I need the bank app as I don't use cash anymore and I need to check my account regularly. It's hard to make the jump. The iPhone was my first smart phone and it wowed the crap out of me when I got it. I remember bringing it home and playing with it for the next 2 and a half to 3 hours just checking everything out. I'm not a fan of apple, the iPhone is just so bland to me now, and the fact that flash is blocked bothers me a lot(I really want to make a change! Android isn't polished enough for me). I also like the web browser better on the WP7 and the fact that its app market will be much more open. I'm still very excited about this phone and its wireless abilities that work with PC's and possibly with a new LG TV.

Definitely leaning towards the quantum as I want the QWERTY keyboard and long battery life.


Have you looked at the PageOnce Personal Finance? I have this APP on my phone and its free haven't actually set it up yet so you'll have to give me a couple of days before I can give you any kind of review for it.
http://www.pageonce.com/ (Website for it even works for all phone devices) But this works for a friend of mine since we have TIC which I'm sure won't make a Bank app.
Edit: This app is amazing has my Bank already +1 I'll report back tomorrow and tell you how it is.
Update: Got the APP finally working took about 5 Minutes to sync without me having to do anything, I think anyone who has a phone should check this out. 
They have a Pan for your Bank accounts, Credit cards, Investments, I even have an Alert for my bills I have to pay seems nice so far.


----------



## Riggs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Have you looked at the PageOnce Personal Finance? I have this APP on my phone and its free haven't actually set it up yet so you'll have to give me a couple of days before I can give you any kind of review for it.
http://www.pageonce.com/ (Website for it even works for all phone devices) But this works for a friend of mine since we have TIC which I'm sure won't make a Bank app.
Edit: This app is amazing has my Bank already +1 I'll report back tomorrow and tell you how it is.
Update: Got the APP finally working took about 5 Minutes to sync without me having to do anything, I think anyone who has a phone should check this out.
They have a Pan for your Bank accounts, Credit cards, Investments, I even have an Alert for my bills I have to pay seems nice so far.

Definitely eases my second thoughts on making the jump. Thanks! I'm sure that within a few months it will take off. Competition in this market will only make all of these OS's that much better. I'm pretty tired of iOS now, looking for something new.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riggs.* 
Definitely eases my second thoughts on making the jump. Thanks! I'm sure that within a few months it will take off. Competition in this market will only make all of these OS's that much better. I'm pretty tired of iOS now, looking for something new.

It's definately new. Still has that new "out of the box" smell.







With the current state of WP7 you can see what they are trying to do be the same but different at the same time. As the updates begin to mature the device and apps come out, it will be exciting to how things turn out in the long run.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Have you looked at the PageOnce Personal Finance? I have this APP on my phone and its free haven't actually set it up yet so you'll have to give me a couple of days before I can give you any kind of review for it.
http://www.pageonce.com/ (Website for it even works for all phone devices) But this works for a friend of mine since we have TIC which I'm sure won't make a Bank app.
Edit: This app is amazing has my Bank already +1 I'll report back tomorrow and tell you how it is.
Update: Got the APP finally working took about 5 Minutes to sync without me having to do anything, I think anyone who has a phone should check this out.
They have a Pan for your Bank accounts, Credit cards, Investments, I even have an Alert for my bills I have to pay seems nice so far.

Thanks for that link DTrain! I'm downloading this app right now!


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riggs.*


Definitely eases my second thoughts on making the jump. Thanks! I'm sure that within a few months it will take off. Competition in this market will only make all of these OS's that much better. I'm pretty tired of iOS now, looking for something new.


Yeah it works for your iOS so essentially you could pick it up and see how you like it if you haven't already and Also with Zune you can search the Marketplace by going to Marketplace and APP, incase you were interested into looking at the entire Marketplace. I hope you find a phone whether it be WP7 or Android(Even though I'm an official Wp7 Fanboy). But I'll try and tell you if I find anything better EVEN THOUGH I'm sure Wells Fargo(Wachovia) and BoA will probably make Apps soon, and then others might follow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


It's definately new. Still has that new "out of the box" smell.







With the current state of WP7 you can see what they are trying to do be the same but different at the same time. As the updates begin to mature the device and apps come out, it will be exciting to how things turn out in the long run.


One good thing I do like about the phones is that all of them are virtually the same Components. So all Updates will work for all phones, I like the Iphone type deal they have going on One update for everyone that fixes everything makes me feel a bit more eased about MS doing there usual kill off when something better comes to light.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


Thanks for that link DTrain! I'm downloading this app right now!


Yeah NG, this APP is lovely it basically syncs your entire Bank account to your phone, considering its a one touch button to your BA I'm SHOCKED that its free, I haven't purchased a single app that wasn't free but I'd literally pay for this. 
You have any Nice apps people may not know about, or any kind of app your loving right now NG?(We should update and make a UserList would love to have a I'm a WP7 in my Rig leading us to this thread, and add a couple of useful apps to some people who have the phone on the front page).

I personally would love a Barcode Scanner APP(Unless somehow I can get that LG ScanSearch app),especially with Christmas coming it'd be a money maker.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











So how you liking it looks beautiful Shane.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
So how you liking it looks beautiful Shane.

I'm absolutely loving it, I can't wait for more devs to hop on. There are a few things that I want updated/fixxed.. but it's still awesome.

Best phone I've ever used.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I'm absolutely loving it, I can't wait for more devs to hop on. There are a few things that I want updated/fixxed.. but it's still awesome.

Best phone I've ever used.

See we tried to tell you, what do you think needs to be Updated/Fixed in your personal opinion? And I thin once Devs start coming its going to be amazing I would love a CPU Bus APP to OC my CPU a bit and a Barcode scanner and a couple of things maybe I should be the person to make them


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
See we tried to tell you, what do you think needs to be Updated/Fixed in your personal opinion? And I thin once Devs start coming its going to be amazing I would love a CPU Bus APP to OC my CPU a bit and a Barcode scanner and a couple of things maybe I should be the person to make them

I'd like pressing the start button to wake the phone to the lock screen. Battery can be improved, and I'm having problems with my email.

That's about it so far, only had it a few days though, everything else seems WAY better than other smartphones.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I'd like pressing the start button to wake the phone to the lock screen. Battery can be improved, and I'm having problems with my email.

That's about it so far, only had it a few days though, everything else seems WAY better than other smartphones.


One thing that Erk me for the first 30 Minutes was when I first got the phone the E-mail wouldn't connect, but someone was saying of course turning your Wifi and Bluetooth off extends Battery life I just NEVER realized how much more of a difference. I haven't downloaded it but you should look into the Attentive Phone APP sounds exactly what your looking for. But there are most definitely some things I want fixed in it, maybe we can JailBreak it all that will go away or at least most of mine.


----------



## nvidiagamer

I definitely agree about the battery life. It needs to be improved. I fixed this issue by buying another USB to micro usb charger and just leaving that one at work. That way when the battery gets low I just charge it up at work. I can't leave my wifi off because I use my wifi connection at home and at work to save on data usage. I also would like a bar code scanner app, I was just looking for one in the market place. Definitely would love to see one by mid december. Just get a few more apps in the market place and Windows Phone 7 is on it's way!


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


I definitely agree about the battery life. It needs to be improved. I fixed this issue by buying another USB to micro usb charger and just leaving that one at work. That way when the battery gets low I just charge it up at work. I can't leave my wifi off because I use my wifi connection at home and at work to save on data usage. I also would like a bar code scanner app, I was just looking for one in the market place. Definitely would love to see one by mid december. Just get a few more apps in the market place and Windows Phone 7 is on it's way!


First post made off my phone but doesn't your LG phone come with a LG ScanSearch? That's a barcode scanner, well nvm you have the HTC surround yeah we need to get HTC on the ball and get a barcode scanner and I do understand about the WiFi thing honestly illusually turn it on RIGHT before I get on the internet or use Netflix or do something like that


----------



## whitingnick

Picked up this phone the other day and I couldn't be happier. I got the Samsung Focus; it's got a huge display and it's really thin. The picture is amazing! Super crisp and bright! I love how customizable the interface is and how easy it is to use. Even my wife was able to figure out and customize her phone.

It was I narrowed it down to this and the Droid X and decided to go with the Windows Phone 7. Using it reminds me of my Zune, only better. The OS is great. Give it some time, and they'll be tons of more apps available.

From what I've studied up on so far, the Samsung Focus is tied for best battery life(up to 7 hours talk time). The HTC Surround has the worst(up to 4 hours talk time). I'd try to stay away from the HTC Surround unless you'd really utilize it.


----------



## Riggs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitingnick*


Picked up this phone the other day and I couldn't be happier. I got the Samsung Focus; it's got a huge display and it's really thin. The picture is amazing! Super crisp and bright! I love how customizable the interface is and how easy it is to use. Even my wife was able to figure out and customize her phone.

It was I narrowed it down to this and the Droid X and decided to go with the Windows Phone 7. Using it reminds me of my Zune, only better. The OS is great. Give it some time, and they'll be tons of more apps available.

*From what I've studied up on so far, the Samsung Focus is tied for best battery life(up to 7 hours talk time).* The HTC Surround has the worst(up to 4 hours talk time). I'd try to stay away from the HTC Surround unless you'd really utilize it.


Really? In the reviews I read I thought they said it had the worst because of the AMOLED display. That is one of the major reasons I want to get the LG Quantum, battery life. The one thing I love about my iPhone, is that it has crazy battery life. How's the battery life been so far?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My girlfriend and I both upgraded our phones last Friday. She got the HTC Surround and I got the Samsung Focus. I had some issues with the case that was available from AT&T, as it was putting too much pressure on the power button and would turn off if I bumped it. I made some of my own modifications with my trusty Dremel...


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
My girlfriend and I both upgraded our phones last Friday. She got the HTC Surround and I got the Samsung Focus. I had some issues with the case that was available from AT&T, as it was putting too much pressure on the power button and would turn off if I bumped it. I made some of my own modifications with my trusty Dremel...



























Not a bad idea. The case for the HD7 make it easier to press the buttons but like you said, seems like a little too much pressure. Is it a problem to press the buttons in the "holes" since the buttons are practically flush on the phone?


----------



## Riggs.

http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...phone-7-a.html


----------



## Shane1244

What do you guys want in the update?

I want:
Improved battery life.
Custom UI Colour
Copy and Paste
Turn-by-Turn navigation
Data Usage
Brightness Slider
Double tap star for music, or some other function.
Custom Ringtones
Flash support, with in-browser toggle.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


What do you guys want in the update?

I want: 
Improved battery life.
Custom UI Colour
Copy and Paste
Turn-by-Turn navigation
Data Usage
Brightness Slider
Double tap star for music, or some other function. 
Custom Ringtones
Flash support, with in-browser toggle.


They have Step by Step Directions in the Bing Maps section, which actually lets you Zoom in and see the Area which I thought was IMPRESSIVE.

Regarding Maps I'd love to see an Update for Bing Maps that shows where you are as you move when searching for Directions, unless they do then someone please clue me in. I know when Microsoft brought out Danger they made an update that did this suprised its not on here made it a lifesaver for me when I moved here as I'm fairly new to the area still.
A search feature for your Music Now Playing list. I REALLY would LOVE to see this feature hate scrolling through a song patiently to miss and move right over it I'm really wanting a Music Search button.
Ringtones would be a nice feature
Copy and Paste(But thats already in the works)
I'm not having Battery problems but if they can give me a Boost I'll surely take it.
Definitely more LandScape options or make everything do-able in LandScape would simply be AWESOME as my accessibility goes downhill when I'm in Portrait mode after I leave the HomePage. IE when on the Internet you have to be in Portrait mode to type anything into the WebBrowser. But maybe its better that way.

Besides that I actually have been thinking about this for an Hour. I'm not sure what else they could do on the Software side to really improve anything. Everything else comes down to a couple Apps I would like to see IE BarcodeScanner and a Follow me GPS. Not really anything else I can think of honestly


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riggs.*


Really? In the reviews I read I thought they said it had the worst because of the AMOLED display. That is one of the major reasons I want to get the LG Quantum, battery life. The one thing I love about my iPhone, is that it has crazy battery life. How's the battery life been so far?


Not according to factory specs. It's supposed to last 7 hours of talk time, which is the same battery-life specs for the LG Quantum. Well, considering I always keep my wi-fi on and I sit and play with it all day, I can't give you an accurate amount of battery life. With how much I use it, I don't think it'd make it two full days without a charge.

Here's my pic, along with my handy calculator and my accounting textbook(EWW!): http://img101.imageshack.us/i/dscn5356m.jpg/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Every phone shop i went in all said the same thing :

they dont have any of the phones (not even dummies)
they dont know when they will get them
they (most) dont think that it will sell well
the "launch" was poor and very low key with only 1 of the shops i went to knowing when the launch was

and the ones that played with them preferred Android, only some of the shops got models that the staff could use - werent allowed to display them or anything which sucked

what do you people think about the interface? from what i have seen it looks horrible but wanting to have a play with it before fully deciding if i am going with Android or WinPhone7


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Every phone shop i went in all said the same thing :

they dont have any of the phones (not even dummies)
they dont know when they will get them
they (most) dont think that it will sell well
the "launch" was poor and very low key with only 1 of the shops i went to knowing when the launch was

and the ones that played with them preferred Android, only some of the shops got models that the staff could use - werent allowed to display them or anything which sucked

what do you people think about the interface? from what i have seen it looks horrible but wanting to have a play with it before fully deciding if i am going with Android or WinPhone7


I played with it in an ATT store and I thought it was great. Frankly I'm not a huge fan of the iPhones and I think Android lacks major polish. I mean you could not outrun the windows phone 7 but I can outrun Android any day of the week. Even the Droid X. If you look at the Android next to IOS or Windows Phone 7 it doesn't even compare at all. It's amateur hour frankly. The animations are rough, the icons don't scroll smoothly and frankly it's a horrible.

Then HTC incredible is the only one that is even somewhat good. The Droid 2 and Droid X are the worse phones I have ever used, yet they sell so well. I'm more inclined to say Android users are sheep more than Apple IOS users now. At least IOS is decent.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


Not a bad idea. The case for the HD7 make it easier to press the buttons but like you said, seems like a little too much pressure. Is it a problem to press the buttons in the "holes" since the buttons are practically flush on the phone?


No problem to push the buttons at all, I just need to put my finger in the hole which is fine with me as I hate bumping a button by mistake. I'm quite happy with the way it turned out. I am looking for another case though, just to have a functional back up. I'm trying to really take good care of this phone.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
No problem to push the buttons at all, I just need to put my finger in the hole which is fine with me as I hate bumping a button by mistake. I'm quite happy with the way it turned out. I am looking for another case though, just to have a functional back up. I'm trying to really take good care of this phone.

Maybe a day or two before the phone was released. I had went onto Ebay and brought a Holster(Case), Protective HardCover, and Screen Protector for my HD7 couldn't be happier. Except I had to make a hole for my headphones.
Much better than the price of T-Mobile charging $25 for each Accessories over the $23 I paid.
Just throwing it out there.


----------



## DIABLOS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


I played with it in an ATT store and I thought it was great. Frankly I'm not a huge fan of the iPhones and I think Android lacks major polish. I mean you could not outrun the windows phone 7 but I can outrun Android any day of the week. Even the Droid X. If you look at the Android next to IOS or Windows Phone 7 it doesn't even compare at all. It's amateur hour frankly. The animations are rough, the icons don't scroll smoothly and frankly it's a horrible.

Then HTC incredible is the only one that is even somewhat good. The Droid 2 and Droid X are the worse phones I have ever used, yet they sell so well. I'm more inclined to say Android users are sheep more than Apple IOS users now. At least IOS is decent.


Quite a rash thing to say frankly because android is alot more fragmented then ios or wm7 because of custom frontends and every phone that runs android has different hardware so you get a different android expience with each phone you try.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Every phone shop i went in all said the same thing :

they dont have any of the phones (not even dummies)
they dont know when they will get them
they (most) dont think that it will sell well
the "launch" was poor and very low key with only 1 of the shops i went to knowing when the launch was

and the ones that played with them preferred Android, only some of the shops got models that the staff could use - werent allowed to display them or anything which sucked

what do you people think about the interface? from what i have seen it looks horrible but wanting to have a play with it before fully deciding if i am going with Android or WinPhone7


You really should give it a try, I think you'd change your opinion. I've really enjoyed the interface; to be honest, I've been blown away with how awesome this phone is. It's super easy to use, VERY customizable, and effective. Even my wife loves it lol..
There's conflicting reports; some say it's selling well, some say it's doing poorly. I don't know who to believe anymore. I know they've sold well where my wife and I got our phones, so it's hard to say.


----------



## Lrs3329

love this phone








pics taken with iphone 3g


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys!







so i picked up a samsung focus (and htc surround) on black friday and its pretty awesome so far, this coming from an iphone. Anyways i heard that theres microsd card problems about reformatting, I was going to use the phone as my ipod replacement so i wanted to pick up a 32gb card.. I was wondering.. is it safe yet or well.. fixed?

I heard that the 2gb sandisk is wp7 certified or something ..


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


Hey guys!







so i picked up a samsung focus (and htc surround) on black friday and its pretty awesome so far, this coming from an iphone. Anyways i heard that theres microsd card problems about reformatting, I was going to use the phone as my ipod replacement so i wanted to pick up a 32gb card.. I was wondering.. is it safe yet or well.. fixed?

I heard that the 2gb sandisk is wp7 certified or something ..


Here's a list of micro sd cards that have been tested on the focus
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=834144


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Based on THIS, I'm not going to worry about an SD card upgrade just yet.

EDIT: Also, if anyone is interested who has a Samsung Focus, you may be interested in THIS.


----------



## Dtrain

Maybe they'll make tethering available in the big Update in Q1.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer* 
It's true, it will not let you download any game, demo or not, from the Marketplace unless you're connected to a WiFi connection or you connect the phone to your pc. I have no idea why they did this. It's not a huge deal for some, but for others it can be an issue. It's fine for me though. I think they might have done it so it doesn't eat up your data. Not all of us have unlimited data LOL

i dissagree with that. i can but as you said it eats your cap, the thing i noticed was with my wirless roaming on the whole time it wants to connect to a wirless nettwork. so you can try and disable it.

now my question..... how do we get an app to work with skype?? i really need a skype app.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
i dissagree with that. i can but as you said it eats your cap, the thing i noticed was with my wirless roaming on the whole time it wants to connect to a wirless nettwork. so you can try and disable it.

now my question..... how do we get an app to work with skype?? i really need a skype app.

I heard that we're not going to get a Skype app. Something about outside developing or maybe we just need have to wait until Skype comes out and makes us an App.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Based on THIS, I'm not going to worry about an SD card upgrade just yet.

EDIT: Also, if anyone is interested who has a Samsung Focus, you may be interested in THIS.

This is kinda cool. Don't know that I'd try it... I'm not familiar enough with Tethering. How could AT&T know that you were tethering?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitingnick* 
This is kinda cool. Don't know that I'd try it... I'm not familiar enough with Tethering. How could AT&T know that you were tethering?

They "technically" can't but they can always make that assumption due to the higher amount of data being pulled/uploaded.....I think.


----------



## ryman546

anyone found a nice case for the lg quantum yet?


----------



## Riggs.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/06/w...ting-on-video/

Surely a sign that copy and paste is on its way in the next update.


----------



## levontraut

hey guys... it there an app like shizam for the htc hd7??


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
hey guys... it there an app like shizam for the htc hd7??

Theres Sh_*a*_zam.


----------



## Dtrain

Anyone found any really useful or good Apps in the store of lately?


----------



## Dtrain

Any of the games in the Marketplace Multiplayer?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dtrain* 
Any of the games in the Marketplace Multiplayer?

The first multiplayer game with be Crackdown 2: Project Sunburst comes out the 15th. I've been waiting for it since I first saw the preview.


----------



## GAMERIG

You guys mean Mini-Multi players?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
You guys mean Mini-Multi players?

As far as LIVE multiplayering gaming. There is nothing out in the market....yet. But Project Sunburst will be the first "multi-player" game to hit the market. I'll take it.


----------



## Dtrain

Yeah like something for example I could be playing and you guy's could also be playing with me. Like how BF2 or so forth is online Multiplayer. Never played Crackdown but I surely am going to be buying it. Just wanted something that could be played Multiple times and still fun with out people besides AI.


----------



## Lrs3329

ok so when i got my samsung focus i got one for me and 1 for my wife she currently does not like it because shes use to iphones since she had one for 3 years the phone is 1 week old buts its been used for like a day and half looking to sell the phone any takers ?


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lrs3329;11635931*
> ok so when i got my samsung focus i got one for me and 1 for my wife she currently does not like it because shes use to iphones since she had one for 3 years the phone is 1 week old buts its been used for like a day and half looking to sell the phone any takers ?


Sad day. I guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks?








My wife and I both got the Samsung Focus too. We love em. How much you looking to get rid of it for?
Quote:


> As far as LIVE multiplayering gaming. There is nothing out in the market....yet. But Project Sunburst will be the first "multi-player" game to hit the market. I'll take it.


It'll be cool when that get going. I'm actually excited to do a little programming for WP7. Downloaded the tools the other day, now I'm just waiting for finals to be over with.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Hey guys, I currently have a Droid Incredible...and well my contract is coming up soon and I was VERY VERY interested in the HD7 windows phone..

Well my question is, How well do you guys who switched from another smart phone to this phone like it?

Have many bugs or any irritating common issues?
Ive heard that the way the w7 phone uses contacts is not private at all, is that true?

I got a couple chances to play with one and I must say the touch screen and responsiveness is unmatched...It simply blows my Incredible out of the water in that regard.. But didnt get to use it very much.

Heck Ill take ANY complaints/comments/cheers as long as its advice. Thanks guys


----------



## Shane1244

What do you mean by private contacts?

You can enter you own, or pull them from facebook or windows live. Soon as I got my phone, I synced my facebook contacts, and most of them had number sin their accounts, so withing seconds I had a full contact list with numbers, pictures, emails, job, address, birthdays, and marital status.


----------



## robertoburri

Hey guys! Add me to the list of what seems to be a big list of Samsung Focus Win7 users. I have had the phone for a week now and it is great! I came from a Blackberry Curve 8900 and I will never go back! The only thing that I would like to say that they could improve is that the app store needs to be beefed up and they need to have CUSTOM ringtones! Other than that, its great! I just wanted to throw my input in on this great phone. Also, do you guys have any games or apps that you would recommend?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertoburri;11672224*
> Also, do you guys have any games or apps that you would recommend?


I really like IloMilo, it can be a bit addictive. Really sweet looking game for a phone.


----------



## thenutty1

Add me to the club roster! My Dell Venue Pro just arrived!


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11676920*
> I really like IloMilo, it can be a bit addictive. Really sweet looking game for a phone.


Lucky AT&T owners who get it for free. I have to wait till Jan. to enjoy that masterpiece for my phone, played it on a buddys phone and the 360 version. Crackdown 2 : Project Sunburst definately worth a check out. A tower defense game based off of location using Bing maps which causes the AI to behave according to Street location is pretty neat to me.


----------



## Grim Reaper

Can these phones play youtube videos from the browser?


----------



## Shane1244

I want to be able to jump between messages from different contacts by swiping left and right.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim Reaper;11688499*
> Can these phones play youtube videos from the browser?


It can but I prefer my youtube APP, or to Tab Youtube in the browser personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11716582*
> I want to be able to jump between messages from different contacts by swiping left and right.


That'd be awesome to have instead of having to double back each time.


----------



## thenutty1

Has anyone had an issue where the phone won't display anything onscreen when you try to unlock it (face buttons light up though)? It has only happened a few times but it is really annoying because I basically have to pull the battery to get it to respond again. Happened once while installing 'The Harvest', once randomly, and once while plugged into the charger overnight. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenutty1*


Has anyone had an issue where the phone won't display anything onscreen when you try to unlock it (face buttons light up though)? It has only happened a few times but it is really annoying because I basically have to pull the battery to get it to respond again. Happened once while installing 'The Harvest', once randomly, and once while plugged into the charger overnight. Any ideas or suggestions?


Nope. The only time the face buttons will light up is if I just tap the shutter button.


----------



## Riggs.

What cases are you Focus and Quantum owners using? I'm getting the Quantum for xmas from my parents and my brother is getting the Focus. The case selection at the ATT store was quite small and I didn't know if they were any good. I'd like to get him a nice case. The only good case I saw online for the Focus was the Body Glove case. The incipio stuff, which was about all else I could find looked good too. I prefer hard cases over crappy thin silicone.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.;11746163*
> What cases are you Focus and Quantum owners using? I'm getting the Quantum for xmas from my parents and my brother is getting the Focus. The case selection at the ATT store was quite small and I didn't know if they were any good. I'd like to get him a nice case. The only good case I saw online for the Focus was the Body Glove case. The incipio stuff, which was about all else I could find looked good too. I prefer hard cases over crappy thin silicone.


I'm using the Focus case from the ATT store, I've modded it to be a little more accessible. Here's the link to my post w/ pics:
http://www.overclock.net/11488848-post88.html


----------



## downlinx

i have the surround, got it free from a buddy of mine that manages 5 At&t stores.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;11756004*
> i have the surround, got it free from a buddy of mine that manages 5 At&t stores.


How you liking the Surround?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11758194*
> How you liking the Surround?


I like it, there are a few quirks. I personally wouldn't buy one until the price comes down and they update it more. i just wish it was more customizable and had the ability to side load programs.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;11766764*
> I like it, there are a few quirks. I personally wouldn't buy one until the price comes down and they update it more. i just wish it was more customizable and had the ability to side load programs.


What are the quirks?


----------



## downlinx

the market and xbox live crashes frequently, requiring a battery pull.
it wont let you download a game over 10mb unless you hook up to a computer or wireless. 
No sideloading of apps 
little customization of the tiles. 
You cant customize side buttons or disable front buttons when in game or app.
When hooked up to a computer it will not pull up as a external drive and you need to use zune to sync it. 
If using outlook with SSL you can't install the certificate through zune, you have to send it to another email and download it and install it, took 3 tries.
Also you dont have the ability copy and paste .


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;11771932*
> the market and xbox live crashes frequently, requiring a battery pull.
> it wont let you download a game over 10mb unless you hook up to a computer or wireless.
> No sideloading of apps
> little customization of the tiles.
> You cant customize side buttons or disable front buttons when in game or app.
> When hooked up to a computer it will not pull up as a external drive and you need to use zune to sync it.
> If using outlook with SSL you can't install the certificate through zune, you have to send it to another email and download it and install it, took 3 tries.
> Also you dont have the ability copy and paste .


That's for all WP7 phones unfrotunately. The only think I can't speak on is your market/xbox live crashing. Never had any issues with that. The sideloading is doable but your phone has to "unlocked" as a developer phone which allows sideloading of homebrewed apps and what not. Copy and Paste is coming soon in an update planned for EARLY 2011.


----------



## Dtrain

Anyone know when the Update is coming finally?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11833101*
> Anyone know when the Update is coming finally?


i believe i read on cnet that an update is possibly coming around january 6? at ces or something

http://www.gizmocrave.com/3182-microsoft-windows-phone-7-%E2%80%9Cmango%E2%80%9D-update-to-be-announced-at-ces-2011/

cant find the one i read on cnet


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


i believe i read on cnet that an update is possibly coming around january 6? at ces or something

http://www.gizmocrave.com/3182-micro...d-at-ces-2011/

cant find the one i read on cnet


Can't wait. Copy and paste will be a nice addition. My wife and I are loving our Samsung Focus's.


----------



## Dtrain

Can't wait for the update, SilverLight and HTML5 and Copy and Paste(Even thought I've been using the share feature).
Has anyone been getting any kind of Marketplace outage I was with a friend yesterday and and his Focus Music+Videos wouldn't load and his Marketplace. I wonder if they're going to fix any of the known crashes.
I'm shocked they haven't released a more in depth release report yet.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;11839839*
> i believe i read on cnet that an update is possibly coming around january 6? at ces or something
> 
> http://www.gizmocrave.com/3182-microsoft-windows-phone-7-%E2%80%9Cmango%E2%80%9D-update-to-be-announced-at-ces-2011/
> 
> cant find the one i read on cnet


CES makes sense. Supposedly their going to re-launch WP7. Why not at a big expo.







Either way, just want it to come soon.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11855479*
> Can't wait for the update, SilverLight and HTML5 and Copy and Paste(Even thought I've been using the share feature).
> Has anyone been getting any kind of Marketplace outage I was with a friend yesterday and and his Focus Music+Videos wouldn't load and his Marketplace. I wonder if they're going to fix any of the known crashes.
> I'm shocked they haven't released a more in depth release report yet.


There's been times when I've had trouble loading the marketplace or running an app, to fix it, all I've done is turned the phone off and on again and everything's worked fine. A hard-restart fixes freeze-ups too.

These problems don't happen often, but when they do, this solution has always worked for me.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick;11863684*
> There's been times when I've had trouble loading the marketplace or running an app, to fix it, all I've done is turned the phone off and on again and everything's worked fine. A hard-restart fixes freeze-ups too.
> 
> These problems don't happen often, but when they do, this solution has always worked for me.


Yeah if it continues happening for him I may just tell him to yank the battery out of it and retry again.


----------



## Riggs.

Just got my LG Quantum, loving this phone. Case is in the mail. My brother backed out and got a BB torch, sucks for him! I'm still figuring out the ins and outs, some things are much easier to do on this phone as compared to iOS, while some are not. I'm kind of thinking of switching it for the Focus, simply because I'm not enjoying the physical keyboard as much as I initially thought I would. We'll see. Anyone hacked their phones yet?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.;11871700*
> Just got my LG Quantum, loving this phone. Case is in the mail. My brother backed out and got a BB torch, sucks for him! I'm still figuring out the ins and outs, some things are much easier to do on this phone as compared to iOS, while some are not. I'm kind of thinking of switching it for the Focus, simply because I'm not enjoying the physical keyboard as much as I initially thought I would. We'll see. Anyone hacked their phones yet?


I personally haven't only Jailbreaking I've seen was just to have Unofficial Marketplace apps on your phone.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.;11871700*
> Just got my LG Quantum, loving this phone. Case is in the mail. My brother backed out and got a BB torch, sucks for him! I'm still figuring out the ins and outs, some things are much easier to do on this phone as compared to iOS, while some are not. I'm kind of thinking of switching it for the Focus, simply because I'm not enjoying the physical keyboard as much as I initially thought I would. We'll see. Anyone hacked their phones yet?


Welcome to the club! I was a physical keyboard user for years and made the jump to onscreen with the HD7. Haven't looked back.







Issues with WP7 will be ironed, just gotta sit back and enjoy the ride so to speak. I have my phone developer unlocked aka "hacked" via the Chevron tool. Not much can really be done other then custom ringtones, custom tile shortcuts, and pushing homebrew apps to the phone. There really isn't anything exciting right now with homebrew, but people are out there trying to make stuff. So it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Shane1244

I wish I could have gotten the focus, in portrait, they keys are WAYYY to small for my thumbs, and in landscape, you cant read the message forum above, it's pretty annoying.

If my hands wern't so big, I';d be all over keyboard-less phones.

Not to say I don't absolutely love my Quantum's keyboard.

I'm surprised, I haven't had any buyers remorse about not going Android or iPhone. Mostly iPhone, Android is toooo messed up lol.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11877915*
> I wish I could have gotten the focus, in portrait, they keys are WAYYY to small for my thumbs, and in landscape, you cant read the message forum above, it's pretty annoying.
> 
> If my hands wern't so big, I';d be all over keyboard-less phones.
> 
> Not to say I don't absolutely love my Quantum's keyboard.


Still have 30 days from DOP you can't return and get the Focus?
@Yannie do you have a Link to the Chevron tool I remember they took it out haven't found a copy of it since then. And does the phone Re-lock, I had a friend who was showing me the Chevron and the phone went back to Stock the very next day apparently, has your's done anything of the nature yet?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11877938*
> Still have 30 days from DOP you can't return and get the Focus?


What I was saying is that it's nearly physically impossible for me to use the phone and not get frustrated. I send like 3000+ messages a month, and a OSK is just not for my hands.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11877983*
> What I was saying is that it's nearly physically impossible for me to use the phone and not get frustrated. I send like 3000+ messages a month, and a OSK is just not for my hands.


I'm sorry I completely misunderstood what you were saying, I honestly was thinking that they would have a On-Screen keyboard it would be a enlarger like they have on the other WM phones or am I thinking of another phone. Is the physical keyboard any good on that as well, my girlfriend upgrades in a few and I've trying to get her to see the light and switch.

Speaking of it does anyone else have their device Jailbroken using the Chevron Tool?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11878210*
> I'm sorry I completely misunderstood what you were saying, I honestly was thinking that they would have a On-Screen keyboard it would be a enlarger like they have on the other WM phones or am I thinking of another phone. Is the physical keyboard any good on that as well, my girlfriend upgrades in a few and I've trying to get her to see the light and switch.
> 
> Speaking of it does anyone else have their device Jailbroken using the Chevron Tool?


It's by far the best keyboard I've ever used. The keys are massive, and there's spaces between them all. The only bad part is the shift key, it's small and slightly concave, even with my large hands.. I can still press it.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11878274*
> It's by far the best keyboard I've ever used. The keys are massive, and there's spaces between them all. The only bad part is the shift key, it's small and slightly concave, even with my large hands.. I can still press it.


I'm guessing your vote would be the Physical keyboard instead of the On-Screen keyboard for being more useful?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11878311*
> I'm guessing your vote would be the Physical keyboard instead of the On-Screen keyboard for being more useful?


For someone that messages a lot yes. If she doesn't do a lot of texting, the OSK will be more than fine for text input. I'll post a picture of the problems I have.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11878370*
> For someone that messages a lot yes. If she doesn't do a lot of texting, the OSK will be more than fine for text input. I'll post a picture of the problems I have.


Sounds like a way better idea than what I was doing.


----------



## Shane1244

In portrait, The "keys" are way to small for my hands.









In landscape, the keys are just big enough, although I still make mistakes, my big problem is that I can no longer see the messages that they have sent to me. It's sometimes problematic for replying several answers/questions in the right order.









Why I bought a phone with a physical keyboard. I get several of the last messages I've sent and received, the keys are vastly larger, and you get tactile feedback.


----------



## Dtrain

Gotcha yeah that definitely would be an irrtation. Since you have a LG phone you ever use the Voice-To-Text App?

Edit: I've totally been wanting a Barcode scanner and a Voice to Text App, but LG has both of those. I'm sure there, must be a way to load them on my HD7.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11878677*
> Gotcha yeah that definitely would be an irrtation. Since you have a LG phone you ever use the Voice-To-Text App?
> 
> Edit: I've totally been wanting a Barcode scanner and a Voice to Text App, but LG has both of those. I'm sure there, must be a way to load them on my HD7.


Yep, It works pretty well. I never use it though, It's faster just to type out. I'm not sure if all WP7 phones are like this, but LG phones have their own exclusive APP store, it only has like 15 app,s but they are all free!


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11878912*
> Yep, It works pretty well. I never use it though, It's faster just to type out. I'm not sure if all WP7 phones are like this, but LG phones have their own exclusive APP store, it only has like 15 app,s but they are all free!


Yeah all WP7 have them but LG has the two apps I want. Basically HTC has a Picture/Sound enhancement and like 10 more basic apps ie; Calculator and etc.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Still have 30 days from DOP you can't return and get the Focus?
@Yannie do you have a Link to the Chevron tool I remember they took it out haven't found a copy of it since then. And does the phone Re-lock, I had a friend who was showing me the Chevron and the phone went back to Stock the very next day apparently, has your's done anything of the nature yet?


I'm actually at work currently. Once I get home I can actually email you or something.

Currently, with a Dev Unlocked phone, the crazy people at XDA were able to push Samsung Apps to the HD7. I'll be giving it a try when I get some free time, but I can only imagine that it'll be some time before the LG apps make it's way to be pushed.

Here's some info on it.

http://wpcentral.com/samsung-wp7-app...vices-homebrew

Looks promising. Can't wait to get home and play with it.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


I'm actually at work currently. Once I get home I can actually email you or something.

Currently, with a Dev Unlocked phone, the crazy people at XDA were able to push Samsung Apps to the HD7. I'll be giving it a try when I get some free time, but I can only imagine that it'll be some time before the LG apps make it's way to be pushed.

Here's some info on it.

http://wpcentral.com/samsung-wp7-app...vices-homebrew

Looks promising. Can't wait to get home and play with it.










Sounds awesome man, how long have you had it JailBroken I just don't want to JailBreak it and it reverts back to Vanilla and then I'm stuck with not being able to Jailbreak my phone again if that makes sense.


----------



## Tingting

Yup, a few of us already do. I have the HTC Surround and I know that DTrain has the HTC HD7. I'm seriously in love with this phone. It's perfect. Even co workers are stopping by and using it. Saying wow, they did a really good job. Most of my co workers have an iphone, so that's really saying something.


----------



## Riggs.

The incipio case for the LG Quantum is a POS. Do not buy it. The bottom half would not fit onto the phone securely and the top broke when I tried to gently remove it. I ordered this case from the at&t store because they didn't have any instore and the rep told me it was the only one they had. Besides that the case was pretty thin and flimsy, it doesn't seem to offer any real protection. I'll just wait until I get back to Tempe to go to the Windows store in Scottsdale.


----------



## Dtrain

Anyone watch CES and find out an Update date for our phones?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Anyone watch CES and find out an Update date for our phones?


From what i read about it recently, there was no specific date of release but said to be coming before or around early February. it was code named "Nodo" or something. And there have been hints that it will be released much sooner then feb. on a microsoft url website its been said that they say January-update.aspx, so its believed to happen sometime in January

Edit: http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20027354-75.html

Edit:
Update 1 Donut "NoDo":
Suppose to bring copy and paste function, support for the Qualcomm 7Ã-30 smartphone chipset, a CDMA location stack, software fixes and improved app performance

Update 3 Mango:

Quote:



It's Mango, the larger update of the two, that is generating most buzz, however.

Supposedly sporting an entertainment bent, Internet Explorer 9 looks like it'll make the cut, along with the Trident 5 rendering engine, HTML5 and Silverlight, and gesture support.

So extensive is its roster rumoured to be, in fact, it's even being suggested that Microsoft may promote the update publicly as Windows Phone 7.5 - though just where it fits into the roll out of updates as a whole is unclear.

All that's currently known is, Mango won't directly follow NoDo, meaning there will be at least one update between the two.

As such, 2011 looks like it'll be a busy year for Microsoft's fledging format, with Windows Phone positioned to react to the moves made by the competition through what would appear to be a bevy of forthcoming updates.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


From what i read about it recently, there was no specific date of release but said to be coming before or around early February. it was code named "Nodo" or something. And there have been hints that it will be released much sooner then feb. on a microsoft url website its been said that they say January-update.aspx, so its believed to happen sometime in January

Edit: http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20027354-75.html

Edit:
Update 1 Donut "NoDo":
Suppose to bring copy and paste function, support for the Qualcomm 7Ã-30 smartphone chipset, a CDMA location stack, software fixes and improved app performance

Update 3 Mango:


Yeah I remember you're earlier post you sent me about the update was in January, I've been looking into it somewhat and I've heard a lot of reports saying today. But at least they're updating so I definitely won't be complaining. 
Edit: I hope Mango brings MultiTasking

@TingTing witht he HTC Sound Enhancement App of your surround how's the Music quality of it all?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11913401*
> Yeah I remember you're earlier post you sent me about the update was in January, I've been looking into it somewhat and I've heard a lot of reports saying today. But at least they're updating so I definitely won't be complaining.
> Edit: I hope Mango brings MultiTasking
> Music quality of it all?


Yeahh.. i was hoping it was today *sigh* or at least this week ..









but after reading what was said at ces last night seems its later .. gahh and my focus has been acting up lately so im hoping its soon .. and still waiting on the memory card issue *Sigh* but multi tasking would be awesome, i came from an iphone 3gs thought wp7 would be a bit refreshing


----------



## Dtrain

I just found out how to play CrackDown Sunburst with people, this game just got so much better when the server is shafting me.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


I just found out how to play CrackDown Sunburst with people, this game just got so much better when the server is shafting me.


Add my Gamertag if you want to. I'll help you out.









Here's a tip, once you complete the tutorial then get to build your first base...once it's finished, redo the tutorial, you'll get to keep get the 100 mil from the tutorial.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy;11941337*
> Add my Gamertag if you want to. I'll help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tip, once you complete the tutorial then get to build your first base...once it's finished, redo the tutorial, you'll get to keep get the 100 mil from the tutorial.


Dude I TOTALLY THOUGHT I replied to you, My gamertag is Dtkilla290


----------



## levontraut

Well I love my HTC hd7. I am just waiting for Skype to come out for it.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


Well I love my HTC hd7. I am just waiting for Skype to come out for it.


Are they going to make a Skype for WP7? I heard back in November that they said they were "Exploring Options with it" but depending on units of sale I'm sure they'll decide to make a Skype for it.

http://www.bgr.com/2010/05/13/skype-...n-and-android/


----------



## DNytAftr

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_u81xRu-yo&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_u81xRu-yo&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_u81xRu-yo&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

A video from ces showing the differecne between the update (with performance boost on the left) and the current wp7 os.


----------



## gammite

i have a htc surround sitting around that i am afraid to play with as i don't want to lose functionality coming from my htc tilt 2 with a custom rom (energy).

my tilt is almost perfect right now. just a little slow sometimes. but a restart will remedy that.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammite;11964266*
> i have a htc surround sitting around that i am afraid to play with as i don't want to lose functionality coming from my htc tilt 2 with a custom rom (energy).
> 
> my tilt is almost perfect right now. just a little slow sometimes. but a restart will remedy that.


What do you mean by losing functionality when you're using your phone?

@Dny this is going to be awesome whenever they finally roll this update out I would love to get faster load times on my phone. Makes me want to start hunting down like a full ten minute video on all the Updates.


----------



## gammite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11964772*
> What do you mean by losing functionality when you're using your phone?


specifically wi-fi router, wired tethering, the ability to load applications outside windows marketplace and the ability to sync with outlook. i use all of these functions daily.

none of those options are supported on wp7. and the work arounds for some of those options are clunky at best. i have the htc surround and there is no work around for tethering. that workaround is only for the samsung.

i have not even used the phone yet and have had it for weeks. it is hard to leave my tilt.

i will probably wait until they roll out the update until i actually start using the phone.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammite;11966061*
> specifically wi-fi router, wired tethering, the ability to load applications outside windows marketplace and the ability to sync with outlook. i use all of these functions daily.
> 
> none of those options are supported on wp7. and the work arounds for some of those options are clunky at best. i have the htc surround and there is no work around for tethering. that workaround is only for the samsung.
> 
> i have not even used the phone yet and have had it for weeks. it is hard to leave my tilt.
> 
> i will probably wait until they roll out the update until i actually start using the phone.


Makes perfect sense, yeah I'm shocked most of the fixes coming into the Update, just weren't released on day one would of brought more sales imo, wish someone had the answer why all companies do this.


----------



## joemaniaci

Put me back on the list, this time I went with an LG Quantum. Anyone try any cheapo screen protectors off of Amazon?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;11975725*
> Put me back on the list, this time I went with an LG Quantum. Anyone try any cheapo screen protectors off of Amazon?


I got my Case Screen Protector and Car charger off of Ebay for $5 with a Bundle I DID A horrible job but it still gets the job done. No professional photo but thats my HD7 with Screen protector and case I have another Screen Protector but I haven't quite mastered the technique of no air bubbles. I do know they will put them on for free at the T-Mobile/AT&T store I figured I'd just go there say I purchased it from here and have them put it on or see if they will regardless.
And lucky you, you get the Barcode and the Voice to Text app i'm overly jealous of LG users.


----------



## Shane1244

Someone didnt use soap and water.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11978436*
> Someone didnt use soap and water.


You mean the Screen protector, yeah I'm absolutely awful in that retrospect.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11978471*
> You mean the Screen protector, yeah I'm absolutely awful in that retrospect.


I mean you didn't use soap and water to APPLY the screen protector.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11978489*
> I mean you didn't use soap and water to APPLY the screen protector.


Is that what I'm suppose to do? Until now I never thought of using YouTube before putting them on ehh I got one more left think Ima have to take a look.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;11978384*
> I got my Case Screen Protector and Car charger off of Ebay for $5 with a Bundle I DID A horrible job but it still gets the job done. No professional photo but thats my HD7 with Screen protector and case I have another Screen Protector but I haven't quite mastered the technique of no air bubbles. I do know they will put them on for free at the T-Mobile/AT&T store I figured I'd just go there say I purchased it from here and have them put it on or see if they will regardless.
> And lucky you, you get the Barcode and the Voice to Text app i'm overly jealous of LG users.


lol, who are all the guys in the background?

My only complaint with the lg is that with the samsung focus, I had a built in weather program at the very bottom of the windows screen. As far as I can tell the lg doesn't.

I have to say though, between now and when the windows 7 phones first came out, there are so many more apps, and useful too.


----------



## Penryn

I got my HD7 today. Havent had much chance to play with it yet. Any tips, pointers or recommended apps?


----------



## gammite

after flipping my sim into an htc surround and playing with it for the day i have to say i will be passing on this first round of windows phone 7. it is missing far too much.

in addition to what i mentioned above today i learned that it is also missing.

no software keyboard navigation keys. (HUGE ISSUE)
no tasks sync in exchange.
no myphone integration.
no bing turn by turn.
no facebook updates in background.
no twitter updates in background (which makes twitter virtually useless for me).

in addition to that it does things that i simply don't care for.

it automatically imported my windows live contacts after i had already synced with exchange. why would it do that? and there is no way to stop that function. i didn't even prompt the device to do so. once i logged into xbox live it did it on its own. awful.

anyway, i was really hoping for the htc 7pro in gsm/hspa format really soon on att. but until these issues are resolved windows phone 7 is a no go for me. i will stay with my trusty tilt 2 on energy's custom rom. it does all of the above. it is a bit slower than than windows phone 7 but it has functionality that wp7 does not.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammite;11989414*
> after flipping my sim into an htc surround and playing with it for the day i have to say i will be passing on this first round of windows phone 7. it is missing far too much.
> 
> in addition to what i mentioned above today i learned that it is also missing.
> 
> no software keyboard navigation keys. (HUGE ISSUE)
> no tasks sync in exchange.
> no myphone integration.
> no bing turn by turn.
> no facebook updates in background.
> no twitter updates in background (which makes twitter virtually useless for me).
> 
> in addition to that it does things that i simply don't care for.
> 
> it automatically imported my windows live contacts after i had already synced with exchange. why would it do that? and there is no way to stop that function. i didn't even prompt the device to do so. once i logged into xbox live it did it on its own. awful.
> 
> anyway, i was really hoping for the htc 7pro in gsm/hspa format really soon on att. but until these issues are resolved windows phone 7 is a no go for me. i will stay with my trusty tilt 2 on energy's custom rom. it does all of the above. it is a bit slower than than windows phone 7 but it has functionality that wp7 does not.


lol, I just came from a tilt 2 with energy rom, it is a bit more than just a "bit" slower.


----------



## gammite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;11990501*
> lol, I just came from a tilt 2 with energy rom, it is a bit more than just a "bit" slower.


i think it depends a bit on how you have it tweaked.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gammite*


i think it depends a bit on how you have it tweaked.


Well the titanium rom is about as fast and basic as you can get them and it is a snail compared to a windows 7 phone.

Plus don't be surprised if some of the things you mentioned above are fixed in the update coming out.


----------



## gammite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;11990683*
> Well the titanium rom is about as fast and basic as you can get them and it is a snail compared to a windows 7 phone.
> 
> Plus don't be surprised if some of the things you mentioned above are fixed in the update coming out.


i really hope that those things are fixed. we will see very soon. but that twitter thing is a big frackin deal for me.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


I got my Case Screen Protector and Car charger off of Ebay for $5 with a Bundle I DID A horrible job but it still gets the job done. No professional photo but thats my HD7 with Screen protector and case I have another Screen Protector but I haven't quite mastered the technique of no air bubbles. I do know they will put them on for free at the T-Mobile/AT&T store I figured I'd just go there say I purchased it from here and have them put it on or see if they will regardless.
And lucky you, you get the Barcode and the Voice to Text app i'm overly jealous of LG users.


hah,







its shiny enough to see people







On my GF's surround i used a credit card and a piece of tape to put on the screen protector. The tape to to make a handle on it and the credit card to help push out the bubbles. Works like a charm.

With the HTC the flashlight app is nice!

My focus >=[ no usable apps for me BOOOO


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


hah,







its shiny enough to see people







On my GF's surround i used a credit card and a piece of tape to put on the screen protector. The tape to to make a handle on it and the credit card to help push out the bubbles. Works like a charm.

With the HTC the flashlight app is nice!

My focus >=[ no usable apps for me BOOOO


What kind of Apps does the Samsung phones have?


----------



## DNytAftr

More info on nodu update, its going to block the ability to unlock the phone with the "ChevronWP7" app. Also rumor has it that microsoft will update the phones monthly but thats only speculation at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;12004515*
> What kind of Apps does the Samsung phones have?


they have 6 apps, a photo share one, a customer service app, a weather app, a photo editing app, a dictionary app and some sort of networking app .. only 2 apps have above 3 star ratings .. soo yeahh .. not very good imo *sigh* but i like the camera, antishake


----------



## YannieBoy

Pushing the LG Voice to Text app to my HD7 as we speak.







Already have the Samsung Now hub. lol


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy;12013552*
> Pushing the LG Voice to Text app to my HD7 as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have the Samsung Now hub. lol


How using the Chevron, if so I'M TOTALLY DOWNLOADING that and Jailbreaking my phone.

QuickThought: I heard with the new update they're going to kill the ability to use Chevron think this will wipe out all the apps you've downloaded?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


How using the Chevron, if so I'M TOTALLY DOWNLOADING that and Jailbreaking my phone.

QuickThought: I heard with the new update they're going to kill the ability to use Chevron think this will wipe out all the apps you've downloaded?


Yeah, you need Chevron to unlock the phone. Then using a XAP installer program, the computer recognizes the XAP file (Looks like a yellow box with the words XAP below it). Simply double clicking it, it pulls the apps info and allows you to push the XAP to the phone or emulator. Click to push to phone then reboot. Viola! Like magic.

Regarding the QuickThought: I saw that the update will "lock" the unlock abilities, but as far as removing them I'm not sure. They probably might have some device check and make them unuseable. Either way, with each update, the people at XDA will find a way around it.

The LG Voice to Text app is pretty nice. It took awhile for the people at XDA to get it patched for other devices but they got it working and I love it. Was tempted for the other LG apps but not that interested as your limited to so many apps pushed to the phone for right now. I'm looking to mess with the Theme Color editor. Someone had a grey/white theme, it looked nice.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


Yeah, you need Chevron to unlock the phone. Then using a XAP installer program, the computer recognizes the XAP file (Looks like a yellow box with the words XAP below it). Simply double clicking it, it pulls the apps info and allows you to push the XAP to the phone or emulator. Click to push to phone then reboot. Viola! Like magic.

Regarding the QuickThought: I saw that the update will "lock" the unlock abilities, but as far as removing them I'm not sure. They probably might have some device check and make them unuseable. Either way, with each update, the people at XDA will find a way around it.

The LG Voice to Text app is pretty nice. It took awhile for the people at XDA to get it patched for other devices but they got it working and I love it. Was tempted for the other LG apps but not that interested as your limited to so many apps pushed to the phone for right now. I'm looking to mess with the Theme Color editor. Someone had a grey/white theme, it looked nice.










Ehh I've been thinking about JailBreaking the phone for awhile, can you link me to the XAP I think I'm totally going to Jailbreak my phone and see what I can do.


----------



## YannieBoy

This should keep whoever wants to dabble with Dev-unlocked phones busy. If anyone needs help, let me know.









Link to Dev-unlock your phone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=857127

Link for the XAP Installer
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=860964

Link for LG OEM XAPs
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=912217

Link for Samsung OEM XAPs
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=896504

Link to change Tile colors
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=896588

Link for XAP Marketplace (Proceed with caution with this one)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=908293


----------



## joemaniaci

I am content enough to not feel like unlocking it unlike my last phone. But I would wait to see what effect the update might have.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


This should keep whoever wants to dabble with Dev-unlocked phones busy. If anyone needs help, let me know.









Link to Dev-unlock your phone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=857127

Link for the XAP Installer
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=860964

Link for LG OEM XAPs
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=912217

Link for Samsung OEM XAPs
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=896504

Link to change Tile colors
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=896588

Link for XAP Marketplace (Proceed with caution with this one)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=908293


Thanks man, helped someone unlock their HD7 today. Think I'm going to hold off until the update since its going back to Manilla WP7 right after the Update that is coming sometime o.o


----------



## DNytAftr

I saw a bit more info on the update, along with the usual copy paste, app loading etc. apparently theres a tap and drag feature apparently coming too. Also before you update a complete back up of your phone will be saved in-case something goes wrong i guess. There will be improved market search, and some fixes for crashing and restart issues.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Thanks man, helped someone unlock their HD7 today. Think I'm going to hold off until the update since its going back to Manilla WP7 right after the Update that is coming sometime o.o


Yeah, the next "Phone Manager" that will help unlock and other tweaks is being held off till the update is pushed.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


I saw a bit more info on the update, along with the usual copy paste, app loading etc. apparently theres a tap and drag feature apparently coming too. Also before you update a complete back up of your phone will be saved in-case something goes wrong i guess. There will be improved market search, and some fixes for crashing and restart issues.


I can not wait for the UPDATE can't wait to add a search for my songs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


Yeah, the next "Phone Manager" that will help unlock and other tweaks is being held off till the update is pushed.


Yeah as soon as its Available I'm definitely jail-breaking this HD7 and you never did add me on XBL I should be able to add you on my phone since my Xbox died or anyone else to play some Sunburst.

If anyone has crackdown or any other games add me Dtkilla290


----------



## joemaniaci

BTW, what is the name of the zombie defense game that was the first one previewed before the phones came out?


----------



## YannieBoy

Edit.. still getting used to Board Express

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## YannieBoy

Its actually Bye Bye Brain made by Plain Concepts.

http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/b...s-phone-7-game

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## YannieBoy

AMAZING news for HD7/Venue Pro Users. USB Tethering has finally been unlocked.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=922000


----------



## Dtrain

USB tethering, suprised this isn't coming in an update.


----------



## Dtrain

Everyone looking for a Barcode scanning app, NEEDS to download Pic2Shop. Simply works as describes and its free even keeps track of all your scanned items. Works for my HD7


----------



## Dtrain

Looks like a lot of sites are saying Feb-7th is the day we'll be getting our first update.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/21837...ing_feb_7.html

Also found a link for this >_>
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2484484


----------



## DNytAftr

GOD this is taking forever for this update.. i want a dedicated back button (and forward) in internet explorer not this current back button.. or am i just not using it right..


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


GOD this is taking forever for this update.. i want a dedicated back button (and forward) in internet explorer not this current back button.. or am i just not using it right..


Not just you, and that bugs me the most, when searching and going to a Text message or something else and having TO re-look everything back up *RAGE*


----------



## Xavier006

Hey all HD7 user, have had it since late Nov. I'm new to OCN and am just feeding on all the info (this thread and others). Haven't unlocked mine but am waiting to crack this bad-boy. Two apps I have tried and like are Torrent Buddy for managing uTorrent and Remote Control for Media Center, Zune, Media Player, and more on PC (could have more functionality like run Zune on PC from phone or song select from phone but does as it says). So Feb 7th huh? If the update doesn't come I'm going to throw a fit and be one of the last sorry saps to use CheveronWP7 =/


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier006*


Hey all HD7 user, have had it since late Nov. I'm new to OCN and am just feeding on all the info (this thread and others). Haven't unlocked mine but am waiting to crack this bad-boy. Two apps I have tried and like are Torrent Buddy for managing uTorrent and Remote Control for Media Center, Zune, Media Player, and more on PC (could have more functionality like run Zune on PC from phone or song select from phone but does as it says). So Feb 7th huh? If the update doesn't come I'm going to throw a fit and be one of the last sorry saps to use CheveronWP7 =/


Hey nothing wrong with using CheveronWP7. I'm enjoying my USB tethering.







And other phone manufrac. apps. lol


----------



## Xavier006

Na not saying anything is wrong with it but haven't been motivated to use it since it will be bunked with the update supposedly. Want to see what will pop up next ya know. With my luck it will drop on the 8th and i will have unlocked my phone for about 22 hours =/


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Not just you, and that bugs me the most, when searching and going to a Text message or something else and having TO re-look everything back up *RAGE*


hah, i was talking to someone i know that works for microsoft, and alot of the employees turned down the free phone because of the back button thing. it really annoyed them =\\ *sigh*


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


hah, i was talking to someone i know that works for microsoft, and alot of the employees turned down the free phone because of the back button thing. it really annoyed them =\\ *sigh*


Yeah it's an annoyance but for all the things it does wrong I hope this update leads it into the light.

@Xaview What's the name of the App that allows for using your phone as a remote that sounds quite useful actually. Rather which one since there are literally dozens of them.


----------



## Xavier006

Hey Dtrain the one I tried was simply called Remote Control. Its free to try worked as it says but like I said wish I could start Zune from my phone all you need is a WiFi connection and install the app on the PC you want to control. I'll look for a link and get back to you.

Yea its jaylee.org/rc/wp7 you can check them out there app is 4.99 but free to try as a trail you can use for about 5 mins every hour or so.


----------



## Riggs.

so I'm guessing no update today. yay....


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.;12299645*
> so I'm guessing no update today. yay....


I was wondering that myself. I made sure that the "use the data connection to check for updates" option was checked while I was at work.


----------



## Xavier006

An update to Zune is out now and it could mean the WP7 update is coming soon.
Just checked now and my Zune is updating... could be something could be nothing?

http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/z...tells-wp7-nodo


----------



## Dtrain

And now we play the waiting game. Apparently they're postponing the update because of the Dell Venue or thats what RUMORED any who.
http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/first-windows-phone-7-update-postponed-to-march-8


----------



## DNytAftr

although.. i found a pretty cool app cocktail flow.. shows you want drinks you can mix with what you have in you stash







ftw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;12346990*
> And now we play the waiting game. Apparently they're postponing the update because of the Dell Venue or thats what RUMORED any who.
> http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/first-windows-phone-7-update-postponed-to-march-8


:O NONONONONONNONONO *hissyfit* .. *sigh* if this is true .. this gives me another reason to dislike dell -__- oh well.. i just want a back button T__T more then anything!!


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


although.. i found a pretty cool app cocktail flow.. shows you want drinks you can mix with what you have in you stash







ftw

:O NONONONONONNONONO *hissyfit* .. *sigh* if this is true .. this gives me another reason to dislike dell -__- oh well.. i just want a back button T__T more then anything!!


Did they confirm that a dedicated back button would be given in this update? If so THAT'S AWESOME.


----------



## YannieBoy

Well, Ladies and Gents. Nokia & Microsoft are officially partnered.

http://wmpoweruser.com/nokia-and-mic...ship-official/

And here are some concepts of the first possible Nokia WP7 phones.

http://wmpoweruser.com/nokia-concept...ooks-lickable/

I'll take a N9 with WP7.


----------



## R1VER5

Blows my mind. I love Nokia's hardware, but the symbian platform is archaic. Very excited.


----------



## joemaniaci

Maybe the quantum does allow SD cards to be installed, found this. I know a missing instruction is to remove the cover that LG placed over the micro sd, but it just makes me think that they did it only so people don't go to LG saying their phone is crap because they didn't install a certified micro sd card.

Anyone try it yet on a quantum, I am thinking you have to press the same buttons to do a system restore as a focus.


----------



## Xavier006

Ok another possible rumor but none the less a step closer... hopefully. An update to wp7 but not the No Do update.

http://www.unwiredview.com/2011/02/2...e-7-this-week/


----------



## YannieBoy

WP7 for Sprint being announced on Thursday.

http://wpcentral.com/update-confirme...7-pro-thursday


----------



## Xavier006

Something to read while we wait... and wait... and wait...

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...s-phone-update

and something for Omnia 7 users to be warned about... while we continue to wait...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/22/wp7_omnia/


----------



## joemaniaci

Any quantum owners have an update for their phone, no update for me.


----------



## Shane1244

I'm updating now.


----------



## DNytAftr

still dont see update =\\ *sigh* none for focus?


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I'm updating now.


Which phone?


----------



## Shane1244

Quantum. Update 7008, I notice nothing new.


----------



## Xavier006

HD7 here nothing yet, oh yea Windows 7 Service Pack 1 is out for my PC... big whoop... no not really... -sigh-


----------



## DNytAftr

the update is suppose to make the update process easyer, its an update.. that helps with future updates.. but there are reports of the update bricking phones, most noticeably the samsung omina phone, if the update does brick your phone you can get it replaced with a brand new phone at the ATT store


----------



## Dink

I herd u liek copy and paste


----------



## Riggs.

Still not seeing the update for my Quantum. Could it have downloaded without my permission? I've had it connected to my computer a lot over the past week.


----------



## enyownz

Got a HD7...its been soo boring thus far. Need something to tinker with. The lack of dedicated back button has been a huge gripe of mine also.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12494960*
> Quantum. Update 7008, I notice nothing new.


I am at 7004 and no matter what, I keep getting told my phone is up to date.


----------



## DNytAftr

*sigh* sometimes i feel like just giving up on the wp7 updates ..


----------



## Xavier006

Same here, hd7 @ v.7004. Nothing yet.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12638224*
> *sigh* sometimes i feel like just giving up on the wp7 updates ..


I completely understand you, I wish they would get serious and tell us this update would come. All this speculation is killing me and plus I want Mango for already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavier006;12652902*
> Same here, hd7 @ v.7004. Nothing yet.


Well I remember T-Mobile USA said they weren't going to give out an Pre-Update.

And I believe today the update starts rolling out to Manufacturers?


----------



## Penryn

So is T-mo gonna do both at once then?


----------



## pez

So how has this phone improved since the beginning? It's hard to find a recent review since it didn't really start out so well. How are the apps coming along, multitasking, and the copy and paste that was promised? Upgrading this year and am on an iPhone 3G. I'm very in love iOS, but I'm just opening my mind up to different mobile OSes.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez;12675611*
> So how has this phone improved since the beginning? It's hard to find a recent review since it didn't really start out so well. How are the apps coming along, multitasking, and the copy and paste that was promised? Upgrading this year and am on an iPhone 3G. I'm very in love iOS, but I'm just opening my mind up to different mobile OSes.


Before moving to wp7 I had a 3gs, mostly moved from boredom of IOS. But anyways there has not been any updates like copy past yet. But should be an update soon. Overall coming from IOS you can tell its not as developed but it is pretty intuitive, bing maps is not very good vs Google maps. Although I do prefer Zune over iPod (I have sune pass subscription ) the web browser is much better then Apple since you can view full we pages which I like. I've been able to open attachments via email on the phone and open them in office on the phone. Wp7 is nice and visually nice too.. Although it does need an update, using it day to day it feels like it could be smother . Hah I'm typing this on the phone now


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12676292*
> Before moving to wp7 I had a 3gs, mostly moved from boredom of IOS. But anyways there has not been any updates like copy past yet. But should be an update soon. Overall coming from IOS you can tell its not as developed but it is pretty intuitive, bing maps is not very good vs Google maps. Although I do prefer Zune over iPod (I have sune pass subscription ) the web browser is much better then Apple since you can view full we pages which I like. I've been able to open attachments via email on the phone and open them in office on the phone. Wp7 is nice and visually nice too.. Although it does need an update, using it day to day it feels like it could be smother . Hah I'm typing this on the phone now


I'm basically the exact opposite, and I like iPod better than Zune, but I have tried the newer Zune media player for PC and it was very very pleasing to use. I'm also very dissapointed that it uses Bing over Google, but I obviously understand why. After using an iPhone before and after multi-tasking, it's also another feature that is necessary. Multi-tasking and Copy/Paste are things I've read coming within the month, so I'll be interested to see it once updated.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *pez*   I'm basically the exact opposite, and I like iPod better than Zune, but I have tried the newer Zune media player for PC and it was very very pleasing to use. I'm also very dissapointed that it uses Bing over Google, but I obviously understand why. After using an iPhone before and after multi-tasking, it's also another feature that is necessary. Multi-tasking and Copy/Paste are things I've read coming within the month, so I'll be interested to see it once updated.  








the only thing i noticed with zune was that the media was insanely limited =[ i remember when i first tried it out tho a few years ago ( i think) it only had indie bands.. >_< but like i said above you can really tell that WP7 is not developed at all.. but it has potential.. (although i would just give up on bing maps it told me it would take 10 hours get to get across la..). iOS though is much snappyer... and wp7 (if you choose) is a bit of an adjustment, going from a polished OS to a infant one.

Not sure if you seen this but heres a vid on the performance upgrade on wp7 w/ update








  
 You Tube  



 

Good luck with your upgrade









P.s. sry for any grammatical errors/ ranting/ clarity issues etc.. in my posts..i was falling asleep in class last night when typing it >_>


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*









the only thing i noticed with zune was that the media was insanely limited =[ i remember when i first tried it out tho a few years ago ( i think) it only had indie bands.. >_< but like i said above you can really tell that WP7 is not developed at all.. but it has potential.. (although i would just give up on bing maps it told me it would take 10 hours get to get across la..). iOS though is much snappyer... and wp7 (if you choose) is a bit of an adjustment, going from a polished OS to a infant one.

Not sure if you seen this but heres a vid on the performance upgrade on wp7 w/ update








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_u81xRu-yo

Good luck with your upgrade









P.s. sry for any grammatical errors/ ranting/ clarity issues etc.. in my posts..i was falling asleep in class last night when typing it >_>


Yeah, the OS looks fairly nice, and a very nice upgrade to WinMo 6.1/6.5. I had many qualms with WinMo 6.1. 6.5 was better, but it still just felt pretty empty.


----------



## Shane1244

Well my phone already bit the dust.. It's on a never ending boot cycle, it displays the GL splashscreen and then turns off and reboots and just keeps doing that.


----------



## joemaniaci

Try to do the hard reset if possible.


----------



## Shane1244

Wasn't possible. I've tried getting my recipt from BestBuy like 3 times, and every time there is a system error. >.<

Right now I'm rocking a Pre, and just waiting to send me Quantum back. I miss it so, so much.


----------



## joemaniaci

BTW, the actual update is suppose to be out in the wild now. Copy and paste and multitasking included.


----------



## Shane1244

Multitasking? I don't think so...

I'm sending my phone out tomorrow FINALLY!


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey, thought i would check up on this, anything new?







still havent got the update yet =[


----------



## Shane1244

What phone do you have? I forget D:


----------



## Dtrain

Work around here for NoDo
http://wmpoweruser.com/new-forced-nodo-hack-as-easy-as-pie/

Another way to check your Update in the US or Internationally is by seeing what your carrying is doing. Anyone on T-Mobile should be getting both updates starting now just connect your phone to Zune.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsphone/en-us/features/update-schedules.aspx

I believe AT&T has declared they would start shipping the Update in the 'early' of April. As this will be a two updates one of the February Update and NoDo atleast thats what my PC called it for the February update and March update.

Thats my phone going through the February update I'm going to try and see if the "Forced NoDo" from WMPowerUser's will work and report back then.

Edit 1:NoDo is updating on my phone as soon as I plugged my phone after the February Update it was on my phone updating.
Edit2: And I'm finished updating. I'll report back and see if I a significant change.


----------



## DNytAftr

:O maybe ill try plugging in my phone then? thought the phone would say update was available or something =[

but got a samsung focus *sigh* ahhhh any my GF's mom dropped it when we went to LA and now its all dinged up saddd T_T


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12946699*
> :O maybe ill try plugging in my phone then? thought the phone would say update was available or something =[
> 
> but got a samsung focus *sigh* ahhhh any my GF's mom dropped it when we went to LA and now its all dinged up saddd T_T


Same thing I thought but I had seen that TMO has been "Delivery Update" Since Monday and was like "Maybe I need to plug it into my Zune" and BAM Multiple updates.

Edit: There is definitely a Difference in loading when i click any of my games it comes up almost IMMEDIATELY. They did fix the Searching in Marketplace, whenever you click a Word the Copy and Paste bar comes up, for instance if you misspell a word and want T9 to correct it, it will come up as you trying to Copy paste it. Everything they said they were going to add in the update is here.


----------



## YannieBoy

Pushed the NoDo update via Trick and still Dev-Unlocked. I win, Microsoft lost.


----------



## cubanresourceful

AT&T is almost done with their testing phase wooooooo!







DDDD

And greets YannieBoy, I'm in Orlando too!


----------



## Penryn

<3 my HD7.


----------



## Dtrain

Everyone who has the Update how are they liking it?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful;12952897*
> AT&T is almost done with their testing phase wooooooo! DDDD
> 
> And greets YannieBoy, I'm in Orlando too!


What's going on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;12954719*
> Everyone who has the Update how are they liking it?


I haven't even used the copy and paste since updateing. Some apps from faster...but that's about it. I already have had instant resume hacked via registry for weeks, so not much of a change for me.


----------



## DNytAftr

*sigh* i plugged in no update ... hmm if i force update it, theoretically should be fine? .. im guessing theres no differences between the updates, they are just testing it to see if it works on the phones etc?

+rep dtrain tho


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;12968982*
> *sigh* i plugged in no update ... hmm if i force update it, theoretically should be fine? .. im guessing theres no differences between the updates, they are just testing it to see if it works on the phones etc?
> 
> +rep dtrain tho


I forced my update with the wifi switch trick and haven't had any problems at all, since my phone wasn't finding the update at all. There should be 2 updates, the Pre-NoDo, which prepares your phone for "future" updates, and then the NoDo update which is the performance update/cut & paste/improved marketplace search.

The phone should update like this:

•Update 7.0.7008.0 to 7.0.7355.0 compiled March 15, 2011
•Update 7.0.7355.0 to 7.0.7389.0 compiled January 25, 2011
•Update 7.0.7389.0 to 7.0.7390.0 compiled February 1, 2011


----------



## Penryn

If you don't see the update go to settings in zune > device > update. It didn't prompt it for me but I found it there.


----------



## Xavier006

Something to look into if no update yet... chevron updater tool

http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&q=http://www.gizmocrunch.com/mobile/6242-windows-phone-7-update&ct=ga&cad=CAEQARgAIAAoATAAOABAhJ_n7ARIAVAAWABiBWVuLVVT&cd=dDQdfR-PCaA&usg=AFQjCNE5USrkBo9FJ99DfHYAKJndWxbb1A

HD7 here. Copy and paste finally.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavier006;12995882*
> Something to look into if no update yet... chevron updater tool
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&q=http://www.gizmocrunch.com/mobile/6242-windows-phone-7-update&ct=ga&cad=CAEQARgAIAAoATAAOABAhJ_n7ARIAVAAWABiBWVuLVVT&cd=dDQdfR-PCaA&usg=AFQjCNE5USrkBo9FJ99DfHYAKJndWxbb1A
> 
> HD7 here. Copy and paste finally.


This worked for my AT&T Samsung Focus.


----------



## DNytAftr

oh! has anyone had any luck with the 32gb memory cards? i remember reading that there where issues with them a few months ago.. and usually the 32gb ones when they filled up the phones would slow down?


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


oh! has anyone had any luck with the 32gb memory cards? i remember reading that there where issues with them a few months ago.. and usually the 32gb ones when they filled up the phones would slow down?


I installed a SanDisk 32gb Class 2 due to the results from XDA on my coworkers HD7, seems to be the only one that works properlly right now. If your careful enough about removing the sitckers labeled "Void" and not breaking them, the phone will still look under warrenty granted that the upgrade voids it anyways. Just pop in the new card and factory reset.

Here's the breakdown for the HD7.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883582

For the Dell Venue Pro & Samsung Focus, just remove the sticker from the side underneath the battery and pop in. Can't speak for much with the other phones.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


I installed a SanDisk 32gb Class 2 due to the results from XDA on my coworkers HD7, seems to be the only one that works properlly right now. If your careful enough about removing the sitckers labeled "Void" and not breaking them, the phone will still look under warrenty granted that the upgrade voids it anyways. Just pop in the new card and factory reset.

Here's the breakdown for the HD7.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883582

For the Dell Venue Pro & Samsung Focus, just remove the sticker from the side underneath the battery and pop in. Can't speak for much with the other phones.


ah okay ill give the 32gb class 2 sandisk a try, thanks!







+rep


----------



## joemaniaci

Ars Technica is saying that the chevron updater tool might prevent your phone from receiving any future updates, just so you know.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Ars Technica is saying that the chevron updater tool might prevent your phone from receiving any future updates, just so you know.


Yeah, I read that as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they just made a new updater or even used the same one for each newly released update. Microsoft is also saying that, by using the Chevron tool, we might be missing 'device specific' updates as well.


----------



## YannieBoy

There are currently 2 ways of unlocking. Chevron Phone tools and Chevron unlocker. As far as the statement via microsoft, if you use the tools method, you'll be blocked but nothing was said about the unlocker (old original method). Either way, with every update, they will be a way to unlock/update. Look at the iOs updates.


----------



## Dtrain

I read that HTC sent out a update, anyone with a HTC phone or any phone received a OEM update yet?


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm htc? ill ask my gf to check if her surround got an update







i think shes been wanting it more then me .. -__-;; but on another note this zune pass has been pretty niffy .. they just dont have the variety that itunes dues.. especially in electronic music. anyone try wireless sync? TBH i have no idea what it does even though i enabled it .. but i use a mac and a pc @[email protected]


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;13075373*
> I read that HTC sent out a update, anyone with a HTC phone or any phone received a OEM update yet?


I grabbed the HTC OEM Update. Supposedly a Radio Upgrade...haven't noticed anything.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13076097*
> hmmm htc? ill ask my gf to check if her surround got an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think shes been wanting it more then me .. -__-;; but on another note this zune pass has been pretty niffy .. they just dont have the variety that itunes dues.. especially in electronic music. anyone try wireless sync? TBH i have no idea what it does even though i enabled it .. but i use a mac and a pc @[email protected]


Wireless sync is pretty cool. If you have it enabled in the Zune software and your Phone is connected to the network where you Zune software is running, after 10 mins of your phone being connected to the AC Adapter, the Zune Software will start up automatically if your computer is on and sync automatically. Anything done in the Zune software from then on out, will sync wirelessly to your phone. (Add/Remove Pics, Songs, Vids, Apps, etc) Granted it will take longer then regular USB syncing but nifty either way. I use it all the time and if I sync alot at one shot, I just walk away and get something to drink.

What groups you listen to?







I have some stuff I can recommend.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy;13079601*
> I grabbed the HTC OEM Update. Supposedly a Radio Upgrade...haven't noticed anything.....
> 
> Wireless sync is pretty cool. If you have it enabled in the Zune software and your Phone is connected to the network where you Zune software is running, after 10 mins of your phone being connected to the AC Adapter, the Zune Software will start up automatically if your computer is on and sync automatically. Anything done in the Zune software from then on out, will sync wirelessly to your phone. (Add/Remove Pics, Songs, Vids, Apps, etc) Granted it will take longer then regular USB syncing but nifty either way. I use it all the time and if I sync alot at one shot, I just walk away and get something to drink.
> 
> What groups you listen to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some stuff I can recommend.


Yeah the wireless sync is awesome for when I'm on the PC and am charging up the phone. Is that all the update does, cause I just plugged my phone up and was trying to see if I had gotten it or was it even worth concerning about.


----------



## DNytAftr

i swear this thread/club thing is the only phone group thats constantly going .. its almost like we got a little family (..that wants updates)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


Wireless sync is pretty cool. If you have it enabled in the Zune software and your Phone is connected to the network where you Zune software is running, after 10 mins of your phone being connected to the AC Adapter, the Zune Software will start up automatically if your computer is on and sync automatically. Anything done in the Zune software from then on out, will sync wirelessly to your phone. (Add/Remove Pics, Songs, Vids, Apps, etc) Granted it will take longer then regular USB syncing but nifty either way. I use it all the time and if I sync alot at one shot, I just walk away and get something to drink.

What groups you listen to?







I have some stuff I can recommend.


ah, thanks + rep hmm i listen to thinks like deadmau5, tiesto, dyloot, special d.. hmm my fav is kaskade mostly housey trancy stuff







any recommendations?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dtrain*


Yeah the wireless sync is awesome for when I'm on the PC and am charging up the phone. Is that all the update does, cause I just plugged my phone up and was trying to see if I had gotten it or was it even worth concerning about.


 nah she just tried hooking it up and got nothing =[, i been trying to spend today figuring out how wireless sync to work @[email protected]


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


i swear this thread/club thing is the only phone group thats constantly going .. its almost like we got a little family (..that wants updates)









ah, thanks + rep hmm i listen to thinks like deadmau5, tiesto, dyloot, special d.. hmm my fav is kaskade mostly housey trancy stuff







any recommendations?

nah she just tried hooking it up and got nothing =[, i been trying to spend today figuring out how wireless sync to work @[email protected]


If anyone else has the the HD7 or a dev-unlocked phone, we can use the Tmobile Family Room app. It's a cloud hot spot, where we can post links, pictures and message each other. Don't have to be on the same family plan.









Justice, Daft Punk, Crystal Method, The Chemical Brothers, DJ Shadow, Vegas, ATB, Massive Attack, just to name a few.









Tiesto has gone a little soft, along with Darude. Their older work is better.









On a side note, just 200/200'd Crackdown 2: Project Sunburst after months of grinding.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hey guys I just got the LG windows 7 phone. Could any of you tell me how to hide the contacts from my windows live account? I've got about 300 of them, and it's hard to find my normal phone contacts through them all







.


----------



## Shane1244

I haven't found a way to do that.. :/ I had to wipe my phone, create a new ID, then set the phone up with that one. It's a HUGE pain in the ass.


----------



## Crazy9000

I see, that is strange. I reset the phones setting and used a new windows live ID for the main account, then set my real one as the secondary. That let me uncheck contacts for syncing, and I don't really see any difference otherwise.


----------



## Shane1244

Haa yeah! It's stupid why they don't have that setting for the main account.. :/

The BEST thing for me was the facebook contact integration, The second I got my phone I had text's coming in and it would have their name, pictures and well everything! I hate having to be like "who is this" every time I get a new text.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Hey guys I just got the LG windows 7 phone. Could any of you tell me how to hide the contacts from my windows live account? I've got about 300 of them, and it's hard to find my normal phone contacts through them all







.



i got the htc hd7... to do this i wnet into settings and people.... then change the windows live setting there.... untick contacts


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


i got the htc hd7... to do this i wnet into settings and people.... then change the windows live setting there.... untick contacts


Can't be done on the main live ID.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm.. i seem to cant find my phone now.. but i think theres a way to have it that only the people you add to your contacts/phonebook show up and then it will sync you info from there? i know i have about 25-30 ppl on my msn account and 500 on my facebook but i only have 40 ppls phone numbers show up. hmmm...

but WHERES MY PHONE ARG!!


----------



## Shane1244

You can ignore facebook contacts that you haven't added any additional data for.

GPS..?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got a HTC HD7 here. Love it to death. The only thing i could want are more apps and ringtones.


----------



## DNytAftr

is there a way to make the phone ring or beep .. @[email protected] it somewhere in this 10ft by 10ft room


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


is there a way to make the phone ring or beep .. @[email protected] it somewhere in this 10ft by 10ft room


Yep. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsphon...ost-phone.aspx


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Yep. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsphon...ost-phone.aspx


woot found it! thanks +rep, and by looking at it .. hmm only looks like facebook ppl can be ignored strange..


----------



## Shane1244

Glad it worked! I've never tried it yet.

I STILL havn't gotten my phone back from repairs.. D: "It will be 2-8 weeks"


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Glad it worked! I've never tried it yet.

I STILL havn't gotten my phone back from repairs.. D: "It will be *2-8 weeks*"


What happened to your phone?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You guys know any good apps. They can be paid too.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


What happened to your phone?










Just kept resetting at the boot splash screen D:


----------



## YannieBoy

http://cocktailflow.com/mix11/

Free during the week of MIX '11....

One of the best apps hands down. Don't miss the chance.

Download the Trial, follow on Twitter, get promo code.







Easy


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


You guys know any good apps. They can be paid too.


ilomilo, is a game i like, fruit ninja.. i use opentable and netflix app.. what else cocktail flow is a good way to look up drinks...that about it i use currently


----------



## levontraut

i looked at my phone... with the latest update that happened... i can not remover contacts......

very very odd


----------



## Shane1244

Got my quantum back, updating.

Zune is pissing me off, it keeps thinking that I have either a Us comp, or US account, and it won't let me sign in.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13142119*
> Got my quantum back, updating.
> 
> Zune is pissing me off, it keeps thinking that I have either a Us comp, or US account, and it won't let me sign in.


can you not change location?


----------



## bogey1337

Im planning on getting an htc trophy or a mozart this month.









Have you guys checked the latest on the mango update? Its awesome. Improved live tiles, better performance, ie9, multi tasking (kinda) and custom ring tones!!!








Its great to see that theyre still pushing for performance given that the os is already snappy and fast. Tried one at a store and the experience is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive*


Im planning on getting an htc trophy or a mozart this month.









Have you guys checked the latest on the mango update? Its awesome. Improved live tiles, better performance, ie9, multi tasking (kinda) and custom ring tones!!!








Its great to see that theyre still pushing for performance given that the os is already snappy and fast. Tried one at a store and the experience is nothing short of awesome.


Dev-Unlocked HD7 here, got Custom Ringtones and Instant Resume already.








Anywho, Mango does look amazing, crazy how they already have huge plans for a great OS already. As a launch day user, love to see how OSs evolve and improve.


----------



## joemaniaci

On the "Where's my update?" website, the Focus and Quantum went from testing to scheduling.


----------



## Shane1244

I just loaded up MFG and changed a resgistry and then my Quantum updated to NoDo


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;13157259*
> On the "Where's my update?" website, the Focus and Quantum went from testing to scheduling.


this is good to see







been kinda hesitant to force update since microsoft said the whole.. well you know


----------



## Kamikaze127

My T-Mobile upgrade is finally coming in May. Time to trade in my Samsung Memoir from 2009.

Now the question is, would you guys get the Dell Venue Pro, or the HTC HD7? I can't decide.


----------



## Shane1244

HD7, keyboard is too small on the Venue.


----------



## levontraut

I love my htc hd7...


----------



## Shane1244

Better yet, get the HD7S. Fixxes the one problem I had with the HD7.. which is the washed out screen.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Will the HD7S be available on T-Mobile? Because the Dell's screen did give it some more points.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Will the HD7S be available on T-Mobile? Because the Dell's screen did give it some more points.


The HD7S is going onto AT&T. I'm not worried about the "upgraded" screen, its the same phone.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;13157259*
> On the "Where's my update?" website, the Focus and Quantum went from testing to scheduling.


I believe the update for the Focus is here, I just got a message on my phone saying to connect it to the computer to receive an update.


----------



## Grillz9909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitingnick*


I believe the update for the Focus is here, I just got a message on my phone saying to connect it to the computer to receive an update.










Yep. I've been looking around to see if anyone's been bricked, but I guess it's too early for that. I'm just gonna update and if anything happens I'll post on here for everyone else









edit- first update done. The update to fix updates? (something like that) Worked fine after, starting the second now...

edit- second update done. Copy and paste works pretty well. Didn't really notice a difference in app load times..


----------



## joemaniaci

Says the quantum is being delivered as well.


----------



## Mooosh

Yeeeaaahh HTC 7 Mozart!! Love this phone, got the NoDo update a few weeks ago and it's been really good too, can't wait for Mango though... so far awaaaayy


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grillz9909;13202787*
> Yep. I've been looking around to see if anyone's been bricked, but I guess it's too early for that. I'm just gonna update and if anything happens I'll post on here for everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- first update done. The update to fix updates? (something like that) Worked fine after, starting the second now...
> 
> edit- second update done. Copy and paste works pretty well. Didn't really notice a difference in app load times..


Thank you for this, I was wondering what was up with the update, it didn't come with copy/paste, etc... I didn't realize there was a second update. Now I'm installing the second update.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grillz9909;13202787*
> Yep. I've been looking around to see if anyone's been bricked, but I guess it's too early for that. I'm just gonna update and if anything happens I'll post on here for everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- first update done. The update to fix updates? (something like that) Worked fine after, starting the second now...
> 
> edit- second update done. Copy and paste works pretty well. Didn't really notice a difference in app load times..


yeah... i did the latest update and it took forever on step 8... after an hour or so it finished up and was done.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I had already used the early update (Chevron tool) and have had copy/paste for a few weeks, but Zune said I had an update so I updated again. Perhaps it just didn't register as the 'Samsung' update like Zune was offering. Took about 10 or so minutes, still version 7.0.7390.0


----------



## joemaniaci

Updating my quantum right now, the update showed up sometime this morning.


----------



## DNytAftr

just got my update on my focus last night and yikes. what a difference =] just waiting on the surround update now


----------



## DNytAftr

Need help again.. is there any app i can use to back up SMS/text messages? my gf keeps them but shes looking to find a way to download them onto a computer or keep them in an app, since she accidentally deleted them all today.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I would like to be in.


----------



## Shane1244

I herd this might work with WP7.

http://sn1-p2.myphone.microsoft.com/...=1303791817540

EDIT: nvm, doesn't work


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I herd this might work with WP7.

http://sn1-p2.myphone.microsoft.com/...=1303791817540

EDIT: nvm, doesn't work


aw man that would have been great, too bad it looks like for windows phone 6 =[ + rep for trying


----------



## levontraut

hey guys...

i have an htc hd7......

what it the unlock code so the phone will be open for all networks pls??


----------



## joemaniaci

Here you go. link


----------



## DNytAftr

Just ordered a 32gb (class 2) micro SD for my samsung focus, think i should be fine with it? i heard that there were issues with some micro sd's


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey People, just found this thread so thought I'd join in








I use to have the HD7 until I lost it in a Club fight







but now I've got the HTC Trophy preferred the HD7 but couldnt afford to buy another. the trophy is still really good though. My only gripe with the W7 HTC phones is there is no expandable memory


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13529272*
> Just ordered a 32gb (class 2) micro SD for my samsung focus, think i should be fine with it? i heard that there were issues with some micro sd's


I tried an "un-certified" micro sd, made my phone unstable and killed the sd card.


----------



## Shane1244

Mango is looking delicious. 500 new features.


----------



## YannieBoy

Indeed. Can't wait to see the next wave of phones with the updated req. I love my HD7 but a Nokia would be amazing with Mango.


----------



## Tdawg2k10

Got a LG optimus 7 yesterday and I you have got to hand it to MS they did make a great mobile OS


----------



## bogey1337

Hey guys. Just got my phone=D.
Add me up please. Mango ftw!

Sent from my 7 Mozart T8698 using Board Express


----------



## bogey1337

Indeed.

Sent from my 7 Mozart T8698 using Board Express


----------



## levontraut

i do not know if you guys know, but there is a shell that run's inside of the win7 phone that turn it into an android.

so basicly you launch it and it runs and looks like an android phone and the latest version as well... i thought that was pretty cool

what do you guys think of ms buying out skype?? do you think they will bring out skype for our phones now as well?? i hope so... i feel so naked with out my skype


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13687786*
> i do not know if you guys know, but there is a shell that run's inside of the win7 phone that turn it into an android.
> 
> so basicly you launch it and it runs and looks like an android phone and the latest version as well... i thought that was pretty cool
> 
> what do you guys think of ms buying out skype?? do you think they will bring out skype for our phones now as well?? i hope so... i feel so naked with out my skype


I would love Skype, and Hulu on the phone. I think now that MS is acquiring Skype, we'd probably will see it around the Mango release with other Major app's. Seems like most developers are taking a slow adoption rate to WP7, but I honestly think having Mango on our-side will change that as it's going to be AWEEEESOME(If it's as awesome as they say it is.(which I'm sure it will be))

So bump haven't checked the thread in awhile anything new anyone has discovered on the phone or anything in particular.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;13819004*
> I would love Skype, and Hulu on the phone. I think now that MS is acquiring Skype, we'd probably will see it around the Mango release with other Major app's. Seems like most developers are taking a slow adoption rate to WP7, but I honestly think having Mango on our-side will change that as it's going to be AWEEEESOME(If it's as awesome as they say it is.(which I'm sure it will be))
> 
> So bump haven't checked the thread in awhile anything new anyone has discovered on the phone or anything in particular.


the only thing i have seen.... there is an app to turn your wp7 into an android..... it is called fun droid. i like useing it as a party trick... saying yeah but i can run to os's at same time lol


----------



## Kamikaze127

Sup guys. Decided to switch to Sprint from T-Mobile. Running the HTC Arrive, I love it!


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Sup guys. Decided to switch to Sprint from T-Mobile. Running the HTC Arrive, I love it!


Welcome to the family.


----------



## NrGx

Just bought a HTC Trophy - moving on from my iPhone 3GS. It was a pretty good deal at $349 unlocked. Let's see how Mango goes and whether I feel the urge to move back to an iPhone 5


----------



## E_man

I'm curious. Does anyone here own an Omnia 7? Any opinions on the device? I'm thinking about purchasing one local to use as a media device. They sold it on me. Anyone know of anyone selling a WP7 device? Best hardware? I really like the Omnia looks as well as the Venue Pro.

Also, what's the state of the Windows Phone 7 Jailbreak these days?


----------



## YannieBoy

Jailbreaking aka Dev-Unlocking is simple now a days and the homebrew scene at XDA is booming. Something always new to tinker with. Having fun messing around with the new stuff as developers get more familiar with the OS. Plus most devs are pushing to develope Mango items now before the official release. So we all win.









As far as phones go, what carrier are you planning on going with? I can then help guide you. However, stay way from the DVP (Dell Venue Pro) as possible. Dell has pretty much abandonded the device as far as support as it's plagued with a number of issues.


----------



## E_man

I'm not looking to go with a carrier at all. I see lightly used devices go for media player prices pretty frequently (~$200 no contract), and so that's my planned use for it. It's as much of an experiment in the OS as anything else.

What kind of issues has the Venue Pro had? That's disheartening to hear, as it was pretty much the most exciting device at launch in my opinion. So far, the only two device I've definitely decided I don't want are the Quantum and the Surround. If the Venue doesn't work, then it looks like an Omnia, or at least a Focus is my best bet?

Edit: I've also heard about HD2 using WP7, but I'm hesitant, since it's not official.


----------



## unfbilly11

I love my Samsung Focus. Syncs perfectly with my Zune and it allowed me to uninstall iTunes, which was an awesome feeling!


----------



## levontraut

Tbh..... I dealt think the Apple products are over rated. Whereas the likes of HTC Samsung etc.... Are a lot nicer in customization and personalized.... Skins, fonts ECT... Where the iPhone does not. Now I know the iPhone can not see web pages like a computer can and my HTC hd7 can....and I think that is very nice. Hell I used my phone to do this post while I was in bed..... And I do not use taptalk and other apps.

To the guy that is looking for a media player from a smart phone....... I love my HTC hd7 for that...... I was going all over the country here for Allianz the insurance group and traveled buy train and stayed In hotels and used my phone for that and thought it was brilliant .

Radio is good
Movies are good
Music was brilliant
Loads of games on the market
Takes nice pics
Records nice movies
WiFi and 3g - WiFi is very fast and 3g is ok
Battery life sucks....... I only got 9 hours solid use out of it.......
Played ur stuff in the back ground while found emails
And
And
And
The list does go on

That is what i think of it


----------



## tasospaok123

Just got my LG Optimus 7 and I LOVE IT. The camera and the screen are perfect!

Although it would be better if i could have skype...


----------



## Lost Prophet

I bought a Samsung Focus the day they came out on AT&T(switched from an HTC Evo on Sprint). Loved the phone itself, the OS, the Zune functionality, the gaming, pretty much everything...

Except the huge gaping hole in the app market. Apps that I used everyday or regularly on Android were nowhere to be found on WP7. After like 3 months I decided I couldn't function effectively anymore with WP7 since so much of my life and work now revolves around being able to use apps.

So I bought an iPhone 4 and sold the Focus to some random guy on craigslist. Bottom line for me I guess would be WP7 rocks except for lack of developer interest


----------



## DNytAftr

Ah yes, for anyone interested in using a memory card in their Focus, just reporting back. Had a sandisk 32gb microsd class 2 in for 4 weeks now and almost full (~32gb of 40gb).. no issues at all or crashes. so seems stable







although ive read about isssues with the class 4


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123;13935480*
> 
> Although it would be better if i could have skype...


agreed... i can not wait for it to come out.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;13933272*
> I'm not looking to go with a carrier at all. I see lightly used devices go for media player prices pretty frequently (~$200 no contract), and so that's my planned use for it. It's as much of an experiment in the OS as anything else.
> 
> What kind of issues has the Venue Pro had? That's disheartening to hear, as it was pretty much the most exciting device at launch in my opinion. So far, the only two device I've definitely decided I don't want are the Quantum and the Surround. If the Venue doesn't work, then it looks like an Omnia, or at least a Focus is my best bet?
> 
> Edit: I've also heard about HD2 using WP7, but I'm hesitant, since it's not official.


An experiment eh? Sounds like fun.







As far as the DVP goes, it's not so much the phone that has the issues, it's the software tied to it that's buggy. The OS is the same that you'd expect in all of the WP7 but the the build that Dell shipped with it is the culprit. Random resets, faulty Wifi detection, hasn't recieved NoDo yet, the list goes on that makes the phone practically unusable as it was a launch phone compared to the others at least 3-4 updates ahead.

The Focus is a nice device with the Super AMOLED screen, makes images pop and colors come alive. But compared to my HD7 some colors seem "too bright" but that can be with any phone with a Super A screen, which Im pretty sure you know already. The Focus does have the SD slot a little more accessible compared to the other phones currently which would a be a plus as a media device. Also, the build quality of the Focus feels too light that makes it uncomfortable to me to hold in my hands without breaking it.

Samsung does have some nice OEM apps that make it worth trying out the Focus, but with Homebrew you can put those apps on any handset. My HD7 has Samsung and LG OEM apps.









The Omnia is a great device from what I've read, but never had the chance to mess with it my self.

If your just going the media route, why don't you give the HD7-S from ATT a try, it's the same you'd expect from the HD7 but with the better screen.

As a media device, my HD7 is a powerhouse. Zune Pass, Netflix, My Zune Library, Internet Radio, etc all with the kick stand.









Either way you go, you won't be disappointed. If you need help going dev-unlocking let me know. I can help you through it all, hell that goes for anyone on here.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy;13946540*
> If your just going the media route, why don't you give the HD7-S from ATT a try, it's the same you'd expect from the HD7 but with the better screen.


besdies the screen they are doing a cpu upgrade as well.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy;13946540*
> An experiment eh? Sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the DVP goes, it's not so much the phone that has the issues, it's the software tied to it that's buggy. The OS is the same that you'd expect in all of the WP7 but the the build that Dell shipped with it is the culprit. Random resets, faulty Wifi detection, hasn't recieved NoDo yet, the list goes on that makes the phone practically unusable as it was a launch phone compared to the others at least 3-4 updates ahead.
> 
> The Focus is a nice device with the Super AMOLED screen, makes images pop and colors come alive. But compared to my HD7 some colors seem "too bright" but that can be with any phone with a Super A screen, which Im pretty sure you know already. The Focus does have the SD slot a little more accessible compared to the other phones currently which would a be a plus as a media device. Also, the build quality of the Focus feels too light that makes it uncomfortable to me to hold in my hands without breaking it.
> 
> Samsung does have some nice OEM apps that make it worth trying out the Focus, but with Homebrew you can put those apps on any handset. My HD7 has Samsung and LG OEM apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Omnia is a great device from what I've read, but never had the chance to mess with it my self.
> 
> If your just going the media route, why don't you give the HD7-S from ATT a try, it's the same you'd expect from the HD7 but with the better screen.
> 
> As a media device, my HD7 is a powerhouse. Zune Pass, Netflix, My Zune Library, Internet Radio, etc all with the kick stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way you go, you won't be disappointed. If you need help going dev-unlocking let me know. I can help you through it all, hell that goes for anyone on here.


Yeah, my phone is a captivate, which has that amoled screen, which I don't know if I want to lose on what will primary be a ,edia device, but then the HD7 is very media friendly as well. I've been watching for a good deal on the focus or HD7, they seem to be the handsets to get in the us, though the omnia has both the build and the screen I want. I really wish Dell hadn't screwed the Venue. I thought all handsets were required to get the update at the same time? Thanks for the advice. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NrGx

Coming from an iPhone 3GS can I just express how amazingly awesome my new HTC Trophy is? It's simply on an another level in terms of performance.


----------



## levontraut

many moons ago, i had the iphone4 i gave it to my wife as i did not like it... i then got myself the htchd7 and loved it ever since.

yes there are flaws in the phone hwne it came out... like chargeing it to long meant you had to reboot the thing as it bugged out and there is no skype but still i love my hd7.... and my wife likes my hd7 over her phone.

i personaly think the apple products are over rated.


----------



## Kamikaze127

A friend of mine at work today said that she got an HD7 for free when she opened a new line. She ditched her Galaxy S based Android phone for an HD7 for herself, and another for her boyfriend. Then cancelled the Android's line. So if anyone's on T-Mobile, perhaps look into getting an HD7 for free?

Anyways, I've had my HTC Arrive for about two weeks now. Still in love, it's so useable. Tonight I used the bing maps to navigate my way around a crowded city, and impressed my passengers when it found the nearest McDonald's because everyone was hungry...







But besides that, here's some porn of my Windows Phone 7, with a keyboard! (I love this keyboard a lot)


----------



## levontraut

waht htc is that in the pics there Kami??


----------



## Kamikaze127

The HTC Arrive! Its Sprint's first Windows Phone 7. I'm on it right now posting this







I think in the EU, it's called the HTC 7 Pro.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


besdies the screen they are doing a cpu upgrade as well.


http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone2=3338

Everything is the same minus the ATT loaded apps and the screen.


----------



## E_man

Just got an LNIB Samsung Focus for $170


----------



## Shane1244

Where


----------



## YannieBoy

That's one hell of a deal.


----------



## bogey1337

So what do you guys think about the n9 prototype running wp7?


----------



## thenutty1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive*


So what do you guys think about the n9 prototype running wp7? 


I think it looks awesome. Can't wait for some Nokia hardware with Windows phone Mango. I was already pretty impressed with WP7, so with multitasking + all the other new features, it should be one to look out for.


----------



## NrGx

Can we get this thread stickied? It would be nice to have an iOS, Android and WP7 thread to discuss the platform in.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14014216*
> Where


eBay. It came in today, which surprised me, I didn't know USPS shipped on weekends. So far, this OS is sweet, and the phone is in perfect condition. I can't wait to get into the jail breaking, but it's still good as is. Very fun to play with. Any highly recommended apps?


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14027402*
> eBay. It came in today, which surprised me, I didn't know USPS shipped on weekends. So far, this OS is sweet, and the phone is in perfect condition. I can't wait to get into the jail breaking, but it's still good as is. Very fun to play with. Any highly recommended apps?


-Netflix
-Fantasia - for photo editing
-Scroll Board - Makes a any text scroll across your screen, useful for noisy places.








-Supertube - lets you play HD stream from youtube. Lets you download them too. (limited to 3 downloads for trial)
-Shazam
-WP Bench - benchmark util for windows
-System Info
-Tunein radio

Theres ton of apps that may suit your personal liking.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;14026935*
> Can we get this thread stickied? It would be nice to have an iOS, Android and WP7 thread to discuss the platform in.


I agree. I like this thread. Everyone gets along. Which is rare here in OCN.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;14026935*
> Can we get this thread stickied? It would be nice to have an iOS, Android and WP7 thread to discuss the platform in.


I'm out, but later I will work on this. ^_^

Edit: actually, if you want, PM Marin a link to this thread and ask if he'd sticky it. Also, please find the iPhone club thread and ask him to sticky that as well.

If not, I'll ask later. I don't moderate this section, or I'd do so myself.


----------



## pioneerisloud

You guys will have to PM an Editor in this section for a Sticky and an Official title.










As such, I am removing the "Un-official" part of the title, as that's assumed already unless it says its official.









So yeah, if somebody wants to PM an Editor for this section, or Tator Tot....they can get this an official tag + sticky.


----------



## Miki

Pfft, wimp. I would have done it anyway because I'm Miki and I know everything! >_____<

X3

Anyway, I shot a PM to Tator and filled him in on my request. Hopefully we'll start getting some balance in this section. I'm sick of seeing the Droid thread the only thread stickied when we don't all use Droids.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14033468*
> Pfft, wimp. I would have done it anyway because I'm Miki and I know everything! >_____<
> 
> X3
> 
> Anyway, I shot a PM to Tator and filled him in on my request. Hopefully we'll start getting some balance in this section. I'm sick of seeing the Droid thread the only thread stickied when we don't all use Droids.


I would do it myself...but last time I did, the Tot got mad at me.


----------



## Miki

I'm only kidding with you.

I PM'd him so it's all good. ^_^


----------



## bogey1337

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Miki

No problem. ^_^


----------



## bogey1337

OMG! Dropped my phone!! At first it was fine, then i made a call to my gf. Several minutes through the call, the phone died!!! Would not turn on at all. Had to reseat the battery. Now its running like a champ again. Im just kinda worried.

I guess the battery just got dislocated or something right? right?








This htc mozart is my first ever kewl phone. 1 month old and my gf bought it for me.









Any of you guys experienced the above before?


----------



## Shane1244

I had something similar like that happen to me, but it crashed when I was reciving a video message after I dropped it. 4 months later, still fine.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive*


OMG! Dropped my phone!! At first it was fine, then i made a call to my gf. Several minutes through the call, the phone died!!! Would not turn on at all. Had to reseat the battery. Now its running like a champ again. Im just kinda worried.

I guess the battery just got dislocated or something right? right?








This htc mozart is my first ever kewl phone. 1 month old and my gf bought it for me.









Any of you guys experienced the above before?



i dropped mine down a flight of stares... went into 3 pieces... battery , back cover and main body..... put it all together and it was fine... 6 months later still working... i recon if i did not have an aftermarket protective screen cover on, the screen would have broken. it was a long flight of stairs.

but i still love my HTC HD7


----------



## bogey1337

Whew.. I guess theres nothing to worry too much about.









@levontraut, i woulda screamed like "Noooooo! (in slow mo)" If that happened to me.









Also, just wanted to throw this out there.









http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/m...e-for-tomorrow


----------



## Miki

If any of you missed it, check out this indepth Engadget review on the upcoming Windows Phone 7.5 (Mango) update.


----------



## Shane1244

I can't wait for group contacts! I have over 300 and it takes a while to find the right person sometimes. There's only 30 or so that I talk to at least once a week.


----------



## YannieBoy

So...I got my hands on a wonderful gift. I have the files needed to update my phone to Mango. Having the files download as we speak. From what people have been reporting, I'll lose my dev-unlock but will be able to side load apps. I'll post my findings come tomorrow, had a long day at work. Might just have the phone update over night while I sleep, people are reporting a LONG update process, longer then No-Do.


----------



## bogey1337

Keep us posted man.









Also, http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/htc-eternity-wp7-pictured-with-47-inch-screen-image







1.5 ghz, 4.7 inch, SLCD, FFC, 16gb. If this happens to be true then, good lord!


----------



## YannieBoy

Update: After a long 4 hour process of uninstalling the current SDK tools and installing the Beta SDK Tools and beta Zune software, the updating tool is giving me an error saying that my phone isn't dev-unlocked. Trying a couple of different things. Will report back in a little bit.

Also, that phone looks sexay.


----------



## YannieBoy

HUGE UPDATE!!!!

Installing Pre-Mango as we speak. Had to tweak some setting in the SDK tools to provision my phone.

Now onto the big one that matters!

EDIT: Now downloading the Mango beta. Screen attached.


----------



## YannieBoy

Ladies and Gentlemen. Sorry for the multiple posts. But just a tad excited.

Officially running Mango on my HD7.
Software Version: Windows Phone 7.5
OS Version: 7661.WP7_5_Trial (mojobld).20110607-1657
Firmware revision number: 2250.09.12001.531
Hardware revision number: 0002

I'll be leaving for work in a few, I'll be tinkering with it while at work and report anything that I come across. Ask away and I'll try to answer any questions.

Immediately, everything is quicker and smoother. My sideloaded apps don't work anymore, which was expected. The Xbox Live hub is easier on the eyes, with the Avatar integration right in the hub. Facebook chat cant seem to connect. Visual Voicemail built into Mango is a nice plus. Bing Maps got an upgrade, cant seem to work out navigation yet. Group for contacts is a god send with filtering options. The Multi-tasking is simple to use, hold down the back button and tabs show up like the Palm Pre, however, my dehydration reg edit is gone and some apps now have to reload when I resume them.







A bunch of things here and there. I'll post back in a bit, but in the meantime any questions let me know. I'll also try to post some pics later. If anyone else wants to venture into the juiciness in what Mango is, I can PM you the links for the files and help you through the process.


----------



## bogey1337

Congrats!








Its good to know that it has become quicker and smoother. (its smooth already anyway) Ive heard somewhere that as quick as the os is, it was not fully utilizing some features of the gpu on the processor and it was said that it will change in mango. So thats awesome news. 
Hows the games HUB?








Is the list scroling for third party apps better now?


----------



## YannieBoy

Yea, the more I dig into the settings the more that opens up. It's pretty amazing. The Games hub is alot more organized. When you first open it up, it shows you your apps in a List form. The last 3 used under a "Recent" section, then comes a "Xbox Live" section for all Xbox Live enabled games, then an "Other" Section, essentially like before but instead of boxes its in list form that's pretty snappy. Makes for quick navigation.

Swiping to the right brings you to your Xbox Live screen where your Avatar pops up with out the need of the Extra's app. On the same screen is Profile, Achievements, and Avatar. Clicking Profile or Achievements brings you to the respectful screens without needing to open the app. Clicking App brings you to the Avatar Customization screen which is under a new Beta Xbox Live Extras app. The only time I need to leave the screen to do something. So everything is self contained into the new Hub which is great. Plus alot of interesting ways to interact with them now. You can get them pissed off till they walk away.

Swipe right, Friends and Messages options
The Friends box actually populates with friends from your Friends List.

Swipe right, Requests screen, 
"No Game or turn requests. Pick a* multiplayer game *and invite someone to play" ( This just makes me happy)

Swipe one last time, it's the Spotlight screen, Including deals of the week, gamer spotlights, etc.


----------



## bogey1337

That avatar thing seems to be interesting.








Banding gone right? 
Keep us posted.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive;14065314*
> That avatar thing seems to be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banding gone right?
> Keep us posted.


When I was on No-Do via registry I was able to fix the banding issue. Since Mango removes my homebrew apps including the Reg Editor, everything esstentially went back to default settings so lo and be hold Banding is back.







But it seems it was caused by the HTC Update a while back, so LG/Sammy users might have a different experience. Completely forgot that Mango was supposed to fix the banding. Since it's a Beta build hopefully it gets fix in the next builds to come.

I'll try to get some pics/video tomorrow since I work at nights, so I'll have some free play time in the morning.


----------



## Miki

Yannie, thanks so much for this. ^_^


----------



## YannieBoy

That's what I'm here for, provide for my OCN brethren.









I'm about to leave work here in a little bit. Shoot me any questions you may have. So I can get to them when I get home.


----------



## Crazy9000

My phone just told me there is an update available, so is this out already?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Oh man, I gotta sync my Arrive!

EDIT: Not getting an option for an update.


----------



## bogey1337

I do hope banding goes away.







Ive read in some mango previews that banding is gone but they were using focus devices. But youre right. Its too early to worry. Oh yeah, you might wanna try the custom ring tones!







Some benchmark runs maybe?

Crazy, are you on a dev device as well?


----------



## Miki

Hey Yannie, given the new capabilities of Mango, how well do you feel it'll perform on hardware that's currently out? No issues? I know it's still in development, but based on what you have experienced, I'd like to hear your point of view. Thanks. ^_^

edit: For those wondering, there is no update right now. Mango has only been released for developers. Which is fine, it's not ready yet. As hard as it is, we have to be patient. O_O


----------



## NrGx

Really wish there was an application for The Economist. Also, with the new Facebook update, is anyone's Live Tile showing how many notifications they have? Mine doesn't seem to be changing but I suspect that will change once Mango allows background operations.


----------



## bogey1337

When you go to settings swipe 2 times to the right. It should bring you the push notifications settings. Its disabled by default. Im assuming you havent done this yet.







Otherwise dont know what to suggest.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive;14067850*
> When you go to settings swipe 2 times to the right. It should bring you the push notifications settings. Its disabled by default. Im assuming you havent done this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise dont know what to suggest.


Yeah I have already done this. The Live Tile still doesn't seem to be changing. Is anyone else finding this issue?


----------



## bogey1337

Hmmmm. Actually, mines kinda flaky as well. Although i got a tile notification this morning when i woke up. Some updates are not pushing though. I agree, mango may fix it. Also, Yannie may be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## mbudden

Been really trying to get my hands on a Samsung Focus








There is like 3-4 wanted threads on XDA and no one is selling one.


----------



## kiwiasian

How do you enable it? In settings the only categories are system and application

Lol hurp durp nevermind


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Been really trying to get my hands on a Samsung Focus








There is like 3-4 wanted threads on XDA and no one is selling one.


The Focus is a favorite among wp7 users so youll have a hard time getting one on xda. HD7S seems pretty good though....


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive*


The Focus is a favorite among wp7 users so youll have a hard time getting one on xda. HD7S seems pretty good though....


Yeah, but the problem with the HD7S is the fact it just came out.
I'd get a HD7, but no 3G. What good is a smartphone on EDGE?
I might just pay a little extra on eBay for a mint condition Focus.
Don't feel like locking myself into another 2 year contract.


----------



## YannieBoy

Ladies and Gentleman. I Present to you for your viewing pleasure. Mango!


----------



## NrGx

Thanks YannieBoy










Also, the official Engadget application was released today and it is published by AOL. Initial reviews are very positive.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/01/t...-phone-is-here

Edit:

Okay the application that is making WP7 for me at the moment is TuneIn radio. DI.fm on the go? Lovely!


----------



## bogey1337

Im at work right now, cant see the pics. Definitely gonna check this out once i get home.
Thanks Yannie.







Its like everyday theres an offical app coming.


----------



## Shane1244

Got a link to the tutorial you used to load it?


----------



## YannieBoy

I had to go about it the LONG way, but there is a new easier way, which would've saved me 6 hours. I'll PM you. Just need to make sure that your dev-unlocked and NoDo, plus need to install Windows Support Tools.


----------



## mbudden

Simple Google fu.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15244024
You don't need all that business he said above.


----------



## YannieBoy

That's what I linked him, but not from xda. The provision tool makes it simple for anyone, even non-dev unlocked phones. Just need to be running NoDo.

http://windowsphonehacker.com/articles/get_the_mango_update_now._without_being_a_developer.-06-30-11

Much easier then the way that was leaked 2 days ago. If any wants in with Mango, have at it. ^ Make sure you back up first.


----------



## bogey1337

Nice! Pics man. TBH im tempted to try mango now.

*Update:*The XNA Framework on Windows Phone OS 7.1 supports the native device refresh rate, up to 60 Hz. If you set the PresentationParameters.PresentationInterval property to PresentInterval.One, then the PresentInterval.One value is used, targeting the native device refresh rate.

Damn. Just keeps getting better and better. 60 fps on games.







Hopefully battery doesnt get hit too hard.


----------



## Dtrain

Got to admit, I'm absolutely loving my phone a lot more now that I have the mango update!(Not saying I wasn't before)I have to agree with Yannie, everything simply does seem to be faster and more responsive, not sure how to exactly describe my experience with it thus far. Love how you can hold the back button to go to select a previous task(This was my biggest gripe), seems like all my gripes have disappeared, I'm officially happy.


----------



## tw33k

I love WP7 on my HD2


----------



## NrGx

Just bought Angry Birds and Fruit Ninja; yay for more games


----------



## bogey1337

Hows the notification for the people hub btw? =)

Sent from my 7 Mozart T8698 using Board Express


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337;14101111*
> Hows the notification for the people hub btw? =)
> 
> Sent from my 7 Mozart T8698 using Board Express


The people hub is about the same. However you can now group people by category, I.e. Family, work, etc. You can put custom labels of your choosing. Also you can now filter out contacts from Facebook or windows. One net thing is the actual people hub tile now generates more friends pictures instead of what seemed like the same few. Also randomly takes 4 of the little tiles and makes one big picture for a friend. Little small touch that adds some flair.


----------



## Shane1244

About to Mangotize my Quantum.. wish me luck


----------



## bogey1337

Good luck bro. Keep us posted.


----------



## Shane1244

Worked fine! Loving it so far!







Can't get the facebook chat to work though, when I go to load the setup page, it says the page could not be loaded. ..I'll work on that.









The battery saver option is great! It turns off email syncing, wifi and bluetooth and other stuff like that when your battery gets low!


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14117912*
> Worked fine! Loving it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the facebook chat to work though, when I go to load the setup page, it says the page could not be loaded. ..I'll work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battery saver option is great! It turns off email syncing, wifi and bluetooth and other stuff like that when your battery gets low!


That Facebook chat took me a while to get working. Visit www.live.com, log into your windows live email thats linked to your phone. Next you should see an option to link your facebook to windows live. Once linked it'll take a little bit to properly link. Took about 2 hours for me. Once you start to see your facebook feed on the live website then everything is in place to start working on the phone. Next make sure your logged "off" of chat for facebook. Go to accounts and sync your facebook by long pressing on facebook. Go back to messages then change it to "on". Lastly, change your online status from Online to Offline then back to Online. It should then work, took me forever to get it working.

However when you get it to start working its amazing. One thread for IM and Text per contact. Even allows you to switch between methods if said person is offline or not.


----------



## Shane1244

Woooooooo! It worked!







Mine linked right away and then my phone automaticly put me online and everything.

Another thing I noticed new is the emotions in the messages!







They nice and simple vectors.


----------



## YannieBoy

Yea, from what I've read it was hit or miss on first time sync. You got lucky.







I had to use the workaround method.

The emoticons are just a small tweak but its nice to see the small changes here and there in the overall picture.


----------



## Shane1244

Yeah exactly, I keep finding cool little things that have been made easier, and small little additions. I'ts very nice so far!







I'm going to hold of further judgement till I see how the battery does..


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14118773*
> Yeah exactly, I keep finding cool little things that have been made easier, and small little additions. I'ts very nice so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold of further judgement till I see how the battery does..


Battery seems to hold up ok, with that battery saving mode it extends my day a little longer but I have most of the stuff that they turn off already off.







I've been following a thread at XDA which they've dicovered how to transfer dev-unlock through the updating process. The "Card Tabs" (multi-tasker) are nice but there is no instant resuming which I miss from the dehydration reg edit, so I might restore back and give that a whirl.


----------



## Dtrain

Did anyone with Mango, get Visual Voicemail setup by the way. I know with TMobile you have to call and activate the service, was just curious what the other's have done thus far.


----------



## YannieBoy

You have to call to get it working? No wonder nothing happens when trying to set it up. I'll pass for now, whenever I call regardless of the issue it's like pulling teeth. I currently working in Hospitality/Guest Service and their customer service sucks. If I find my self bored enough I might give the call a try. But from what people are posting at xda, it just lists the number/contact and you can select to play the message. I hope for some google voice addition.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


You have to call to get it working? No wonder nothing happens when trying to set it up. I'll pass for now, whenever I call regardless of the issue it's like pulling teeth. I currently working in Hospitality/Guest Service and their customer service sucks. If I find my self bored enough I might give the call a try. But from what people are posting at xda, it just lists the number/contact and you can select to play the message. I hope for some google voice addition.










Yeah I was just hoping that it wasn't just me who couldn't get it working. Just googled it apparently you actually do have to call T-Mobile like the Setup told me, but apparently it's totally free I guess I'll probably call in the AM and see if I can get it all working.


----------



## mbudden

Still debating whether or not to buy a Samsung Focus or not.
Found some in mint condition on eBay for 200$.


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guys so i want to upgrade the memory on my gf's htc surround so i was looking for some pointers on how to do this, ive seen some break downs and such, but since the OS is stored on the memory card... if i swap it out with a 32gb would i have to put it into zune to reload the os? ... just making sure i dont brick the phone or something

Thanks!

Side note.. i was looking for the wp7 club/thread thing .. went though 8 pages of threads... looked up and realized it was a sticky >_> me fail

p.s. is mango out?  saw that yannie had it .. must be from xda?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14123137*
> Still debating whether or not to buy a Samsung Focus or not.
> Found some in mint condition on eBay for 200$.


got a samsung forcus and the screen looks amazing


----------



## bogey1337

Hehe. Yeah this thread just got stickied recently.








Greetings and Salutations btw!








I believe the phone will ask for a factory reset/reformat the card when you swap out the memory card. (im not a 100% percent sure though.) Also, ive read in xda that it has to be a certain class of sd card for the best performance. Also, phone will format it in a way that no other device can use it. (No biggie imo)
Mango Beta is out!







Im kinda tempted myself to try it out. :S

edit: Its only official for developers but our friends xda has found a way to force mango on consumer / non dev phones. tread lightly though.







Yannie posted the link for the guide.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


got a samsung forcus and the screen looks amazing










Since when has AMOLED not looked amazing?
I wish I could get a HD7S. But I'd rather not pay a premium for it since it just came out. And don't feel like extending my contract for 199$ upgrade. If it was like 49$ or something. Sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bogey1337*


Hehe. Yeah this thread just got stickied recently.








Greetings and Salutations btw!








I believe the phone will ask for a factory reset/reformat the card when you swap out the memory card. (im not a 100% percent sure though.) Also, ive read in xda that it has to be a certain class of sd card for the best performance. Also, phone will format it in a way that no other device can use it. (No biggie imo)
Mango Beta is out!







Im kinda tempted myself to try it out. :S


I have read that different classes of SD cards have worked. From 2 up to 10 and different sizes. Though peoples results have varied. I guess it's a hit or miss. Not sure why Microsoft went that route. lol.

Trying to find a pristine Focus is like finding a needle in a haystack. I don't get how people don't care for their phones. My biggest pet peeve is scratches etc on a phone. Found one on eBay for 250$. Paying a premium... But it's basically mint. Or I could buy one cheaper. ~200$, and then buy a OEM backcover. Idk.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bogey1337*


Hehe. Yeah this thread just got stickied recently.








Greetings and Salutations btw!








I believe the phone will ask for a factory reset/reformat the card when you swap out the memory card. (im not a 100% percent sure though.) Also, ive read in xda that it has to be a certain class of sd card for the best performance. Also, phone will format it in a way that no other device can use it. (No biggie imo)
Mango Beta is out!







Im kinda tempted myself to try it out. :S

edit: Its only official for developers but our friends xda has found a way to force mango on consumer / non dev phones. tread lightly though.







Yannie posted the link for the guide.










ah thanks + reps! well maybe ill give it a try, and upgrade no harm in trying









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Since when has AMOLED not looked amazing?
I wish I could get a HD7S. But I'd rather not pay a premium for it since it just came out. And don't feel like extending my contract for 199$ upgrade. If it was like 49$ or something. Sure.

I have read that different classes of SD cards have worked. From 2 up to 10 and different sizes. Though peoples results have varied. I guess it's a hit or miss. Not sure why Microsoft went that route. lol.

Trying to find a pristine Focus is like finding a needle in a haystack. I don't get how people don't care for their phones. My biggest pet peeve is scratches etc on a phone. Found one on eBay for 250$. Paying a premium... But it's basically mint. Or I could buy one cheaper. ~200$, and then buy a OEM backcover. Idk.


 haha, well yeah just saying its one my fav things about it. my uncle had a Samsung with a amoled and likes it too. But yeah i was surprised that ive got some comments at bars and such about how thin the phone is and such.









To both about the memory card.








Currently im my focus i added the upgraded memory card (32gb sandisk class 2) and it works perfectly fine, apparently the class 4 has issues. But ive filled it up to max with music (since some had crashes when its almost or is full) and also no issue there.


----------



## mbudden

I sub to the WindowsPhone YT channel.
This video was all shot on a Windows Phone. Not sure which though.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63KB-EJKdyI[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;14132359*
> haha, well yeah just saying its one my fav things about it. my uncle had a Samsung with a amoled and likes it too. But yeah i was surprised that ive got some comments at bars and such about how thin the phone is and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To both about the memory card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently im my focus i added the upgraded memory card (32gb sandisk class 2) and it works perfectly fine, apparently the class 4 has issues. But ive filled it up to max with music (since some had crashes when its almost or is full) and also no issue there.


I had a Samsung Captivate and the AMOLED is amazing.
The sad thing is, when I go to a AT&T store just too look around and what not. I always hear the person putting down Windows Phone. It's quite disappointing.

But hmm. What does it come with? What class? I would hate to put a MicroSD card that isn't as fast as the one that came in it. Not sure if there is slow down or anything?


----------



## Shane1244

Another _little_ change is on the peoples tile, some pictures now show up as 2x2 square, instead of 9 1x1's


----------



## mbudden

Purchasing a Samsung Focus for essentially 200$. Pretty much mint condition and comes with everything. Hopefully will arrive Saturday if USPS is quick on their feet, since it's only a state away.

EDIT: Just sent payment

















I'm excited.


----------



## bogey1337

Haha! Nice! Finally, you got one!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


*snip*

But hmm. What does it come with? What class? I would hate to put a MicroSD card that isn't as fast as the one that came in it. Not sure if there is slow down or anything?


hmm from what i remeber on the teardown of the focus it had a sandisk 8gb flash chip, so it wassnt a microsd its just a chip right on the mobo

but in the surround its has a class 4 i believe, but from some reviews ive read the class 2 runs about the same speed or better in some cases then the class 4

still doing my research though









p.s. glad to hear about your focus







let us know how it turns out


----------



## mbudden

Received my Samsung Focus today.
It's now on it's way to Mango.


----------



## levontraut

hery guys.

does anyone have the skype app lying around for there wp7 phone please..???

i been in contact with skype and they say if you have the app installed on your phone they will let you use the services for free.

now i want to get it and install it on my phone so if any of you have it and then let me know how to install it etc....

cheers


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


hery guys.

does anyone have the skype app lying around for there wp7 phone please..???

i been in contact with skype and they say if you have the app installed on your phone they will let you use the services for free.

now i want to get it and install it on my phone so if any of you have it and then let me know how to install it etc....

cheers


Uhh...There is no Skype app. The only app that has Skype integration is IM+, but it's only just IM chat, nothing more and you have to pay for IM+.


----------



## mbudden

Hey guys. I found this great deal.
3 months free trial of Zune Pass with a AT&T Windows Phone.
http://www.freezunemusicnow.com/










If you think that site is iffy and not legit, look at the bottom of the actual Zune page.


----------



## YannieBoy

Dell is offereing the DVP (Dell Venue Pro) unlocked at $299.99 from their website. It's a decent deal but be warned with the problematic hardware


----------



## NrGx

Anyone else use Turn-by-Turn navigation? For $6.50 it's a steal as a GPS application and you can pre-cache maps (although they do take up a lot of space...my maps of Canberra alone are 120MB or so).


----------



## Shane1244

I just use the built in turn-by-turn.

Also, Mango has shut off my phone 3 times now. Not bad since it's been a few weeks, but I hope that's fixxed!


----------



## mbudden

It's a real shame that all the prices of games are either $2.99 or $4.99.
Such a turn off when knowing that Android and iOS games are .99c.
Been running Mango Beta for a while now and haven't seen any issues.
Wondering if there will be a Mango Beta 3 with more features.
I'm sure there will be since there isn't Twitter integration yet.

My biggest pet peeve though is when I connected my Facebook to my phone, even after I hid the contacts that weren't in my contact list. When I go to text someone, it has all the people that I don't have in my contact list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I just use the built in turn-by-turn.

Also, Mango has shut off my phone 3 times now. Not bad since it's been a few weeks, but I hope that's fixxed!


Haven't had any issues with Mango Beta 2 here.


----------



## Dtrain

I saw this guide on how to get Ringtones for the phone since it's not supported yet, figured I'd share it.

http://mobilitydigest.com/who-wants-...ngo-right-now/


----------



## bogey1337

Does anyone know if theres customer txt message alerts as well?


----------



## mbudden

Is there a reason why I'm not dropping down to EDGE?
I'll have 0 bars 3G and it won't drop to EDGE.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14270354*
> It's a real shame that all the prices of games are either $2.99 or $4.99.
> Such a turn off when knowing that Android and iOS games are .99c.


Can't remember where I saw it, and but I remember seeing that microoft did that on purpose to attract developers.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14291119*
> Can't remember where I saw it, and but I remember seeing that microoft did that on purpose to attract developers.


Pleasing to the developers, but not for the consumer.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14291128*
> Pleasing to the developers, but not for the consumer.


Pretty much.

Has anyone tried beards and beaks? Any good? Trial is broken. It lets me launch the game and see the menu, and but I need to pay to try actual gameplay.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14308377*
> Pretty much.
> 
> Has anyone tried beards and beaks? Any good? Trial is broken. It lets me launch the game and see the menu, and but I need to pay to try actual gameplay.


Really? I tried the trial.
It's not the greatest of games.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2kloX3Hj50[/ame]

Not to mention, the reviews of it. Eh.


----------



## bogey1337

Tentacles is awesome. Probably the best game i played on a phone.


----------



## E_man

Strange, I uninstalled/reinstalled the trial and it worked fine. Meh game though. Reviews looked good too. 4 stars.


----------



## YannieBoy

Ok fellow, Mangoists.

A new Beta Build is out. 7712 is available now. Just boot up the Beta Zune software and let your phone sync. Once it's done syncing the update prompt should come up. Just let it do it's magic and you'll be on the new build. New features are supposed to be unlocked such as Twitter integration amongst some other like the new Square Windows Logo on the boot up.







When play with it some more, I'll report back with some feedback with some time with it.

Edit: Quick link from wmpoweruser.com with some reported new features.

http://wmpoweruser.com/new-features-in-windows-phone-mango-7712-build/


----------



## YannieBoy

Also unless you haven't already heard. The first Mango phone has been officially unveiled in Japan. 13.2 Megapixels, weatherproof, liking that "Citrus" color.

Quick overview and announcement reporting.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/26/fujitsu-toshiba-announces-au-is12t-the-worlds-first-mango-phon/

For more pictures.

http://j-phone.ru/news/195-toshibais12t.html


----------



## bogey1337

Cant wait for the official update!







That fujitsu phone is quite interesting. I like the gray color.


----------



## Dtrain

To everyone who has Mango check your Zune beta for an Update I just received it myself, it's a major improvement and I'm sure the real Mango will be a huge improvement as well.

http://www.wp7connect.com/2011/07/28/mango-build-7712-for-developers-whats-new/
Video:
http://wmpoweruser.com/mangobeta7712video/


----------



## Tdawg2k10

LG optimus 7 owner here. I love windows phone 7









http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/22/lg-optimus-7-review/


----------



## levontraut

hey guys and girly guys.

i did a bit of reaserch (not much) but acording to mango forums there is an offical mango rom out for the HTC HD7. how do i get it and how do i install it on my htc hd7 pls??

i really want to give it a try and see how it works etc....

all help will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## mbudden

Your first bet is to check out XDA.

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14498046*
> Your first bet is to check out XDA.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


do you have a linky pls.

i am very new to this rom stuff and all. so i will not know what to do at all etc..


----------



## mbudden

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=605
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=778

Check there.
Though I don't think it's the final build of Mango.
I think what you heard is a Custom ROM of Mango.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14499076*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=605
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=778
> 
> Check there.
> Though I don't think it's the final build of Mango.
> I think what you heard is a Custom ROM of Mango.


That would be correct. It's the first CUSTOM rom of Mango, with Chevron Dev-unlocking cooked into the rom. Nothing else really right now.


----------



## YannieBoy

Sudoku and Minesweeper by Microsoft released for free, includes 50GS for each.

http://wmpoweruser.com/this-weeks-fr...n-marketplace/


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*


Sudoku and Minesweeper by Microsoft released for free, includes 50GS for each.

http://wmpoweruser.com/this-weeks-fr...n-marketplace/



i can not seem to get that to work on my htc hd7 but great find if they will let me install it on my phone.

now a side note.

i have tryed out a APP called IM + pro (paid) IM + (free) it has skype built into it and ALL the other chatting apps.

it takes a little long but it actualy works. i been testing it last nite with my normal 3g phone connection and the homes wireless connection as well. i do not know how much data it uses and there are loads of options for setup as well for conectivity.

what i did is in zune i just searched for skype. and then filtered the search to app's only and then clicked IM +


----------



## mbudden

IM+ has been around for quite some time.
They were one of the first IM clients for Blackberries.
Glad to see they dropped their price from 16$ to 5$.


----------



## levontraut

tbh.... the im + (free) version is working on me but the paid verion is not working????

i do not know why


----------



## KG363

Hi guys, I want to get a Samsung Focus and expand it to 40GB, but i hear there are problems with SD cards. Could someone elaborate on this?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;14546758*
> Hi guys, I want to get a Samsung Focus and expand it to 40GB, but i hear there are problems with SD cards. Could someone elaborate on this?


There isn't a problem with SD cards.
It's just the fact that Windows Phone is picky about what after market SD cards are used.

Take a look at this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=834144


----------



## coachmark2

HTC Surround is what's up!


----------



## mbudden

I don't know, HTC really needs to hop on the AMOLED bandwagon.

But is anyone else having the issue of their Focus not kicking down to EDGE when there is no 3G service?

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## reflex99

http://www.overclock.net/14551903-post856.html

honorary member?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I don't know, HTC really needs to hop on the AMOLED bandwagon.

But is anyone else having the issue of their Focus not kicking down to EDGE when there is no 3G service?

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


HTC was on the AMOLED bandwagon, till samsung couldn't keep up supply for both Samsung and HTC. HTC was basically booted off the bandwagon at that point.


----------



## mbudden

SLCD isn't so great on the HD7S. When I was at the AT&T store, they had them side by side and the Focus blew the HD7S out of the water. But the HD7S is a bunch sexier than the Focus.

Oh and if anyone is looking for a app to access this site. Board Express works perfectly. Definitely worth the 2.99$.

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Does anybody know if adding google music to wp is in the future?

Thanks gaise :}


----------



## Shane1244

Why does everyone use apps for forums.. I have no problem with just using IE9 and OCN..


----------



## mbudden

The app just makes it so much easier.
Not to mention, it's only 2.99$ and offers quite a bit of functionality.


----------



## levontraut

i do not know. i use my phones ie as desktop version and it works fine.

i tryed the facebook app once but never gone back.

the only problem i do have is txting on the phone as it always changes my bloody name.


----------



## Dtrain

If anyone has been keeping up, Brandon Watson has been giving Celebs and what not WP7 Mango phones, who have commented on problems with there current phones. Figured I'd share this review I saw of Molly Wood at Cnet, kind of made me facepalm off my desk her. But as a "Power User" she obviously needed someone to hold her hand, I'm sadly disappointed in her review. But different strokes for different folks I guess.

http://wmpoweruser.com/windows-phone-7-challengemolly-wood-likes-but-does-not-love-mango/


----------



## DNytAftr

.. hmm so i was rummaging though the internet and read somewhere that samsung is going to be releasing the SGH-i937, which is suppose to be the samsung galaxy sII but windows phone 7 version? ... am i reading this correctly?

if so .. i am pretty excited







was looking at a galaxy sII when i was in hong kong last month but couldn't afford an unlocked one







and manage to eat for the rest of the week


----------



## KG363

I hope they are. When are the new phones coming out? I really need a new phone.


----------



## mbudden

Maybe this coming holidays. I know HTC showed off two new WP7 phones.


----------



## YannieBoy

And there you have it folks.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/12/atandt-announces-mango-lineup-new-phones-and-updates-coming-this/

All for ATT tho.


----------



## KG363

I want the new Focus S! I hope they're released soon because my phone iPhone 3G is practically dead.


----------



## returned4good

Anyone get Mango, yet? I mean, officially. It's been released in Taiwan, already.


----------



## bogey1337

not yet. :S


----------



## KG363

I'm waiting anxiously for that samsung focus s


----------



## InspectrButters

Sounds like Mango is coming to AT&T September 27th...


----------



## KG363

Still no word on when the new phones will be available... :/


----------



## mbudden

I know it's a few days old... but...

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/17/s...ute-to-atandt/


----------



## returned4good

FYI for guys running the Mango beta:

http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-mango-friends-and-family-update


----------



## Shane1244

My phone seems to be updating to the RTM Mango now. It just updated to the mango clean-up thingy, and now it's installing a big 10 step update, and whne I lcik "more info" It send me here:

http://mango.microsoft.com/windowsph...e-updates.aspx


----------



## returned4good

I got my update! Go TMOUS!


----------



## bogey1337

Mango! Lock and Loaded! hut hut


----------



## InspectrButters

Just in case some of you want to update early without waiting to see if you'll be in the next batch of carrier approved updates...

Force Mango update early

Not sure how accurate this is, but lawfer's comments on this page say this...

Quote:



This is not a "hack" per se. Zune's update check process consists of two phases: First it checks if there is any update available, once it finds it on Microsoft's servers then phase two starts, which is when Zune checks for carrier/OEM approval. According to this very article, Microsoft has told carriers not to release it to everybody just yet (only 10% of customers), but instead send it in batches throughout the month. All this little trick does is prevent Zune from ever asking carrier permission, and stop it from determining if your phone is part of that 10%.

So yeah, it's the real deal.


----------



## bogey1337

Thats how i did it. Pretty awesome! I like the changes they made with the zune player and how it integrates in the lock screen. Very useful for people who listen to music a lot.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337;15097801*
> Thats how i did it. Pretty awesome! I like the changes they made with the zune player and how it integrates in the lock screen. Very useful for people who listen to music a lot.


Did you notice the option under settings>Music&Videos where you can have the artist background fade in the lock screen when it's playing and fade out when you stop it? Pretty sweet!


----------



## Shane1244

WTB HTC Titan...


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15108181*
> Did you notice the option under settings>Music&Videos where you can have the artist background fade in the lock screen when it's playing and fade out when you stop it? Pretty sweet!


Sweet Indeed!







I was showing it to the people here and they were jelly.







The phone is overall quicker and everything is awesome. Now i see why the people who tried the beta build never came back to nodo.

EDIT: Will the focus S be available internationally or will it be US carriers only? Is the TITAN out already? I got pretty big hands and i think it will suit me perfectly.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bogey1337*


Sweet Indeed!







I was showing it to the people here and they were jelly.







The phone is overall quicker and everything is awesome. Now i see why the people who tried the beta build never came back to nodo.

EDIT: Will the focus S be available internationally or will it be US carriers only? Is the TITAN out already? I got pretty big hands and i think it will suit me perfectly.


I've converted one IPhone user of 4 years, a Blackberry owner, and an Android owner by simply letting them play with my phone. No sales pitch or holier than thou treatment you commonly see with other smartphone owners.

The Titan will be released very soon and will be available overseas as well. All I see for the Focus S is AT&T, but it may be available through other carriers after the initial release.


----------



## KG363

Any word about when the Focus S will be out? I know Q4, but I was hoping for something more specific


----------



## tasospaok123

Wow. I can't thank you enough for that force mango trick.!!!
Installing right now!


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Any word about when the Focus S will be out? I know Q4, but I was hoping for something more specific


This site here says Halloween.

http://www.91mobiles.com/samsung-focus-s-price-in-india

This one says November.

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&i...h-i937_focus_s


----------



## KG363

Either way, just over a month


----------



## Alfonz1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InspectrButters*


Just in case some of you want to update early without waiting to see if you'll be in the next batch of carrier approved updates...

Force Mango update early

Not sure how accurate this is, but lawfer's comments on this page say this...


Thanks for this, worked perfectly on my LG Optimus 7


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Disabling the internet trick worked on my Rev 1.3 Samsung Focus. I had to 'UnWalsh' it first, since I used his tool for the NoDo update earlier.

Mango seems like it is finally making the early adopters (like me, got mine on release day) feel like they got the phone they originally paid for.

Definitely a fantastic update, all I need is a 'back' button on the IE9 browser and I'm totally set. I think I'll be able to navigate a lot better with the included 'recent' list.


----------



## tasospaok123

There's a cool new feature if you press back for 3 seconds

Sent from my LG-E900 using Board Express


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123;15127203*
> There's a cool new feature if you press back for 3 seconds
> 
> Sent from my LG-E900 using Board Express


Yep, multitasking!!!


----------



## waldoh74

Forcing myself upon Mango right now....=D


----------



## returned4good

Next step, Tango!

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;15140811*
> Next step, Tango!
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


Tango is for the Lower-End devices as far as we know. The next Update for us is Apollo Windows Phone 8. Question, has anyone with the Mango RTM(7720.68) received or forced official Mango?


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;15148476*
> Tango is for the Lower-End devices as far as we know. The next Update for us is Apollo Windows Phone 8. Question, has anyone with the Mango RTM(7720.68) received or forced official Mango?


Forced, update took me about an hour or so. Got a little scared actually because it was stuck on the sync error screen for a solid 45 mins or so, but finally rebooted on its own and was fully upgraded.

Very disappointed that you still can't set custom SMS tones. In spite of that fact, I installed the FFVII victory tone and Super Mario Bros theme song on a Microsoft device in spite!! lol.

On that note, does anyone know how to setup custom SMS tones without any type of jailbreaking?


----------



## Shane1244

I received the update on the first day.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain;15148476*
> Tango is for the Lower-End devices as far as we know. The next Update for us is Apollo Windows Phone 8. Question, has anyone with the Mango RTM(7720.68) received or forced official Mango?


They had a roll-back plan for those running the beta, but I'm not sure about if you're already running 7720.68.

http://www.wp7connect.com/2011/09/26/microsoft-rolling-out-%E2%80%9Cpre-cleanup%E2%80%9D-update-no-rollback-needed-for-mango-beta-users/

Who is your carrier and which device?


----------



## Shane1244

LG Quantum on Bell.

I had the roolback update, and then it updated back to Mango. My OS version is 7.10.7720.68


----------



## YannieBoy

Haven't been on the site in a while. Using a HD7S now and pushed Mango to it. So glad they fixed a lot since the Beta 2 version. How's everyone enjoying their Mango juice?


----------



## Shane1244

I'm loving it. I was having a lot of weird problems, most of which would only happen once or twice making it hard to isolate the problem. I haven't had any crashes or freezing or any other weird problems yet, and it has fixxed the ones I had with NoDo


----------



## returned4good

I honestly had no problems with NoDo. It worked perfectly; it just lacked functionality. I love the new Google interface and the choice to use it as my search provider.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I was beginning to feel like I had chosen a phone that really lacked some of the niceties that others had. Mango has revived my interest in, and excitement for, WP7 as a viable choice in the top three OS'.

I've shown a few friends and have been met with nothing but enthusiasm.


----------



## returned4good

Visual voicemail. I love it!


----------



## Shogon

Samsung Focus+Mango=YUM. Everything runs SO much better its like I have a new phone!


----------



## l_Will_l

I just got the message on my phone today that it was available. I have the Optimus Quantum with Bell. I have to say, I have never had any major problems with the phone, but I am enjoying this update wayyy more than I did when I got the phone. Glad it is finally here, can't wait to see what they do next.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon;15184573*
> Samsung Focus+Mango=YUM. Everything runs SO much better its like I have a new phone!


I totally agree, I love my Mango-fied Focus!


----------



## levontraut

ok... so i installed the updatre for my htc hd7 and windows has managed to break there nice software with the latest update.

and the main menu is all







uke and facebook does not work now as well..... *** have they doen??


----------



## returned4good

I've had no problems. Try rolling back and reinstalling.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## mbudden

A friend of mine is experiencing troubles updating hers.
I would tell her to roll back to pre-NoDo etc, but I'm sure she wants to keep her information.


----------



## mbudden

Double Post. Sue me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcJ-K04pc6E&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## KG363

Focus S or Titan? I can't choose.


----------



## unfbilly11

I absolutely love the update! I've had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## levontraut

well after the update facebook stoped working... so i forced an synk and it sorted its self out..... the tiles are a little bigger and it seems a little faster.

i do not like the way it has messed up the games layout... my little one will have a hard time finding her games now. lol. but it seems to be alright and there are a few extra things as well now.


----------



## bogey1337

The avatar does 2 cool things when you keep swiping his current pane, goes dizzy and falls to the floor. He either kicks the screen(cracks will appear) or he'll swipe his pane to the left out of the view. Pretty funny lol!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Focus S or Titan? I can't choose.


While I LOVE HTC devices. I think I would go for the Focus S.
TBH, I love AMOLED screens vs Super LCD screens.

Though the Titan is looking hot. And I want it.


----------



## returned4good

Idk, the Titan has a faster CPU and bigger super-LCD screen.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *returned4good*


Idk, the Titan has a faster CPU and bigger super-LCD screen.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


Yeah, but put them both side to side and you'll see which has a nicer screen.
Windows Phone Mango is already fast enough. I don't see how an extra 200Mhz will make such a big difference.

I would be looking at the screen every day, not the CPU specs.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Yeah, but put them both side to side and you'll see which has a nicer screen.
Windows Phone Mango is already fast enough. I don't see how an extra 200Mhz will make such a big difference.

I would be looking at the screen every day, not the CPU specs.


+1

When both phones seem fluid for you, next should always be screen, unless there's a fundamental difference in storage space.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Speaking of storage space... I just installed a Sandisk 32GB microSDHC card in my Focus!


----------



## wierdo124

WP7 has perked my interest...
But there's only one Verizon one out ATM (and it's old). Any good ones coming? Otherwise it's probably going to be the Galaxy Nexus for me.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful;15212955*
> +1
> 
> When both phones seem fluid for you, next should always be screen, unless there's a fundamental difference in storage space.


ALWAYS. When I went to the AT&T store and seen the HD7S and the Focus side by side. The Focus blew the HD7S out of the water. I'm waiting for the next batch of Windows Phone's to hit the stores to see which I'd get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15218218*
> Speaking of storage space... I just installed a Sandisk 32GB microSDHC card in my Focus!


Nice. I have heard many stories about it being a hit or miss when coming down to compatible MicroSD cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;15218466*
> WP7 has perked my interest...
> But there's only one Verizon one out ATM (and it's old). Any good ones coming? Otherwise it's probably going to be the Galaxy Nexus for me.


Possibly soon. It's definitely something new to try, and I think you'd like it. I went to Android for the time being, but I'll be back for sure. Especially with Mango.


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;15218466*
> WP7 has perked my interest...
> But there's only one Verizon one out ATM (and it's old). Any good ones coming? Otherwise it's probably going to be the Galaxy Nexus for me.


Nothing has been confirmed for new Mango handsets other then the HTC Titan & Radar (T-Mobile) and the Samsung Focus S (ATT) but with new FCC leaks and rumored names appearing in Game Device data (Nokia/LG), I would only assume that there are going to be new phones soon, as Verizon and Sprint only have 1 each, they would be the next to hopefully get a handset. My guess is closer to Nov as it's the anniversary month for the US launch, whereas launched in Europe Oct 11th.


----------



## Shane1244

Is the HTC Titan work on the same network that the LG Optimus Quantum works on?

(Bell in Canada)


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Yeah, but put them both side to side and you'll see which has a nicer screen.
Windows Phone Mango is already fast enough. I don't see how an extra 200Mhz will make such a big difference.

I would be looking at the screen every day, not the CPU specs.


rdp takes it out of the phones, so I will gladly have the extra 200 to make it better and faster


----------



## NrGx

Birdsong is a fantastic twitter client - highly recommend it to anyone with a WP7









I'm honestly in an internal struggle whether to stick with my trusty WP7 or move to an iPhone 4S. I wish this one had expandable storage so I could fit all of my music on it! But then I guess I did pay $A320 outright for it so I have no right to complain








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15251098*
> Is the HTC Titan work on the same network that the LG Optimus Quantum works on?
> 
> (Bell in Canada)


LG Optimus 7Q: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 and HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100
HTC Titan: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 and HSDPA 850 / 900 / 2100

Exactly the same (assuming both North America models). You should be fine


----------



## levontraut

well i got to play with a friends galaxy 2 s this weekend and i love it so much, THAT will be the next phone i get my self at the end of the month. and i got an HTC HD7


----------



## mbudden

IIRC, I read somewhere that the Titan and Radar will both be going to T-Mobile and the Focus S will be headed to AT&T.









I wanted the Titan


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15258403*
> IIRC, I read somewhere that the Titan and Radar will both be going to T-Mobile and the Focus S will be headed to AT&T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the Titan


Can't you buy it unlocked somewhere online? eBay usually has a good selection of unlocked phones.


----------



## mbudden

EDIT:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr_OcxSZlAk[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;15258409*
> Can't you buy it unlocked somewhere online? eBay usually has a good selection of unlocked phones.


Of course you can, but here. T-Mobile and AT&T run on different bands. So if you bought a Titan unlocked, all you'd be able to use on AT&T was EDGE (2G) which would be defeat the purpose of a smartphone lol







I believe you can purchase them from AUS, since there is a carrier there that uses AT&T bands, but it's usually 700$ not with shipping to get it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Birdsong is a fantastic twitter client - highly recommend it to anyone with a WP7









I'm honestly in an internal struggle whether to stick with my trusty WP7 or move to an iPhone 4S. I wish this one had expandable storage so I could fit all of my music on it! But then I guess I did pay $A320 outright for it so I have no right to complain









LG Optimus 7Q: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 and HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100
HTC Titan: GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 and HSDPA 850 / 900 / 2100

Exactly the same (assuming both North America models). You should be fine










For Sale: LG Quantum! Hhahah. 
Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

If there is anyone who hasn't tried the game "Penguin", it's extremely addictive! I just picked that up as well as Tentacles. Also, easyRing is a great ringtone app for $.99


----------



## Mistafishy

Wait, is the kin oneM considered a windows phone? It says so on the back anyways.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mistafishy*


Wait, is the kin oneM considered a windows phone? It says so on the back anyways.


No & if you're trying to troll.
I suggest go else where.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15262919*
> No & if you're trying to troll.
> I suggest go else where.


I doub't he's a troll.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15262513*
> If there is anyone who hasn't tried the game "Penguin", it's extremely addictive! I just picked that up as well as Tentacles. Also, easyRing is a great ringtone app for $.99


Penguin is a great free game








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15266291*
> I doub't he's a troll.


Then why would he ask such a stupid question? Kin has been dead for quite some time.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15266906*
> Penguin is a great free game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would he ask such a stupid question? Kin has been dead for quite some time.


Not everyone stays up to date with mobile phones...


----------



## bogey1337

HTC Titan Software review.
http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/htc-titan-software-review-video
I think the reviewer was unaware that fruit ninja is still locked @ 30 fps. Still a nice review though.


----------



## Skromp

I just bought the LGE900H and I was wondering if there is a way to put the second half of my republic of gamers software on it and use the LG for overclocking. It would be awesome though mostly a waste of time. I wanna do it really bad.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337;15290731*
> HTC Titan Software review.
> http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/htc-titan-software-review-video
> I think the reviewer was unaware that fruit ninja is still locked @ 30 fps. Still a nice review though.


I watched the hardware one too. Good reviews


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Developer Unlocked my Samsung Focus over the weekend. Deployed some great tools for editing the registry and such. Changed some power management values that positively affect my memory management. Added some custom colors to my themes as well.


----------



## E_man

Does anyone have a Dell Venue Pro? I recently sold my focus, just wasn't a fan. However, the Venue with it's recent firmware updates seems to have made the DVP a worthwhile device. Is that true? Most bugs gone? Don't care about compass. I might jump back in the Wp7 bandwagon, none of the new devices are a big enough step up from last gen stuff.


----------



## mbudden

TBH. Never liked the design for some reason.
The AT&T ones haven't gotten the update IIRC.


----------



## E_man

I've absolutely loved the design since day one, but I've heard of a lot of problems (that seem to be fixed?).

Also, I'd be buying unlocked w/ update.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Penguin is a great free game









Then why would he ask such a stupid question? Kin has been dead for quite some time.


They still make them. It's available on my Verizon for upgrade..obviously i wouldn't get one


----------



## mbudden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZtTgw8mp24[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A0_G06fuL8[/ame]

EDIT:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8tD-uM4KOc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvUuRwIR7Kg[/ame]


----------



## bogey1337

Damn Sexy! i want mine on black! I heard that the polycarbonate cases are of the same color inside and out. 0.0


----------



## NrGx

Bought an iPhone 4S today - just couldn't handle the lack of Skype anymore especially since my girlfriend is overseas at the moment. Reflecting back on my 4-5 months of using Windows Phone though, I'll happily say it was an absolute pleasure and if they ever bring out a 64GB handset and the marketplace starts really picking up, I'll be back


----------



## mbudden

Pity since Skype is in development, not to mention the new batch of Windows Phone devices now have front facing cameras.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Bought an iPhone 4S today - just couldn't handle the lack of Skype anymore especially since my girlfriend is overseas at the moment. Reflecting back on my 4-5 months of using Windows Phone though, I'll happily say it was an absolute pleasure and if they ever bring out a 64GB handset and the marketplace starts really picking up, I'll be back










_Queue in Terminator theme..._


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15505512*
> Pity since Skype is in development, not to mention the new batch of Windows Phone devices now have front facing cameras.


Skype has been "in development" for a few months now and the new devices are uninspiring to say the least. I still think the iPhone is the benchmark in smartphones - not to say there aren't very good competitors to it.

Still I hope for the remaining users of the Windows Phone that Skype gets expedited in its development


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Speaking of storage space... I just installed a Sandisk 32GB microSDHC card in my Focus!










Hey, just wanted to know if your phone is still working fine?
Does the system show 40 GB of space or 38-39 GB? I know windows itself stores space for files etc.
I want to buy a card but I'm scared of it not working or slowing down the performance of my focus.
I'm not willing to dish out 80 bucks for a 8GB card thats certified cuz I want more than 8GB & not so damn expensive.

Thanks


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llChaosll*


Hey, just wanted to know if your phone is still working fine?
Does the system show 40 GB of space or 38-39 GB? I know windows itself stores space for files etc.
I want to buy a card but I'm scared of it not working or slowing down the performance of my focus.
I'm not willing to dish out 80 bucks for a 8GB card thats certified cuz I want more than 8GB & not so damn expensive.

Thanks


Bro, hit up XDA and you'll find that there is a thread of which cards work and which do not. It seems to be a hit or miss. If you're dishing out 80$ for 8GB. That's nuts.

But I think you'll get like 28GB from a 32GB card. I don't remember the amount you loose.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Bro, hit up XDA and you'll find that there is a thread of which cards work and which do not. It seems to be a hit or miss. If you're dishing out 80$ for 8GB. That's nuts.

But I think you'll get like 28GB from a 32GB card. I don't remember the amount you loose.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



Wow, thanks for the heads up. A new site for me to browse when I'm bored.








+rep


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llChaosll*


Wow, thanks for the heads up. A new site for me to browse when I'm bored.








+rep


XDA? It's the only forum I have been on for so long.
Vast amount of information about Windows Phone/Android/Windows Mobile development.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llChaosll*


Hey, just wanted to know if your phone is still working fine?
Does the system show 40 GB of space or 38-39 GB? I know windows itself stores space for files etc.
I want to buy a card but I'm scared of it not working or slowing down the performance of my focus.
I'm not willing to dish out 80 bucks for a 8GB card thats certified cuz I want more than 8GB & not so damn expensive.

Thanks


hmmm.. ive had a 32gb memory card in since January and its been working fine, no slow downs or anything. i believe the card i have is a class 4 (dont have my phone with me at the moment) but its a san disk. Got about 34~35gb of music on it







but picking it up for about $30-$40 (bulkpackaged) off amazon

Edit:
Just checked its a san disk class 2 32gb bulk packaged, total space comes up as 36.90gb


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llChaosll*


Hey, just wanted to know if your phone is still working fine?
Does the system show 40 GB of space or 38-39 GB? I know windows itself stores space for files etc.
I want to buy a card but I'm scared of it not working or slowing down the performance of my focus.
I'm not willing to dish out 80 bucks for a 8GB card thats certified cuz I want more than 8GB & not so damn expensive.

Thanks


Phone is working just fine. The 32GB card I installed was a Class4. Total storage reads as 36.90GB. I've got over 3,200 mp3's on here and still have over 8GB available.

It seems to be hit or miss with the microsdhc cards, but then I've also heard that Mango helped with some of the problems. If you do install one, you'll want to get a registry editor to change the sdcard's power management values.

Good luck!


----------



## IM0001

Been rocking an HTC Arrive from Sprint since June. Got it release day and it has been solid since. Only issue is the speaker likes to blow itself out. Guess the volume boost too high for the same speaker thats shared with the HTC EVO 4G and such. :/ Oh well easy fix.

Seeing some of you talking about DevUnlocked/RegEditor stuff. Are you also Interlop or whatever unlocked to use it? Being I cannot go to 7004 on my phone I can only use the Dev/Chevron Official unlock and have no idea what else I want to install except something to tweak a few reg settings.


----------



## KG363

I made this switch from iOS to WP7 today when I upgraded to the Samsung Focus S. I'm so happy with my decision.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;15598381*
> I made this switch from iOS to WP7 today when I upgraded to the Samsung Focus S. I'm so happy with my decision.


Details!!!









How're you liking it?
Give your opinion about the Focus S.
I'm up in the air about getting a Samsung WP7 device, or waiting for the Nokia ones to hit the US shores.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15598448*
> Details!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How're you liking it?
> Give your opinion about the Focus S.*
> I'm up in the air about getting a Samsung WP7 device, or waiting for the Nokia ones to hit the US shores.


This, I've got the original Focus Rev1.3 from launch day. I'm really interested in the Focus S and I've got an upgrade available.


----------



## KG363

It's above and beyond the iPhone 4. It's light (but still feels strong), it has a big screen, and has the most beautiful screen. I love the UI and I'm happy to have a Zune again. The camera is also terrific. It does everything I'd want it to and more.

As for Focus S vs Titan vs Nokia, I say don't bother waiting. 4.3" is more than enough and I don't see what all the nokia hoopla is all about.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15598520*
> This, I've got the original Focus Rev1.3 from launch day. I'm really interested in the Focus S and I've got an upgrade available.


I had the Focus Rev.1.3 as well.
But for some reason, it just couldn't keep me hanging on.
I think it was the battery life, it just couldn't last me all day. Had to charge multiple times a day to get through the work day, probably due to the fact it would NEVER switch down to EDGE. (I have spotty 3G coverage)

Went to Android for a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;15598682*
> It's above and beyond the iPhone 4. It's light (but still feels strong), it has a big screen, and has the most beautiful screen. I love the UI and I'm happy to have a Zune again. The camera is also terrific. It does everything I'd want it to and more.
> 
> As for Focus S vs Titan vs Nokia, I say don't bother waiting. 4.3" is more than enough and I don't see what all the nokia hoopla is all about.


Super AMOLED Plus.
When I went to the AT&T store and had saw the Super AMOLED on the Focus, I fell in love. Same thing when I owned my Samsung Captivate. Beautiful screens.

I'm not too interested in the Titan as the screen is HUGE, and the resolution makes everything pixelated. But if you don't know what all the Nokia hoopla is all about, then I assume you have never owned a product from Nokia, especially their high end devices.

You think the iPhone is of good quality. Get some of Nokia's old high end phones in your hand. Like the Nokia Luna, Nokia N95, N95-1 or the Nokia 8800 Carbon Arte. They're absolutely flawless, not to mention the AMAZING Carl Ziess lens.


----------



## KG363

My parents had Nokias in the 90's and early 2000's. That's my only experience


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;15598826*
> My parents had Nokias in the 90's and early 2000's. That's my only experience


Yeah, you're probably used to the old cheap Nokia's of the past.
I'm talking about the devices from 2005, 2006 etc.
AMAZING devices.

You think that the iPhone has an amazing camera now? Well Nokia had phones that were able to shoot and capture DVD quality movies with a phone. (This is before Blu-ray.)


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15598799*
> Super AMOLED Plus.
> When I went to the AT&T store and had saw the Super AMOLED on the Focus, I fell in love. Same thing when I owned my Samsung Captivate. Beautiful screens.


That's the reason why i got the Focus also. The screen was incredible.
I converted & transfered .264 rips with top notch quality to the phone & the videos display beautiful. I can't wait to get my 32GB card in, if everything works fine, I will be converting alot of movies for my daily commute to work. My commute is a hour & half. lol


----------



## mbudden

I'm more of a podcast guy


----------



## mbudden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grEG41BsKAc&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## DNytAftr

mmm <3 the focus s







yeah the amoled screens are amazing, black friday needs to be coming sooner







(my upgrade day, since last year it was 2 for 1).

My GF wanted the HTC titain.. anyone know when it might be dropping? I was hopping to pick that up as well for black friday


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


mmm <3 the focus s







yeah the amoled screens are amazing, black friday needs to be coming sooner







(my upgrade day, since last year it was 2 for 1).

My GF wanted the HTC titain.. anyone know when it might be dropping? I was hopping to pick that up as well for black friday










I don't recall reading anything about the HTC Titan landing on AT&T.
I think it's actually headed to T-Mobile. Kind of like how the HD7 went to T-Mobile.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15622838*
> I don't recall reading anything about the HTC Titan landing on AT&T.
> I think it's actually headed to T-Mobile. Kind of like how the HD7 went to T-Mobile.


ah whoops, might have had my facts wrong then, read this


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;15625592*
> ah whoops, might have had my facts wrong then, read this on cnet awhile ago and thought it was going to be coming to att >_<


Ah. Well, I believe that AT&T announced its WP7 lineup. I believe that they're going to release the HTC Radar. Though I can't remember.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## KG363

The Titan is coming to AT&T "soon"

They have officially announced it a few times and Microsoft announced it Sunday night in NYC.


----------



## InspectrButters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> mmm <3 the focus s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the amoled screens are amazing, black friday needs to be coming sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my upgrade day, since last year it was 2 for 1).
> My GF wanted the HTC titain.. anyone know when it might be dropping? I was hopping to pick that up as well for black friday


AT&T have announced the HTC Titan will be released November 20.

I guess I now know what will be replacing my Surround that just died.


----------



## battlenut

Well I am in Japan, so I ended up getting one with au by kddi. I have a Toshiba windows phone mango version. I like it. At first I thought it was going to be just a pain but it has already proven its with with the find my phone software. It will let you know where your phone is at. I thought it was cool at least.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Got my HTC mozart a coupple of days ago, and it has to be the best phone I have ever used! Love WP7!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InspectrButters*
> 
> AT&T have announced the HTC Titan will be released November 20.
> 
> I guess I now know what will be replacing my Surround that just died.


ah nice thanks!







she will be happy to hear this,







hope Theres some sort of ATT deal for black friday on windows phone.. the 2 for 1 was pretty nice last year


----------



## Shogon

When my upgrade comes with AT&T, I will more then likely get the Focus S!


----------



## bogey1337

Anyone gotten their hands on a Titan or Focus S? Im curious to see how these phones look and perform.







Also, whats your opinion on the lumia? Is not having an ffc really a deal breaker?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Anyone gotten their hands on a Titan or Focus S? Im curious to see how these phones look and perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, whats your opinion on the lumia? *Is not having an ffc really a deal breaker?*


That's the question you have to ask yourself.
I don't do much Face to Face conversations, so it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.
Though it would be a nice feature to have if I did.

Haven't played with the phones yet, my upgrade isn't for a little while.


----------



## KG363

FFC's are pretty much useless to me, so it's not a dealbreaker. I still got the Focus S anyway because I was in dire need of a new phone. I went from the iPhone 3G and it was an awesome upgrade. The phone is really snappy and the screen is brilliant. The camera's not too shabby, either.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> FFC's are pretty much useless to me, so it's not a dealbreaker. I still got the Focus S anyway because I was in dire need of a new phone. I went from the iPhone 3G and it was an awesome upgrade. The phone is really snappy and the screen is brilliant. The camera's not too shabby, either.


Are you experiencing the audio bug? When typing, the audio is out of sync?
I remember seeing a video on WinRumors about that issue.


----------



## KG363

I saw that video as well but I haven't experienced anything of the sort


----------



## NrGx

Does anyone know the best way to back up all my SMS on my phone?


----------



## mbudden

Engadget posted their review on the Focus S. About to give it a read now.
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/17/samsung-focus-s-review/#continued


----------



## mbudden

Sorry for the double post, but I think that some of you might like this.
http://www.wpcentral.com/atts-holiday-deals-wp7-phones-penny
Quote:


> AT&T has announced its holiday deals on mobile devices, starting on Black Friday (Nov. 25) and running through Cyber Monday (Nov. 28). On Saturday, November 26, customers can pick up any Windows Phone handset for just a penny. Options include the Samsung Focus, Focus Flash, Focus S and the HTC HD7S.


Hit the link for more details and other links related to the offer.
I know someone mentioned about picking up phones for Black Friday.
This might not be as good of a two for one deal, but it sure sounds good to me.


----------



## axipher

Update 7740 is out







Finally my Exchange bug is fixed, fingers crossed for Tethering on my device too.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I think that some of you might like this.
> http://www.wpcentral.com/atts-holiday-deals-wp7-phones-penny
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AT&T has announced its holiday deals on mobile devices, starting on Black Friday (Nov. 25) and running through Cyber Monday (Nov. 28). On Saturday, November 26, customers can pick up any Windows Phone handset for just a penny. Options include the Samsung Focus, Focus Flash, Focus S and the HTC HD7S.
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the link for more details and other links related to the offer.
> I know someone mentioned about picking up phones for Black Friday.
> This might not be as good of a two for one deal, but it sure sounds good to me.
Click to expand...

And I just spend $200 on the Focus S...

Oh well


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> And I just spend $200 on the Focus S...
> Oh well


Was it worth that 200$ to you? If so, then no need to worry.
I'll probably end up paying full aftermarket price as well. (I tend to buy phones second hand vs getting them from the carrier.)


----------



## mbudden

Sorry again for the double post.
But here is another thing interesting.
Quote:


> Back at the beginning of November, we mentioned how Microsoft was starting a cool new program for those who bought new Windows Phones. Basically, if you bought a Windows Phone between November 2nd and December 31st you qualify for a $25 prepaid app card for the Marketplace.


http://www.wpcentral.com/reminder-prepaid-app-card-program-now-live

So that means you KG363 & to whomever buys a new Windows Phone soon.









EDIT: Oh and KG363 this might interest you.
http://www.wpcentral.com/att-matching-match-their-upcoming-penny-deal
Quote:


> According to one reader, AT&T is honoring the sale price for those who have purchased Windows Phones covered in the Penny Sale (Samsung Focus, Focus S, Focus Flash and HTC HD7S) as long as the phone was purchased within the thirty day return window (which should cover all the new phones).


----------



## bogey1337

So hows the focus S?







Also, does it have an omnia counterpart?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> So hows the focus S?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does it have an omnia counterpart?


KG363 posted his thoughts just a page or two ago.


----------



## KG363

It is worth it. And thanks a lot for the info, +2 rep


----------



## mbudden

For you guys wanting the HTC Titan
Go to that link to get the other links.
http://www.wpcentral.com/htc-titan-listed-attcom
Quote:


> We're expecting the HTC Titan to hit the shelves over at AT&T tomorrow but to wet your whistle, it's now being listed over at AT&T.com with the other Windows Phones.
> 
> As we know, the Titan sports the 4.7" WVGA screen, is .39" thin, comes with an 8mp rear camera, front facing VGA camera and 16GB of storage. Pricing for the Titan is at $199.99 with the two year discounts and $549.99 off contract.
> 
> If you can wait a week, it is our understanding the Titan will be a part of the upcoming Penny Sale from AT&T. For those who can't be patient (not sure if I can), you can find the listing here at AT&T's wireless site.


----------



## axipher

How is everyone's experience with MicroSD cards as expansion?

Pre-Dev-Mango, I couldn't use any card larger than 4 GB without random crash and formats. After official Mango came out I am running a SanDisk Class 4 16 GB no problem. I tried using a Kodak Class 4 16 GB and it would give me random crash and formats within the first day.


----------



## Shane1244

Been thinking of buying a HD7 to switch out with my LG Quantum. Still love my phone, I just get bored.


----------



## DNytAftr

Nice







going to be picking up a: Focus s for myself, and HTC titan for the GF on saturday









although since my GF is on the fence about the HTC titain or focus flash .. since the titan might be a little big for her .. im going to bother my parents at home on thursday and see if i can use one their upgrades to get the titan and flash


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How is everyone's experience with MicroSD cards as expansion?
> Pre-Dev-Mango, I couldn't use any card larger than 4 GB without random crash and formats. After official Mango came out I am running a SanDisk Class 4 16 GB no problem. I tried using a Kodak Class 4 16 GB and it would give me random crash and formats within the first day.


To be honest, 8GB is plenty for me. But I have heard that the Focus is rather picky about the memory cards that it takes. But then again, it has been said with the release of Mango. The amount of SD cards that worked improved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to be picking up a: Focus s for myself, and HTC titan for the GF on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although since my GF is on the fence about the HTC titain or focus flash .. since the titan might be a little big for her .. im going to bother my parents at home on thursday and see if i can use one their upgrades to get the titan and flash


I'm on the fence of buying the Samsung Focus S and the Samsung Galaxy S II.
I have spent quite a bit of money in Android apps and I would hate to abandon the platform.
But time will tell on what I end up deciding.


----------



## KG363

I went with WP7 over Android and I'm very, very happy with my decision.


----------



## reflex99

i wish i had WP7

way to entrenched in Android though. probably have like $50 worth of apps that i would rather not rebuy.

Android is fun though. Modding and customization are great.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> I went with WP7 over Android and I'm very, very happy with my decision.


I went from the Captivate to the Focus and I liked WP7 a lot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> i wish i had WP7
> way to entrenched in Android though. probably have like $50 worth of apps that i would rather not rebuy.
> Android is fun though. Modding and customization are great.


I haven't put too much money into apps, but still have some money in Android.
I also have put money into WP7, but same thing. Not too much.


----------



## axipher

Razr > BB Pearl 8120 > iPhone 3GS > Galaxy > Focus

I'll never go back to any of those first 4 options.

I've had the same SIM card though for all of those, those little things don't die.


----------



## KG363

I think you meant "<"


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> I think you meant "<"


No, he was showing his progression through phones. Or at least I think so.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> No, he was showing his progression through phones. Or at least I think so.


Yep, guess that was a little confusing, you get me though, +REP lol


----------



## YannieBoy

Damn, I haven't logged in a while been on vacation and come back to a New OC website....pretty spiffy. GF ordered the Titan yesterday during the 1 cent deal should be on it's way middle of the week. She's pretty excited as she's been looking for an iPhone replacement for the longest. I'll still be trucking along on my HD7S, I'd get a Titan myself but not eligible for an upgrade so I'll just wait till the Lumia 800 hits stateside or maybe by then a newer version comes out.


----------



## DNytAftr

Soo..... i just picked up a samsung focus and a htc titian for my GF early this afternoon, called in since on the upgrade screen it wouldnt let me get the phones but their phone support did an overide







Before i put in the order i double checked with him that it was the focus s and the titain .. only one issue, just got the email for my order and notice it was the i917 model >____> so he ordered me a regular focus and not the focus s, even after he told me it was the focus s ... *sigh* i already have a focus T_______________T


----------



## mbudden

Idiots. Call CS and complain and complain. They'll fix it for you.


----------



## DNytAftr

Just got off the phone with CS, they admited to their mistake. so they told me i can return it to any att store and they will do the exchange and out a BIG note in my account


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Just got off the phone with CS, they admited to their mistake. so they told me i can return it to any att store and they will do the exchange and out a BIG note in my account


Really glad to hear that they took care of you mate. So many people complain about AT&T CS but I have never had an issue with them and they always go out of their way to make me feel like an amazing customer.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Really glad to hear that they took care of you mate. So many people complain about AT&T CS but I have never had an issue with them and they always go out of their way to make me feel like an amazing customer.


yeah, ive been with att wireless for the last.. wow 10 years or so i? i think i was in middle school >_> but in September they screwed up my uverse install so i had to wait 2 extra days to get it running, but gave me 25% off my bill for my hassle







much better service then ive had with comcast or other providers


----------



## DNytAftr

*sigh* so i went in today to ATT to exchange it, and the people at the store (after 30 min) wanted to charge me $199 for the exchange, saying ATT charged me 1cent because it was a mix up and they had no recollection of a 1 cent sale on any NEW att phone even with black friday just passing. With out proof they cant do any sort of exchange or price match that i would have to contact ATT CS sales. I took my GF's phone out and showed them the ATT press release of the black friday deals on ATT's website.. He looked at it , talked to his managed and bluntly said they cant exchange it ... WTH ..

*sigh* i just spent an hour there and my GF is now mad that she was pretty late to her margarita night thing with her other girlfriends .. oh well gonna call up their CS and ask them to overnight the phone after the exchange arrives, but honestly i dont think it was att reallly .. they (99% of it the manager) seemed to be acting like their head was on a chopping block or something


----------



## axipher

So my phone updated to 7740.16 when it was first released for my Focus, last night, it asked me to update again, and re-installed 7740.16 :S


----------



## levontraut

i had an update as wel a few days ago but, if you read the update it was more for the email service's and one other thing which i forgot what it was. not a os update


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> i had an update as wel a few days ago but, if you read the update it was more for the email service's and one other thing which i forgot what it was. not a os update


Yep, well the first time it updated, it fixed the e-mail bug, which I use a lot for work. But it got my to do the same update again, that's the weird thing. I'm thinking either it was a specific fix for the Focus, or for my Carrier (Rogers).

Also, I don't think I have tethering, where is that option supposed to be?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> *sigh* so i went in today to ATT to exchange it, and the people at the store (after 30 min) wanted to charge me $199 for the exchange, saying ATT charged me 1cent because it was a mix up and they had no recollection of a 1 cent sale on any NEW att phone even with black friday just passing. With out proof they cant do any sort of exchange or price match that i would have to contact ATT CS sales. I took my GF's phone out and showed them the ATT press release of the black friday deals on ATT's website.. He looked at it , talked to his managed and bluntly said they cant exchange it ... WTH ..
> *sigh* i just spent an hour there and my GF is now mad that she was pretty late to her margarita night thing with her other girlfriends .. oh well gonna call up their CS and ask them to overnight the phone after the exchange arrives, but honestly i dont think it was att reallly .. they (99% of it the manager) seemed to be acting like their head was on a chopping block or something


It can be ridiculous how little employees know. Less often, however, the converse can be true.


----------



## InspectrButters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Also, I don't think I have tethering, where is that option supposed to be?


I believe tethering is enabled by turning internet sharing on in settings.


----------



## axipher

No option that I can find


----------



## DNytAftr

So after spending 30 min at my local ATT store (near my campus) they took the time to look at the note on my account for the exchange and got my Focus S with out any issues.









I must say i LOVE the phone, gorgious screen and the look and feel of it is nice. Overall i would say its much snappier then my focus, camera got some good options in the menu compared to my GF's HTC surriound (cant really say compared to the HTC titain yet since its on backorder). But so far the only downside i tried is the front facing camera is just kinda meh (although its like that with alot of phones).


----------



## mbudden

Make sure when you go to an AT&T store. Make sure you go to an actual AT&T owned store and not an authorized dealer. Authorized dealers are the ones that won't help you a slight bit when it comes to exchanges etc etc. The actual AT&T stores will.

Glad to hear you got the exchange though mate.
FF cameras have always been meh. lol


----------



## DNytAftr

for sure, both stores i went to were actual att stores, been going to them for years







got my first phone at the one that denied me the exchange back.. 9-10 years ago i think? long time


----------



## bucdan

How is the HTC Titan? I'm considering to get it.


----------



## mbudden

While I love HTC products, the Samsung Windows Phone's have them beat. You can't beat the Super AMOLED Plus screen that the Samsung's have.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> While I love HTC products, the Samsung Windows Phone's have them beat. You can't beat the Super AMOLED Plus screen that the Samsung's have.


+1 I love my Samsung Focus, I convinced my mom to upgrade from Blackberry to Windows Phone 7 and she got the HTC HD7 and I still prefer my Focus, but both are still amazing phones.


----------



## DNytAftr

Overall i would say the HTC titan and the samsung focus s is very similar overall







while the htc does fell very solid and well built (and iMO better app exclusive) the screen is not gorilla glass and is more scratch prone (i believe its htcs own "shatter proof" glass) then its Samsung counterpart, at least from what i noticed with the htc surround and from what ive read online.

Overall i liked the feel of the HTC titain feel better then the focus s but Samsung amoled + along with gorilla glass was the deciding factor and decided to go with the focus s (where my gf rather go with the titan for its chassis

(sry if this is hard to read, just woke up from a nap)


----------



## bucdan

So I just got the HTC Titan yesterday after going to one AT&T store just to figure out that they had none AND then go to another store to hear that they were also out until... the stock guy from the back said that there was one left! So I am enjoying it! It is growing on me nicely. So far all of the integration stuff is helping out nicely with FB, and Live Mail. I just hated that I couldn't add contacts regularly but had to add to my email account and add one by one and then had to filter out FB people, as I don't have all of their numbers.

Why did I choose the HTC Titan over the Samsung Focus S? The TItan's build quality seemed a lot more beefier and rock solid as compared to the SFS where it felt like a weak plastic. The extra thinness of the SFS also made me worry because it felt like I would've broken it easily. I know I gave up AMOLED+ and Gorilla Glass, but so far, the SLCD and HTC screen looks perfectly fine and acts well. The 199 ppi isn't much of an issue to me, not unless the screen is like 3 inches from your face where you'd see the jaggies. The extra screen space does help a bit, the phone is pretty darn big, but HTC made use of the bezel nicely.

The camera on this is really good when compared to my old Touch Pro 2. The front facing camera is a little weak, but it's good. Also, the app selection is ok... then again, I don't like being on my phone very often.

If anyone is thinking of picking the HTC TItan up instead of the Samsung Focus S, You will not lose either way, but maybe consider your hand size! The HTC Titan fits in my Levi's 501 34/32 jean's pocket nicely. Of course my brother criticized me because I didn't go AMOLED+ with the SFS, but that's ok. I am happy.

If anyone would like any extra short reviews or info on the HTC Titan, I would be happy to do the tests and answer the questions that may concern you. Though I'd recommend posting here and PMing me as I don't always go to the Mobile Sub forum.


----------



## mbudden

I love the integration of Windows Phone. It works quite well.
Glad to see you're liking the Titan.


----------



## DNytAftr

Congrats on the titain







i really do like the body of the phone over the samsung (i think it was a unibody metal?) and its def worth the few extra mm over the focus s. my gf justs puts a screen protector on her phone (think this year shes going with zagg) and everything works out fine







Hope you enjoy it


----------



## svtfmook

i switched from android to wp7 this week. so far loving it. few little hiccups and things i wish i had on wp7 that i had on android. but, all in all, solid phone (Focus S). one thing i don't like is a lot of the 3rd party apps are crap, not just crap, but expensive crap.


----------



## bucdan

One problem I have been having is that, when I'm done Tango video chatting, i try to listen to music and the audio isn't putting out even at 30/30 volume. I remedied it by calling voicemall, then the sound would work again... odd? bug? Either way, I'm still happy haha.


----------



## bogey1337

Yeah. It could be a bug on tango. Hopefully they could fix it. Doesn't look that hard to resolve.







Still waiting for titan to be available in my country. I got big hands and the titan may be just right for my hands. Btw whats the clock speed again on the processor for it?


----------



## DNytAftr

1.5ghz i believe focus s 1.4

Edit: yup titain 1.5ghz with 512mb ram and 16gb storage (about ~12gb free after os)


----------



## bucdan

Another thing I do notice is some ghosting, but only an issue where you zoom into text a lot. I do see it in the market place where it ghosts. Also, some say the screen isn't as responsive, for me... it's fine.


----------



## KG363

I received the email from microsoft confirming the free $25 pre-paid app card!


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363*
> 
> I received the email from microsoft confirming the free $25 pre-paid app card!


Yeah, I just got done doing the application for it. Do you get an email to confirm?


----------



## DNytAftr

Hmm where you apply for it?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmm where you apply for it?


I think it's a AT&T deal only, not sure... but if your phone box came with a little piece of paper that said you can get a $25 gift card, then you were good to go with the website. My paper was gel glued to the outside of my phone's box.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Yeah, I just got done doing the application for it. Do you get an email to confirm?


Yes you do. I applied about two weeks ago


----------



## mbudden

If you don't have the paper. Check WPCentral or a few posts back. I think I posted about it...


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Another thing I do notice is some ghosting, but only an issue where you zoom into text a lot. I do see it in the market place where it ghosts. Also, some say the screen isn't as responsive, for me... it's fine.


hmm.. my GF noticed this with her HTC surround but we always assumed it was with the screen protector or something. she didnt notice this with the titain as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmm where you apply for it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a AT&T deal only, not sure... but if your phone box came with a little piece of paper that said you can get a $25 gift card, then you were good to go with the website. My paper was gel glued to the outside of my phone's box.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> If you don't have the paper. Check WPCentral or a few posts back. I think I posted about it...


hmm didnt get one on the inside or outside the box







but i looked a few posts back for it, thanks


----------



## bucdan

I just got my email today about getting the card! woot!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmm didnt get one on the inside or outside the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i looked a few posts back for it, thanks


Glad to see you got it







Would hate to see you miss out.
Make sure you download BoardExpress, great Tapatalk alternative.
Not sure what others I downloaded and paid for. But I know it was an awesome Twitter application and Weather application.


----------



## returned4good

Anybody else running a custom rom from xda? If so, which do you prefer? I'm running the Nextgen+ v 1.8 rom right now and it's the best I've used so far. The Intrinsic rom is pretty decent as well.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good*
> 
> Anybody else running a custom rom from xda? If so, which do you prefer? I'm running the Nextgen+ v 1.8 rom right now and it's the best I've used so far. The Intrinsic rom is pretty decent as well.


For what phone? The Titan still doesn't have the unlocker out for it yet.

But guys! What Tango video chat do you guys use? There's an HTC version and the TangoMe version.
Does it matter? Is one with features or something? Or more optimized? Thanks!

Typed from my Titan on IE too!


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *returned4good*
> 
> Anybody else running a custom rom from xda? If so, which do you prefer? I'm running the Nextgen+ v 1.8 rom right now and it's the best I've used so far. The Intrinsic rom is pretty decent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> For what phone? The Titan still doesn't have the unlocker out for it yet.
> 
> But guys! What Tango video chat do you guys use? There's an HTC version and the TangoMe version.
> Does it matter? Is one with features or something? Or more optimized? Thanks!
> 
> Typed from my Titan on IE too!
Click to expand...

It'll come soon. There's too much love for the Titan not to expect one. In fact, there's a lot of roms for other phones that involve a lot of Titan features.


----------



## superhead91

I have a question for you WP7 users. Have any of you switched from an iPhone? If so, was there anything in iOS that you missed in WP7? I have an iPhone, and I'm due for an upgrade on AT&T. Right now I'm looking at the iPhone 4S, Samsung Galaxy S II, and HTC Titan. It seems like WP7 has most of the same apps or at least alternatives to apps I have on my iPhone, and Android has pretty much the same apps as my iPhone. Basically, I want to be able to sync up multiple mail accounts, browse forums, have turn-by-turn navigation, and be able to access dropbox. Those are main requirements. I've researched into them and it seems I can do them all with WP7, but I just want to get some input from WP7 users. Thanks.


----------



## axipher

I've used all of them and the only thing I miss from the iPhone is the integration with my car stereo through USB. Now I just need to plug in a headphone jack and change songs from my phone itself.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have a question for you WP7 users. Have any of you switched from an iPhone? If so, was there anything in iOS that you missed in WP7? I have an iPhone, and I'm due for an upgrade on AT&T. Right now I'm looking at the iPhone 4S, Samsung Galaxy S II, and HTC Titan. It seems like WP7 has most of the same apps or at least alternatives to apps I have on my iPhone, and Android has pretty much the same apps as my iPhone. Basically, I want to be able to sync up multiple mail accounts, browse forums, have turn-by-turn navigation, and be able to access dropbox. Those are main requirements. I've researched into them and it seems I can do them all with WP7, but I just want to get some input from WP7 users. Thanks.


I came from an iPhone 3G and there is absolutely nothing I miss. Except for Cube Runner.


----------



## bucdan

I miss the app selection from the iphone. Else all of the integration of wp7 takes my heart.
No tango video takers for my question?


----------



## mbudden

I believe they're the same thing. IIRC.


----------



## OJX

Sweet, I have the LG quantum. The screen is great, the physical keyboard is amazing, and the core software is fantastic.

However, the app selection, and even the market itself, is a mess. I hope developers jump over to this platform eventually, because there is lots of potential.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OJX*
> 
> Sweet, I have the LG quantum. The screen is great, the physical keyboard is amazing, and the core software is fantastic.
> 
> However, the app selection, and even the market itself, is a mess. I hope developers jump over to this platform eventually, because there is lots of potential.


Give it a couple weeks, after Mango updates, a ton of apps are missing because they haven't been updated for Mango, but they're slowly coming back.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have a question for you WP7 users. Have any of you switched from an iPhone? If so, was there anything in iOS that you missed in WP7? I have an iPhone, and I'm due for an upgrade on AT&T. Right now I'm looking at the iPhone 4S, Samsung Galaxy S II, and HTC Titan. It seems like WP7 has most of the same apps or at least alternatives to apps I have on my iPhone, and Android has pretty much the same apps as my iPhone. Basically, I want to be able to sync up multiple mail accounts, browse forums, have turn-by-turn navigation, and be able to access dropbox. Those are main requirements. I've researched into them and it seems I can do them all with WP7, but I just want to get some input from WP7 users. Thanks.


I used to own the iPhone 4G until I bought the Samsung Focus, before mango update the phone was good, kinda sluggish but after the update it feels like a brand new phone. I do miss some apps from the iPhone but its not enough to make me dislike WP7. If you go for the Samsung Focus S it will be faster then mine and also have a front facing camera just like the 4G.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I used to own the iPhone 4G until I bought the Samsung Focus, before mango update the phone was good, kinda sluggish but after the update it feels like a brand new phone. I do miss some apps from the iPhone but its not enough to make me dislike WP7. If you go for the Samsung Focus S it will be faster then mine and also have a front facing camera just like the 4G.


I went to the AT&T store during my lunch break and played with some phones. I really want to like WP7, but for some reason I just couldn't. It felt kinda... cluttered and confusing, which is weird since the UI is supposed to be clean and simple. Plus the marketplace kinda sucks IMO. The HTC Titan was nice, but I just felt it was too big. The Focus S was pretty nice too, but I just don't think WP7 is for me yet. The Galaxy S II was my favorite phone I played with. I just want something besides iOS, and I think for now I'm gonna go Android. Maybe by my next upgrade WP7 will be more to my liking.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I used to own the iPhone 4G until I bought the Samsung Focus, before mango update the phone was good, kinda sluggish but after the update it feels like a brand new phone. I do miss some apps from the iPhone but its not enough to make me dislike WP7. If you go for the Samsung Focus S it will be faster then mine and also have a front facing camera just like the 4G.


I'm happy with my focus, its plenty fast for me and I don't feel the need for a front facing camera. I'm just happy that the Mango update fixed MicroSD card support for me.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> I believe they're the same thing. IIRC.


Thanks, hey wanna video chat?







ha yeah right.


----------



## mbudden

After seeing a review like this, I would consider the Titan.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> After seeing a review like this, I would consider the Titan.


Then do it!!! Be like me.


----------



## mbudden

I know I have posted multiple reviews of the Samsung Focus S. But they have been popping up in my subscriptions box on YT.


----------



## bucdan

Quick Question:

Who has the HTC Titan and is having occasional issues of poor voice quality on the receiver's end on hearing your voice? I've been having it here and there.


----------



## bucdan

Gahhhhh!!! HTC has a rumor going around saying that a phone like the titan is coming out in early February that has lte. So basically a titan with lte and fixes for the issues that many titan owners(including me) have been having. This sucks!!! I just got this phone too! Makes me want to return it and stay with the tp2 till February. I feel like raging.


----------



## mbudden

I haven't been keeping up with the issues of these phones. I'm surprised to hear that you're having bad quality when on a phone call. HTC build quality is superb. Maybe their starting to slip


----------



## tictoc

Switched from my IPhone 3gs in August, and I am very happy with my HD7S. The service is much better than what I had with my IPhone.

Has anyone heard if internet sharing will be enabled by AT&T/HTC? The word on the web seems to be all over the place.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Switched from my IPhone 3gs in August, and I am very happy with my HD7S. The service is much better than what I had with my IPhone.
> Has anyone heard if internet sharing will be enabled by AT&T/HTC? The word on the web seems to be all over the place.


It seems to be on a case to case basis. Check XDA or WPCentral and see if anything has been mentioned.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> It seems to be on a case to case basis. Check XDA or WPCentral and see if anything has been mentioned.


I've been reading WPCentral for the issues of the Titan. I've had a few, though it doesn't bother me much. It would be nice to have them fixed, but eh...


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Switched from my IPhone 3gs in August, and I am very happy with my HD7S. The service is much better than what I had with my IPhone.
> Has anyone heard if internet sharing will be enabled by AT&T/HTC? The word on the web seems to be all over the place.


Can't quote on ATT, but I have a HD7 on T-Mobile, and I have the "Internet Sharing" Option, my girlfriend has a HD7S, and does not have it on her phone, and also my friend with a Samsung Focus neither has the option. Only people I've seen have this option so far are T-Mobile, I'm thinking it's probably Carrier related to some degree.

I also know on XDA they have a TUT on how to unlock Internet Sharing if you want to go through it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238519&highlight=internet+sharing


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm, so far my GF has not had any issues with the HTC titain in terms of call quality and what not, but on my Samsung focus s and on her HTC titain, the internet sharing option is showing up on our settings (but dont want to try it since i got the unlimited data plan on AT&T







)


----------



## coachmark2

Windows Phone 7 is the most positively reviewed phone OS on the market, hands down.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Can't quote on ATT, but I have a HD7 on T-Mobile, and I have the "Internet Sharing" Option, my girlfriend has a HD7S, and does not have it on her phone, and also my friend with a Samsung Focus neither has the option. Only people I've seen have this option so far are T-Mobile, I'm thinking it's probably Carrier related to some degree.
> I also know on XDA they have a TUT on how to unlock Internet Sharing if you want to go through it.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238519&highlight=internet+sharing


Thanks for the info.

I Emailed HTC, and they said that there were no plans to allow tethering on devices that were not released with Mango. That is obviously not true, since the HD7 has tethering. If it is up to AT&T to allow tethering, I will probably have to get a different phone, since AT&T tries to avoid anything that may stress their underpowered network. May look into the Nokia if it comes to AT&T.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I Emailed HTC, and they said that there were no plans to allow tethering on devices that were not released with Mango. That is obviously not true, since the HD7 has tethering. If it is up to AT&T to allow tethering, I will probably have to get a different phone, since AT&T tries to avoid anything that may stress their underpowered network. May look into the Nokia if it comes to AT&T.


Yeah that's pretty much my plan, saving my upgrade for a T-Mobile Nokia phone or either wait until they release the new phones in 2012 most likely waiting for 'Apollo' unless I can get that Lumnia 800/900









And no problem at all everyone should have Tethering/Internet Sharing, I have no clue why AT&T doesn't allow it, and if they do they charge you for it, I hope the TUT works for you man.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmmm, so far my GF has not had any issues with the HTC titain in terms of call quality and what not, but on my Samsung focus s and on her HTC titain, the internet sharing option is showing up on our settings (but dont want to try it since i got the unlimited data plan on AT&T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It's all over WPCentral, I've been having problems. Supposidly HTC is aware and are trying to do a software fix. How about a voluntary recall and replace with the HTC Radiant that is coming out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Windows Phone 7 is the most positively reviewed phone OS on the market, hands down.


Let's hope it gains more market. I'm looking forward to more apps.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> It's all over WPCentral, I've been having problems. Supposidly HTC is aware and are trying to do a software fix. How about a voluntary recall and replace with the HTC Radiant that is coming out?
> 
> Let's hope it gains more market. I'm looking forward to more apps.


:O thats no good, hopefully they have a solution, ill be letting her know of the issue







she hasn't complained at all to me so im assuming for her that all things are going well thus far.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> :O thats no good, hopefully they have a solution, ill be letting her know of the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she hasn't complained at all to me so im assuming for her that all things are going well thus far.


Well the issue lies with the other person trying to hear her, not her hearing them. It's when people are talking to her and feel that she sounds like she has her hand over the mic on the bottom (causing a "talking inside of a box" effect"). So far I've had a few people say that my voice sounded muffled and low over the phone.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Let's hope it gains more market. I'm looking forward to more apps.


I'm looking forward for more apps. But not at these 2.99$-4.99$ prices.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> :O thats no good, hopefully they have a solution, ill be letting her know of the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she hasn't complained at all to me so im assuming for her that all things are going well thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the issue lies with the other person trying to hear her, not her hearing them. It's when people are talking to her and feel that she sounds like she has her hand over the mic on the bottom (causing a "talking inside of a box" effect"). So far I've had a few people say that my voice sounded muffled and low over the phone.
Click to expand...

:O if thats the case, then thats prob wy she has not said anything







^^ good to know


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> I'm looking forward for more apps. But not at these 2.99$-4.99$ prices.


Agreed!!!! That was always the downer for the WP7 app store; apps get expensive and don't deliver much unlike their ios and android counterparts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> :O if thats the case, then thats prob wy she has not said anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ good to know


Haha...better not let her read this.


----------



## bucdan

NEWS guys, Windows Phone will be getting a new update. 8707 is the one that is currently released. Read up on it guys!

Apparently since us AT&T folks got ripped and didn't get 7740 update (still on 7720), the 7740 update should be included with the 8707


----------



## axipher

I got the 7740 twice from Rogers on my Focus lol, still nothing new for me yet


----------



## mbudden

Wanting a Focus S. But the aftermarket price for them are kind of high.








Might be headed back to Android because the prices are so low.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Wanting a Focus S. But the aftermarket price for them are kind of high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be headed back to Android because the prices are so low.


Boo!!!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Boo!!!


I mean, on XDA. You find WP7 devices ranging in the 200-300$ mark. From Focus, HD7S, etc and on up to the new devices. But you can find an HTC Inspire 4G for 160$. But then again, I think that's due to the flood of Android devices on the market.


----------



## bucdan

Pretty much, WP7 is still a ghost. But not anymore in 2012!!!


----------



## allan871

I just bought a Focus Flash and I am getting to like its design now. Nowadays smart phones are huge like a brick and I am the kind of person who really appreciates the easiness of handling and portability so I prefer slim ones (at least no larger than Iphone..thats my maximum). Focus Flash falls in perfectly.

wp7 mango is a great os even though its market has not fully developed into its potential yet but I really look forward to wp 8


----------



## mbudden

Glad to hear you like it. It's a great platform. I will be hoping back to WP7 if I can find a phone for the right price.


----------



## Dtrain

Just forced 8170 on my phone, I never had any of the specific issues, but I believe this is the update that fixes everything bad that has been happening as of lately.

http://mobilitydigest.com/windows-phone-8170-manual-update/


----------



## bucdan

If the rumors are true for a next week launch, I'll probably just wait then. Not an eager guy.


----------



## levontraut

i just bought the samsung galaxy s||. ver very diffrent from the htc hd7 i have. and trying to work it all out is giving me a head ache.

does any one know of a play tastation emulator?? i have looked and can not find anyhitng.

also is there a rom to flash my samsung to wp7??


----------



## SandShark

Thoughts on T-Mobile's HTC Radar (Win 7.5)?

I can finally upgrade my old Samsung Blackjack, but my budget is < $150. Sale is through Sunday 1/8/12.

Choses are:

Mytouch Q 4G - $29.99
HTC Wildfire S 3G - $49.99
LG Doubleplay 4G - $49.99
Samsung galaxy S 4G - $99.99
HTC Radar 4G - $99.99

Main uses are web, gmail, twitter. Noneed for IM, Facebook or other social networks.

Thanks for any advise or tips.


----------



## mbudden

Difficult choice since you're able to pick up the Samsung SGSII.
I personally don't like the looks of the HTC Radar but meh.
I say go to a T-Mobile store and play with both and see what you think.


----------



## mbudden

HTC Titan 2 and the Nokia Lumia 900 announced with AT&T!


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> HTC Titan 2 and the Nokia Lumia 900 announced with AT&T!


Yeah, I'm out of date... oh well lol.


----------



## mbudden

I'm so stuck now. Between the Titan II and the Lumia 900.
The Lumia is sexy as hell, but I don't like the speaker placement.


----------



## levontraut

i have played with the nokia version and hated it over my htc hd7


----------



## mbudden

While I love the cyan coloured version of it. I just don't know how I would get over the speaker. Especially when using it for music. The HTC Titan II looks much better in that area.


----------



## E_man

I love the feel of the Titan 1. I'll probably get one off contract once to Titan 2 comes out and drops the price to play with it. So far, it looks like the Titan 2 is a Titan 1 with LTE and the same pictures with larger file sizes.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man*
> 
> I love the feel of the Titan 1. I'll probably get one off contract once to Titan 2 comes out and drops the price to play with it. So far, it looks like the Titan 2 is a Titan 1 with LTE and the same pictures with larger file sizes.


But a bigger battery, meaning slopped back. Also has a plastic cover as compared to the Titan's aluminum cover. And it has a higher MP camera, bigger lenses, and maybe fixed for the Titan 1's bad call quality.


----------



## E_man

All of that (but the bad call quality) means next to nothing. 8% bigger battery, not a huge deal really. An added 30 minutes to an 8 hour day. I don't believe the titan 2 is plastic. If so, that's actually a downgrade. As for the 16mp sensor, with the new lenses. Like I said, I can now have the same picture with twice the filesize. The samples so far don't look anything special. Really doesn't seem like a Titan 2, more of a Titan 1+ with LTE.


----------



## Shane1244

Got offered a HTC HD7 for $240 in brand new condition. I think I might put my LG Quantum to rest for a bit.









I also might have been offered a BNIB Titan for $350..


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm... so my girlfriends mother dropped my Focus S .. but is the focus s body made of a metal (other then the battery door)? Under inspection of one the scratches and a chip it looks to be shiny under the paint  .. i thought it was plastic


----------



## bogey1337

Anyone getting the 900? Im sad that it wont be available outside US.


----------



## mbudden

I think I might be getting it when it hits AT&T stores. I see it like this though, it's a Lumia 800 just a little bit bigger.


----------



## DNytAftr

gahhhh... so my GF moved "across"/down the state for a job (kinda bummed that we arent living together anymore







) .but ive been calling her everyday since Saturday and her voice sounds muffled .. gahh, so she is affected by the issue... *sigh* its been driving me crazy trying to understand her, hope they can come out with a fix soon >___<


----------



## levontraut

LOL

that was brilliant.

hope she gets well soon dude


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> gahhhh... so my GF moved "across"/down the state for a job (kinda bummed that we arent living together anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .but ive been calling her everyday since Saturday and her voice sounds muffled .. gahh, so she is affected by the issue... *sigh* its been driving me crazy trying to understand her, hope they can come out with a fix soon >___<


One thing she can try, is covering the mic filter hole on top on the titan near the 3.5mm jack. That worked for some people. She can use her finger to cover it when talking, or use a small strip of electrical tap.

I myself, have been covering the hold with my finger. Else, just Tango Chat with her.


----------



## DNytAftr

Thanks, ill def give tell her to give it a try when i call her tonight







but if its bad, ill tell her to give tango a shot when she gets her wifi up at her new place







(currently shes only got a 200mb data plan







)


----------



## mbudden

Maybe this is why they made the new Titan because of these issues.


----------



## Shane1244

What kind of preparation do I need to switch phones? I'm buying a practically new HD7 for $220 tomorrow..

I'm hoping to have an exact OS close on my new phone


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> What kind of preparation do I need to switch phones? I'm buying a practically new HD7 for $220 tomorrow..
> I'm hoping to have an exact OS close on my new phone


What kind of phone do you have now?
If you have Android, you want to make sure you have all your Calendar/Contacts backed up to your Google Account. You're able to grab them from there with Windows Phone. But it depends on the phone that you're using now.


----------



## Shane1244

Blah, forgot. I've got a LG Quantum -> It runs WP7.


----------



## levontraut

i need help please.

i am giving my htc hd7 to my wife.

i wanted to delete my facebook acc and add her details to the phone but i got this error msg 0x83cf1202 who know what that menas please??

the only way i know how to get this sorted is to maybe restor it to a earlier backup and then change the details instead of deleteing the acc and adding a new one


----------



## DNytAftr

try giving this a try








Quote:


> Recently one of my customer changed his Facebook password via laptop. Later when he tried connecting via my Windows Phone/Facebook chat, it requested him to update the password. Unfortunately, he opted to delete the Facebook account, but it failed. After this, he can't update his password. Doing so (Settings > Email+accounts > Facebook), it throws "Attention required - can't delete Facebook" and error code "0x83cf1202".
> 
> Tried the following steps, which helped him to fix the issue:
> 1. Disconnect all devices/desktop apps and login with browser
> 2. Delete Facebook account (connected with Hotmail account) using the browser
> 3. Boot the phone
> 4. In Phone, Sync the Hotmail account. At end of this, delete the Facebook account
> 5. Now you can connect the Facebook account using Settings > Email+accounts > Facebook in the phone.
> 
> Note: Prior to that I learnt that he is connected with messenger desktop app browser, Windows Phone to the Hotmail account. Also the Facebook updates, notifications, still seem to work, but only chat doesn't


Edit: heres also a solution from microsofts website:
Quote:


> Unable to remove the Facebook account
> 
> Click here to show/hide solution
> There may be an account issue with Facebook on your phone or the associated Windows Live connection. Try the following solution:
> 
> Open a web browser and visit http://profile.live.com/services?view=manage.
> Sign in to the Windows Live account that you use on your phone.
> Under Facebook, click Edit.
> On the Facebook settings page, click Remove Facebook, located at the bottom of the page, and then click Remove to confirm.
> On your phone, go to Start, flick left to the App list, tap Settings , and then tap Email+accounts.
> Tap and hold Windows Live and then tap Sync.
> Tap and hold Facebook, and then tap Delete.
> Add Facebook to your phone again by tapping Add an account, and then tapping Facebook. Follow the sign-in steps to complete the process.


----------



## thenutty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Blah, forgot. I've got a LG Quantum -> It runs WP7.


You pretty much just need to re-add any accounts you have synced with your phone (Windows Live, Google, Exchange, etc.). This should add your contacts, calendar and email. You may want to make a list of your apps and games you have installed, because you basically have to go to the market and re-download them yourself. Also, write down or remember any particular settings you want too.There may be an easier way to do it with the Zune software, but I'm at work so I can't poke around the settings (not installed here).


----------



## Shane1244

Yeah that worked well! Took me 30 seconds to reset the phone, logged into my facebook and live, BOOM, all my 500+ contacts downloading. I just have to update mango on it, for some reason the guy didn't...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Yeah that worked well! Took me 30 seconds to reset the phone, logged into my facebook and live, BOOM, all my 500+ contacts downloading. I just have to update mango on it, for some reason the guy didn't...


It's probably one of the main reasons why he sold it too. Windows Phone without Mango is like a fish without water. Mango is what really made Windows Phone more functional and a better OS overall.


----------



## Shane1244

Just got the Ottorbox Commuter case for my HD7. I'm loving it so far!


----------



## DNytAftr

Man... its really weird seeing this not being posted on...

Anyways, hmm i been noticing that my focus s has been having really short battery life as of late, any ideas?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Man... its really weird seeing this not being posted on...
> 
> Anyways, hmm i been noticing that my focus s has been having really short battery life as of late, any ideas?


Drain completely, unplug for 10-15 seconds, plug in to a computer and let it charge fully.

Plugging in to a wall adapter charges it faster, but if I recall, can reduce the lifespan of the battery.


----------



## YannieBoy

Sup WP7 brethren. Haven't posted in a while. Miss anything since I've been gone? For me went from my HD7 to the HD7s to the Titan and also got my girl friend to convert from an iPhone to the Titan also. Plus got about 9 people to convert over from various handsets. I myself am waiting for the Lumia 900 to drop to switch to a more "permanent" handset as the last few have felt temporary.


----------



## YannieBoy

*New Windows Phone Announced at MWC 2012*

Just watched the Nokia Press Conference here's what came about WP related.










Nokia Lumia 610
http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/27/nokia-unveils-lumia-610-arriving-q2/










Nokia Lumia 900 (Global)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/27/nokia-grows-lumia-900-family-canada-gets-lte-hspa-for-everyon/

This announcement for the Global 900 also confirmed that the white version exists.

More to come..ZTE is up next in a couple of hours. I'll post after that press conference what's announced.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Just forced 8170 on my phone, I never had any of the specific issues, but I believe this is the update that fixes everything bad that has been happening as of lately.
> http://mobilitydigest.com/windows-phone-8170-manual-update/


Figured I'd re-bump this since ATT isn't going to push this Update, I have no clue if Sprint/Verizon is going to push this either, but I did this back in January for a couple of phones and it went very Smoothly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*
> 
> Sup WP7 brethren. Haven't posted in a while. Miss anything since I've been gone? For me went from my HD7 to the HD7s to the Titan and also got my girl friend to convert from an iPhone to the Titan also. Plus got about 9 people to convert over from various handsets. I myself am waiting for the Lumia 900 to drop to switch to a more "permanent" handset as the last few have felt temporary.


Nope, I've been getting family members, and friends to convert as well, I want to get the Lumnia 900, when it stops being Exclusive to ATT, and if T-Mobile gets it but I don't want to waste a Upgrade and then have to wait for WP8 at the end of the year. Still on my original HD7, just got another update for my HD7, this is probably the second in a Month or two not sure what they're for but I've been getting them.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmm.. speaking of which any news on the titain 2? the GF is still having call quality issues with the titain, so shes thinking of picking up a titain 2


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmm.. speaking of which any news on the titain 2? the GF is still having call quality issues with the titain, so shes thinking of picking up a titain 2


Is it the issue where people couldn't hear her? I know I've had a couple HTC updates since hearing about people not being able to hear the other end of the line, maybe she needs those HTC Updates, and hopefully that'll fix her problems, I'm almost positive they rolled out the update for this, I just got the update on(3/26), and I received an earlier one around mid-February(Guestimating) .

Also, Temporary Fix

Apparently it's something with the Top mic, for example both mic's picking up sound will produce no sound, I should start Capturing my updates, but regardless I'll try and see if I can locate the HTC Updates themselves, and maybe you or her can add it to Zune and she can have her phone back, but I'd truly recommend the fix above in the meantime, especially if she has a phone case, no one would ever know.

And I know nothing about the Titan 2, I've been so blinded by the 900 everywhere, and waiting for WP8, I've forgotten about it, maybe if she can get her Call Quality fixed, she would be better holding off and getting a WP8(Even though they say all the phone's will receive the update) .


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I've retired the Samsung Focus that I've been loving since its launch in Nov 2010. I've become a Samsung Galaxy Note owner after having had the pleasure of experiencing the Android world on my Asus Transformer Prime. Though the Focus is no longer my phone, it is still my 'uberzune' since it's got 34GB of music on it and it fits in my Prime bag.







Although I've succumbed to the Google Play Music cloud since the 20,000 free slots it offers covers the ~8,000 files I own and that's way more than 34GB.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Is it the issue where people couldn't hear her? I know I've had a couple HTC updates since hearing about people not being able to hear the other end of the line, maybe she needs those HTC Updates, and hopefully that'll fix her problems, I'm almost positive they rolled out the update for this, I just got the update on(3/26), and I received an earlier one around mid-February(Guestimating) .
> 
> Also, Temporary Fix
> 
> Apparently it's something with the Top mic, for example both mic's picking up sound will produce no sound, I should start Capturing my updates, but regardless I'll try and see if I can locate the HTC Updates themselves, and maybe you or her can add it to Zune and she can have her phone back, but I'd truly recommend the fix above in the meantime, especially if she has a phone case, no one would ever know.
> 
> And I know nothing about the Titan 2, I've been so blinded by the 900 everywhere, and waiting for WP8, I've forgotten about it, maybe if she can get her Call Quality fixed, she would be better holding off and getting a WP8(Even though they say all the phone's will receive the update) .


oh? i asked her last month she said there were no updates, ill def tell her to look into that. but she got a pink case from the microsoft store







+rep


----------



## axipher

I might have to retire my Samsung Focus as well seeing as the rumors are that it won't support Skype and may not even get the Windows Phone 8 update.


----------



## Eduardv

Loving my Lumia 800 here

Wish Microsoft and developers make faster updates to the OS and the Apps to include bugfixes,more features and performance improvements,we need a more mature WP ecosystem ASAP


----------



## YannieBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Figured I'd re-bump this since ATT isn't going to push this Update, I have no clue if Sprint/Verizon is going to push this either, but I did this back in January for a couple of phones and it went very Smoothly.
> Nope, I've been getting family members, and friends to convert as well, I want to get the Lumnia 900, when it stops being Exclusive to ATT, and if T-Mobile gets it but I don't want to waste a Upgrade and then have to wait for WP8 at the end of the year. Still on my original HD7, just got another update for my HD7, this is probably the second in a Month or two not sure what they're for but I've been getting them.


Guess I didn't miss much then, other then people leaving WP. As for the 900, pre-ordered mine and will be picking mine up on Monday. I went with the Cyan color after playing with both in the Retail store. Both have a Matte finish to them, however the Black is just like any black phone out there and I wanted something different. The White has a glossy look to it like the White iPhone 3Gs, while it was my top choice, just seems like more phones are coming out white now too. So I'll stick with the Cyan.....and if I change my mind on the white, I'll just swap it out within the 2 week window of "Buyer's Remorse".


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> I've retired the Samsung Focus that I've been loving since its launch in Nov 2010. I've become a Samsung Galaxy Note owner after having had the pleasure of experiencing the Android world on my Asus Transformer Prime. Though the Focus is no longer my phone, it is still my 'uberzune' since it's got 34GB of music on it and it fits in my Prime bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've succumbed to the Google Play Music cloud since the 20,000 free slots it offers covers the ~8,000 files I own and that's way more than 34GB.


TRAITOR, I'm just playing, I'm glad you definitely like your new phone though. How would you rate it above your old Samsung Focus?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> oh? i asked her last month she said there were no updates, ill def tell her to look into that. but she got a pink case from the microsoft store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


I know even though, I have updates to be notified turned on, it never notifies me until I plug my phone into my Laptop, but definitely tell me what happens, should be a simple fix like the other HTC phone's that had the problem I'm guessing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I might have to retire my Samsung Focus as well seeing as the rumors are that it won't support Skype and may not even get the Windows Phone 8 update.


They say the First Generation phones, will receive the update will be missing some key features(Gyroscopes, and whatever new they added for example), and the 2nd Generation(Lumnia, Titan II, ??) phones will receive the update as well fully featured(Not sure if they'll miss anything I HIGHLY doubt it personally), but I'm trying to stay strong and not buy the Lumnia 900 and wait for whatever W8 Lumnia T-Mobile gets. Just until Q4 stay strong Dtrain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eduardv*
> 
> Loving my Lumia 800 here
> Wish Microsoft and developers make faster updates to the OS and the Apps to include bugfixes,more features and performance improvements,we need a more mature WP ecosystem ASAP


Have you checked out this Windows Phone Suggestions but I would definitely love all the above, I would also like faster updates, and NOT LETTING Carriers dictate when to release them, I don't have ATT, but I think it's pretty crappy that the 8170 could probably fix many issues with some of the phones, and it's getting ignored. I want Hulu plus, and a couple other things and I'll shut up personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy*
> 
> Guess I didn't miss much then, other then people leaving WP. As for the 900, pre-ordered mine and will be picking mine up on Monday. I went with the Cyan color after playing with both in the Retail store. Both have a Matte finish to them, however the Black is just like any black phone out there and I wanted something different. The White has a glossy look to it like the White iPhone 3Gs, while it was my top choice, just seems like more phones are coming out white now too. So I'll stick with the Cyan.....and if I change my mind on the white, I'll just swap it out within the 2 week window of "Buyer's Remorse".


I wanted the White, but I don't want people to mistake it for an Iphone, I think the Cyan is definitely the way to go man, if I had it my way I would definitely go Cyan, basically for every reason you listed above, you got to do some sort of Review once you get your 900 for us







.


----------



## DNytAftr

blehh, talked to her last night, she plugged in the phone into zune, says she had no updates


----------



## Dtrain

Was on the XDA and was looking around, seems like most of the people who have the update seem to have 8107, maybe that could be a reason why. But also as well apparently the call and signal is related to the back cover on the phone Back Cover XDA Thread Link makes sense I guess, considering that the cover is right over the Antenna apparently, in the thread it's a couple people who said they filed the cover down(Post #20) and also a couple people ordered new Covers and noticed better call Quality. It's another Post(#5) that apparently helped the poster improve call Quality.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1566001


----------



## Kauke

AT&T Lumia update is out now!


----------



## t.herrod

Oh my. Didn't even realise there was a thread for this.

Nokia Lumia 800 owner, came from a Nokia dumbphone to this. Very happy indeed.







had it since christmas.


----------



## Shogon

I guess we have 4G in my area, koo!


----------



## DNytAftr

Hey guysss, just broke my screen on my Focus s i937







just curious if anyone knows of any instructions on how to replace the screen? i tried taking out the screws but nothing seemed to move. *sigh* But if i can figure it out im thinking i can just find a beat up focus s on ebay and take the screen from that


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t.herrod*
> 
> Oh my. Didn't even realise there was a thread for this.
> Nokia Lumia 800 owner, came from a Nokia dumbphone to this. Very happy indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had it since christmas.


Yeah we have a thread, but it seems we don't do much in it, not sure if that's a good thing or not yet







also how are you liking it so far?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> I guess we have 4G in my area, koo!


Lucky, I still don't have 4G here, I still don't have a 4G phone but still, how are you liking your 900? Also I like that wallpaper that you picked out for your phone there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hey guysss, just broke my screen on my Focus s i937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just curious if anyone knows of any instructions on how to replace the screen? i tried taking out the screws but nothing seemed to move. *sigh* But if i can figure it out im thinking i can just find a beat up focus s on ebay and take the screen from that


I have no clue about taking the screen off. Never seen anyone take the screen off a phone, I want to go out on a limb and say it would just be like any other phone.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I have no clue about taking the screen off. Never seen anyone take the screen off a phone, I want to go out on a limb and say it would just be like any other phone.










the threads def not used as much as it was awhile ago.








well went back to my focus i917 for now. But so far i got the screws out of the focus s, but i cant seem to manage to get the internals out/separated from the metal outer housing







it seems like its stuck (thinking maybe i dented something so its wedged in there maybe?)

But from what i been able to figure out the front glass is glued onto the amoled part, so i would need to replace both... So i guess first need to figure out how to separate the screen from the phone, then some how locate a replacement screen for it.











Spoiler: :( sad day


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the threads def not used as much as it was awhile ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well went back to my focus i917 for now. But so far i got the screws out of the focus s, but i cant seem to manage to get the internals out/separated from the metal outer housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems like its stuck (thinking maybe i dented something so its wedged in there maybe?)
> But from what i been able to figure out the front glass is glued onto the amoled part, so i would need to replace both... So i guess first need to figure out how to separate the screen from the phone, then some how locate a replacement screen for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :( sad day


Just an idea, and I'll try looking tomorrow, but since it's a Samsung AMOLED Screen, maybe it's the same for all the Samsung AMOLED Screens and I could probably find a guide on how to take it off from another phone, considering it should be under the same format of removing/replacing the screen and what not.

HA, I totally just found exactly what you needed sir









http://www.careace.net/2010/06/09/disassembly-of-the-samsung-galaxy-s/ That's how to disassemble the Galaxy S phone, figuring it should be under the same setup MAYBE?
Found a Video actually so this should be EXACTLY what you need besides a Screen.




And I wasn't sure which Focus you had so here's a List of all the Samsung focus parts and they have both of the Focus's on the site just not sure which is relevant to yours. http://www.globaldirectparts.com/Samsung-Replacement-Repair-Parts-s/42.htm (Did not check to see if they had the screen just saw the Focus was listed, Almost 5AM quite lazy sorry didn't check beforehand)


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Just an idea, and I'll try looking tomorrow, but since it's a Samsung AMOLED Screen, maybe it's the same for all the Samsung AMOLED Screens and I could probably find a guide on how to take it off from another phone, considering it should be under the same format of removing/replacing the screen and what not.


thanks man







pretty much any ideas are helpful right now, spent hours looking for replacement parts but nothing other then whole phones on ebay =\ But hmm.. i wonder if it would work if i can separate the amoled from the glass then i would think it could maybe work (since the glass is .. probably specific to the focus s, no idea) if the amoled is similar









*sigh* if push comes to shove might have to ring up samsung and ask if they have replacement parts. But i would say i deserve probably diserve this... for throwing it when me and the GF were fighting .. on the phone









Edit: haha just noticed the edit,







ahhh they dont have replacement screens







boo, gahh but ill look over the video and see if its similar (since its the focus s and not the focus thats broken) but for 5am very nice work







+reps, for taking the time to help


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much any ideas are helpful right now, spent hours looking for replacement parts but nothing other then whole phones on ebay =\ But hmm.. i wonder if it would work if i can separate the amoled from the glass then i would think it could maybe work (since the glass is .. probably specific to the focus s, no idea) if the amoled is similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* if push comes to shove might have to ring up samsung and ask if they have replacement parts. But i would say i deserve probably diserve this... for throwing it when me and the GF were fighting .. on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: haha just noticed the edit,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh they dont have replacement screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boo, gahh but ill look over the video and see if its similar (since its the focus s and not the focus thats broken) but for 5am very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +reps, for taking the time to help


I've yet to find any good price i937 Replacement screens, I was looking around and people were asking on the Samsung website and they were just telling everyone to call in or talk to TechSupport, I saw one or two, not counting Ebay, but they were like $150+ or something like that(Was from AliExpress not sure if it was even worth it to Link it), figured for that price you could just buy a Lumia or so maybe? Never heard of this place but they were another website who had the screen Replacement Screen besides that, calling Samsung and seeing if they have a much better deal or something that's all I see online, unless I'm not looking in the right places BUT THEN AGAIN I am using bing







so it could just be that as well.
Quote:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for reaching out for support. This inquiry is best addressed by calling into our customer service center. At your earliest convenience, please call Samsung Customer Support by phone at our toll free number 1-888-987-4357, between the hours of 7:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m. Monday through Friday, and 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Saturday, Central Standard Time.
> 
> For future inquiries, you may also contact us via Twitter or Facebook.
> Follow us on Twitter @galaxyssupport or @samsungsupport
> To find us on Facebook, please visit https://www.facebook.com/samsungsupport
> You may also reach us via live chat at the following link: http://goo.gl/ZALJm
> Thanks and have a great day!
> Samsung Mobile Technical Support


Pretty much what the Samsung customer support kept telling people who owned I937's while telling people with I917's to search I917 Replacement screen and Digitizer and buy it like that.

Gosh, I'm sorry to hear that your phone shattered though man, especially since it seems like you only threw it once. Too bad you can't use the regular Focus cause you can find PLENTY of those online.


----------



## onoz

Hey guys, I have a Lumia 900, and didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I will if you guys think I should...

Have you guys been ever had this weird issue where, when doing pretty much anything that requires a lot of screen-touching (e.g., texting, playing Wordament, browsing the internet), *the phone will all of a sudden do one of two things*:

1. Act as if you held on the back button, effectively taking you to the "last 5 apps used" screen (not sure what this screen is called).
2. Act as if you just pressed the search button (at the bottom, next to the home/Windows button).

Not only that, but it also temporarily disables my back, home/Windows, and search button, so I can't do anything but do a quick lock + unlock to get it working again.

Example:
I'll be sitting here, typing a text to someone, when all of a sudden it takes me to the Bing search screen (no, I didn't accidentally hit the button). None of my bottom buttons work, so I have to lock then unlock the screen to go back to what I was doing. Another example is i'll be browsing OCN, typing a response or even just scrolling through the front page to look through the threads, and then all of a sudden it'll go to the screen that has my last 5 used apps. I've made sure that my palms are not touching the bottom buttons. This has even happened to me when I laid my phone flat on a table and literally typed my texts with *one finger*. Wth is going on? Is this something I can turn off?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a Lumia 900, and didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I will if you guys think I should...
> Have you guys been ever had this weird issue where, when doing pretty much anything that requires a lot of screen-touching (e.g., texting, playing Wordament, browsing the internet), *the phone will all of a sudden do one of two things*:
> 1. Act as if you held on the back button, effectively taking you to the "last 5 apps used" screen (not sure what this screen is called).
> 2. Act as if you just pressed the search button (at the bottom, next to the home/Windows button).
> Not only that, but it also temporarily disables my back, home/Windows, and search button, so I can't do anything but do a quick lock + unlock to get it working again.
> Example:
> I'll be sitting here, typing a text to someone, when all of a sudden it takes me to the Bing search screen (no, I didn't accidentally hit the button). None of my bottom buttons work, so I have to lock then unlock the screen to go back to what I was doing. Another example is i'll be browsing OCN, typing a response or even just scrolling through the front page to look through the threads, and then all of a sudden it'll go to the screen that has my last 5 used apps. I've made sure that my palms are not touching the bottom buttons. This has even happened to me when I laid my phone flat on a table and literally typed my texts with *one finger*. Wth is going on? Is this something I can turn off?


I personally haven't had that happen, I know I'll occasionally hit the search button while playing something, but other than that know. It seems you probably have something wrong with the phone, I'm sure you've probably already restarted the phone, I'd also want to ask you have you gotten the Nokia 900 Updates yet, not sure what they fix, but I know it is an update for the phone floating around on devices, maybe it's a bug and can be fixed in that update, if that's not the case I'd probably call ATT and explain that your phone is doing what you described above and they should do the right thing and send you a new one or something about it, I know I had a friend with a Radar with the disappearing keyboard and T-Mobile replaced it but this was before we knew it was a update that was coming that was fixing this, and that was also on another Carrier. But I'd recommend getting your 900 Fully updated to 8107 and also getting the Nokia updates and if the problem persists try getting another phone, because looking it up it seems like you may have a defective device, I'm not seeing other people with this problem.


----------



## DNytAftr

Ahhh looks like my post didnt post, but to sum it up thanks!







i think im gonna try and ask samsung eventually if they have replacments parts, but after talking to the GF she feels i should save up for a new phone since i should be able to upgrade pretty soon last we checked









on another note, is there any info on dual core wp7 phones ?







just curious


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I personally haven't had that happen, I know I'll occasionally hit the search button while playing something, but other than that know. It seems you probably have something wrong with the phone, I'm sure you've probably already restarted the phone, I'd also want to ask you have you gotten the Nokia 900 Updates yet, not sure what they fix, but I know it is an update for the phone floating around on devices, maybe it's a bug and can be fixed in that update, if that's not the case I'd probably call ATT and explain that your phone is doing what you described above and they should do the right thing and send you a new one or something about it, I know I had a friend with a Radar with the disappearing keyboard and T-Mobile replaced it but this was before we knew it was a update that was coming that was fixing this, and that was also on another Carrier. But I'd recommend getting your 900 Fully updated to 8107 and also getting the Nokia updates and if the problem persists try getting another phone, because looking it up it seems like you may have a defective device, I'm not seeing other people with this problem.


Hmm okay, I never thought to plug it in to update, so hopefully that it's. If it turns out I need to get a new phone, I was really hoping to avoid this, but I guess I have no choice. I've never had to get a replacement/exchange through AT&T before, so I'm not really sure what to expect.

Thanks for the advice Dtrain.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Ahhh looks like my post didnt post, but to sum it up thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think im gonna try and ask samsung eventually if they have replacments parts, but after talking to the GF she feels i should save up for a new phone since i should be able to upgrade pretty soon last we checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, is there any info on dual core wp7 phones ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just curious


WELL Nokia said in a Article I'd have to find it I saw it on the Weaver app(If you don't have it already you should really grab it) that Nokia basically said they don't need Dual core phones for Windows 8 since it's so optimized, now I'm not sure if that's just because of them just trying to talk about Optimization or they find out that Dual cores are a battery waster cause that's pretty much what they said in the Article(This was pretty recent but I can't find it). But I'm trying to wait patiently for Windows phone 8, and get the first one that T-Mobile has, but the wait is killing me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Hmm okay, I never thought to plug it in to update, so hopefully that it's. If it turns out I need to get a new phone, I was really hoping to avoid this, but I guess I have no choice. I've never had to get a replacement/exchange through AT&T before, so I'm not really sure what to expect.
> Thanks for the advice Dtrain.


If ATT works anything like T-Mobile, it's pretty much call they deem it defective, they send you a replacement phone and you send your current phone back in under a certain amount of days or they charge you. I also have Insurance on my phone and also my friend so that might be a issue as well, but I'd honestly recommend that as a number 2 option after trying to get your phone updating, also are you on 8107?(You can go into Settings-About then click More info for the OS number)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> WELL Nokia said in a Article I'd have to find it I saw it on the Weaver app(If you don't have it already you should really grab it) that Nokia basically said they don't need Dual core phones for Windows 8 since it's so optimized, now I'm not sure if that's just because of them just trying to talk about Optimization or they find out that Dual cores are a battery waster cause that's pretty much what they said in the Article(This was pretty recent but I can't find it). But I'm trying to wait patiently for Windows phone 8, and get the first one that T-Mobile has, but the wait is killing me.


this makes little to no sense.

Dual core phones consistently have comparable or better battery life than older single core phones.

Unless Nokia is funding some massive project to make more power efficient single core chips (which would be RIDICULOUSLY pointless), all of the chipsets they could use, use just as much power as current gen dual/quad core chips.

I'd say the real reason is M$' silly hardware standardization thingy.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> If ATT works anything like T-Mobile, it's pretty much call they deem it defective, they send you a replacement phone and you send your current phone back in under a certain amount of days or they charge you. I also have Insurance on my phone and also my friend so that might be a issue as well, but I'd honestly recommend that as a number 2 option after trying to get your phone updating, also are you on 8107?(You can go into Settings-About then click More info for the OS number)


My phone says I have... *OS version: 7.10.8112.7*


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> If ATT works anything like T-Mobile, it's pretty much call they deem it defective, they send you a replacement phone and you send your current phone back in under a certain amount of days or they charge you. I also have Insurance on my phone and also my friend so that might be a issue as well, but I'd honestly recommend that as a number 2 option after trying to get your phone updating, also are you on 8107?(You can go into Settings-About then click More info for the OS number)
> 
> 
> 
> My phone says I have... *OS version: 7.10.8112.7*
Click to expand...

8112









I'm still on 7.10.8107.79


----------



## DNytAftr

my phones on 7.10.7720.68


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> this makes little to no sense.
> Dual core phones consistently have comparable or better battery life than older single core phones.
> Unless Nokia is funding some massive project to make more power efficient single core chips (which would be RIDICULOUSLY pointless), all of the chipsets they could use, use just as much power as current gen dual/quad core chips.
> I'd say the real reason is M$' silly hardware standardization thingy.


Well it does and it doesn't, is how I've been viewing it, I'd like to see dual core/quad cores for WP8 of course, but only if we can utilize them and take advantage of them, which is what I think Elop was stressing in the article. But I believe MS wants to keep the marketplace as fragmented as possible, I mean WP7 runs awesomely smoothly for every phone out there, simply because it's the same for all phones basic requirements for all the phones, not sure if it's just me being biased, but I just figured it's MS wanting everyone to have the same authentic 'Windows Phone' experience on every WP7 device. But I know Samsung/Htc have already announced Dual core Windows phone 8, so I guess it's just waiting until we can see Nokia's offerings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> My phone says I have... *OS version: 7.10.8112.7*


I forgot you had a Lumia 900, I believe you're on a higher update than most of us, have you noticed any Nokia updates itself?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> my phones on 7.10.7720.68


I think I have my CAB files for the 8107, if you want them, not sure how long we have until Tango get's released and not sure if it actually fixes anything but you could have it if you want it.


----------



## xDriftyy

Any tips on what I should do to my new WP7?


----------



## bogey1337

I hope you're enjoying youre new phone!







What i did when i first got mine was configure the accounts. Then downloaded the apps, setup the tiles and sync up my music.







One of the good things about wp7 is that it doesnt require so much setup. Everything is a self discovery kind of thing.







also, i tried scrolling the tiles up and down a lot when i first got my phone. Just to feel how smooth it is.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I forgot you had a Lumia 900, I believe you're on a higher update than most of us, have you noticed any Nokia updates itself?


According to this page (http://www.nokia.com/us-en/support/product/lumia900/) I have the latest firmware revision from Nokia. I guess I should start talking to AT&T huh?


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I forgot you had a Lumia 900, I believe you're on a higher update than most of us, have you noticed any Nokia updates itself?
> 
> 
> 
> According to this page (http://www.nokia.com/us-en/support/product/lumia900/) I have the latest firmware revision from Nokia. I guess I should start talking to AT&T huh?
Click to expand...

Im afraid so. Let us know what happens.


----------



## xDriftyy

HTC Titan is on it's way, it will be here Saturday. I got the international unlocked variant, right now I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to get AT&T's visual voicemail.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> According to this page (http://www.nokia.com/us-en/support/product/lumia900/) I have the latest firmware revision from Nokia. I guess I should start talking to AT&T huh?


Yeah, I'd have to agree with Bogey, I'd call ATT and just explain that your phone is defective and isn't working properly, they should exchange yours out. Good luck, and as well tell us how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Any tips on what I should do to my new WP7?


Um, not sure on what to do to the phone, I just put in my E-mail got my hotmail/other accounts set up, and started downloading apps. We should write up and list of some good apps to share with everyone but here are a few Apps that I use personally.

Weave(News app)
App Flow
Weather (Go inside the App to your Weather Location and Pin it to your home screen to get it to show your Weather on the Home screen, took me a couple minutes to figure out I was doing it wrong)
YouRang (Youtube ringtone maker)
PrimeTube
ESPN Sports Center

Other Apps I have on my phone

Ask Ziggy(Pretty much a Siri)
App Vegas
Anemoplayer(Plays the Music in your SkyDrive)
Battlelog WP7
Compass
Daily Dilbert
Ebay
Fandango
Flashlight(HTC)
Help+How-to(Basically an Introduction and a how to and help guide my Microsoft)
Lindy Comics(Comic book reader that access my Comic's through my SkyDrive)
Netflix
Newegg
Pageonce(This is a bank app that I use to check my bank funds, I believe it has every bank with a website or just about, recommended it to people and they seem to always find their bank)
Reinstaller(This app will Reinstall and log all the Apps on your phone good incase you wanted to Hard-Reset your phone and not have to worry about redownloading everything again)
Skydrive
Skype(Has no MultiTasking so you have to be in the app at all times for it to work, I was calling a friend and checked a text message and it kept hanging up, took me a minute to realize this)
Skype
Suggestion Box(A suggestion site setup by Microsoft on what users would like to see in WP8, and also advertisements)
Translator(Microsoft Translator)
Games: I'd recommend Dragon's Blade(It's an RPG with Multiplayer capabilities, probably the best RPG on this phone that I've seen) Wordament, and Words By Post are the only ones I think I use primarily to be honest.

Those are probably the only apps, I use honestly.

Another thing I'd want to mention is you have a Native Shazam by hitting the Search button and clicking the Music icon, and also a Local Scout that uses your Location to search for nearby resturants/events/stores, and voice, and also the bing Vision which is essentially a Barcode QR Code, book/cd/dvd scanner. Those are another four places that I find nifty, even though I only use the Scout for places near by me to eat, you can also access the Scout through your native WP7 Maps app.
I'm also sure you know by holding down your Windows button you can access your phone ie, open this and that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> HTC Titan is on it's way, it will be here Saturday. I got the international unlocked variant, right now I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to get AT&T's visual voicemail.


If it doesn't require anything special to set it up I would, I just had to call T-Mobile and ask them to enable this feature, weird that you would have to call them in order for them to do this, but apparently it has something to do with how the Voice mails are stored or something she was explaining to me. I rarely use it but I also usually don't check my Voice mails considering usually the person just texts me what they wanted if I can't answer, but regardless it's more convenient to have it than to not.


----------



## axipher

My list of Apps:

- Adobe Reader

- Battle.net Authenticator

- Board Express Pro

- Connect Anything (great app with ethernet pin-outs and other info)

- Connection Tiles

- Diagnosis (unlocked through a code entered on the Phone Tile, varies by phone I think)

- eBay

- ESPN

- Facebook (Although I rarely use it, the People Tile offers almost everything)

- Flashlight 7

- gMaps

- IRC7

- Jack of Tools

- My Account (My carrier's app, can pay bills by credit card throug here and view account usage)

- My Home Server (access a WHS 2011 install )

- myMedia WP7 (Can access TVersity server)

- Netflix

- Newegg

- Now (Samsung)

- Periodic Table Pro

- Photo Studio (Samsung)

- Photogram (Samsung)

- SkyDrive

- SkyMusic

- Skype (no voice on the focus sadly)

- Stopwatch

- SurfCube 3D Browser

- Trailhead

- TuneIn

- Twitter (Same as Facebook though, rarely use the actual app)

- Unit Convertor

- Voice Morpher (keeps the kids amused)

- WhatsApp

- Wikipedia

- Yellow Pages Canada

- LazyTube


----------



## Dtrain

I'm in the market for a new battery for my HD7, I know my OEM battery is I believe 1230, I was wondering if any had any experience with those 1500/2500/3500 MAH Battery's, as far as extended life or anything or is it just a waste of money, thought I lost my phone left it in the car for a couple of days when I was out of town. Figured I'd ask and see if it was worth it to buy a bigger battery.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I'm in the market for a new battery for my HD7, I know my OEM battery is I believe 1230, I was wondering if any had any experience with those 1500/2500/3500 MAH Battery's, as far as extended life or anything or is it just a waste of money, thought I lost my phone left it in the car for a couple of days when I was out of town. Figured I'd ask and see if it was worth it to buy a bigger battery.


I would honestly get a USB battery back that has a USB output on it so you can charge any device that uses a USB cable. Might pay a little more, but then you can use it for other devices, as well as a new phone when you eventually replace the HD7.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I would honestly get a USB battery back that has a USB output on it so you can charge any device that uses a USB cable. Might pay a little more, but then you can use it for other devices, as well as a new phone when you eventually replace the HD7.


I've never even heard of a Battery Back, is it just like a charger or like an external battery of some sort? Also any you'd recommend or any battery back will suffice.


----------



## DNytAftr

Im thinking he ment battery pack  since i havent head of a battery back also







but i use a energizer XP2000 for a portable charger since my car doesnt have a functional outlet at the moment, my GF uses a energizer XP4001 for her ipod, phone and sometimes her psp vita.Overall they work pretty well and hold their charge for a good amount of time too, Although i woudlnt say they charge as fast as charging through a outlet.

In other DNytAftr news

But i talked to some places about firxing the Focus S screen and it would cost about $120 for a 3rd party and up to $200 for a good screen replacement. So ive been thinking of probably going with a lumia or wait for a WP8 lumia/samsung phone.







decisions.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Im thinking he ment battery pack  since i havent head of a battery back also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i use a energizer XP2000 for a portable charger since my car doesnt have a functional outlet at the moment, my GF uses a energizer XP4001 for her ipod, phone and sometimes her psp vita.Overall they work pretty well and hold their charge for a good amount of time too, Although i woudlnt say they charge as fast as charging through a outlet.
> In other DNytAftr news
> But i talked to some places about firxing the Focus S screen and it would cost about $120 for a 3rd party and up to $200 for a good screen replacement. So ive been thinking of probably going with a lumia or wait for a WP8 lumia/samsung phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions.


Basically it wouldn't be a battery replacement, and it would be better to get a battery to replace the one that blew up on me. But back to DNYAftr news, I say get the screen fixed and get a WP8, since the phones are coming so close, unless you're on a One year contract, and you could get a Lumnia then probably wait a year for some better WP8 to come out.


----------



## axipher

Yes, I meant battery pack. I don't have a link right now, bust basically a little pack that is either seperate from the phone, or sticks on to the back. Normally that will have a USB port on them, or a short little mini-USB or whatever connector the plug in to the phone.

There are some more elaborate ones for the more popular phones that either replace the back cover completely, or are a full case for the whole phone.


----------



## DNytAftr

yup, well since your in need of an internal battery, it might be worth looking into see if you might be able to get a high MAH battery as mah is the amount of energy it holds basically (although double mah doesnt always mean double battery life). Although probably oem batteries (assuming alot of extended/higher mah batteries are oem) would work fine, if its an OEM just have to be careful as they might not be as reliable from what ive heard (might not hold as much charge over time, etc).








but i do replace my phones about every 12-14 months or so (i believe i have an upgrade coming in september or november) but im guessing that the WP8 will launch around the windows 8 launch? or i read somewhere june 20th but im assuming its a debut. hmm... but i think your right, probably going to get the phone fixed and if it works out well use that till WP8. if not (although looking for a screen replacement witha guarantee) maybe look into an unlocked/att lumia,







since the gf said if it comes to that she could help pay for it. and use that until some nicer wp8 phones come out

edit: man .. i just realized is ee axipher all over the place, also the itx thread and such @[email protected]


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes, I meant battery pack. I don't have a link right now, bust basically a little pack that is either seperate from the phone, or sticks on to the back. Normally that will have a USB port on them, or a short little mini-USB or whatever connector the plug in to the phone.
> 
> There are some more elaborate ones for the more popular phones that either replace the back cover completely, or are a full case for the whole phone.


Sounds kind of awesome to have it disguised as a back cover, pretty sure I won't get a new phone until Nov-Dec when my upgrade hits, so I guess I could try and find a nice one or spend less on a cheap battery and by a battery pack when I finally upgrade. Maybe I should find out if Nokia/HTC phones have the same charger if so, I could probably easily get a something that acts as a case or something that works for both phones. Decisions...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> yup, well since your in need of an internal battery, it might be worth looking into see if you might be able to get a high MAH battery as mah is the amount of energy it holds basically (although double mah doesnt always mean double battery life). Although probably oem batteries (assuming alot of extended/higher mah batteries are oem) would work fine, if its an OEM just have to be careful as they might not be as reliable from what ive heard (might not hold as much charge over time, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i do replace my phones about every 12-14 months or so (i believe i have an upgrade coming in september or november) but im guessing that the WP8 will launch around the windows 8 launch? or i read somewhere june 20th but im assuming its a debut. hmm... but i think your right, probably going to get the phone fixed and if it works out well use that till WP8. if not (although looking for a screen replacement witha guarantee) maybe look into an unlocked/att lumia,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since the gf said if it comes to that she could help pay for it. and use that until some nicer wp8 phones come out
> edit: man .. i just realized is ee axipher all over the place, also the itx thread and such @[email protected]


Well June 20th is the Windows Phone conference or some sort, I think that's when they'll start pushing out the Tango updates to be honest. WP8 is suppose to be out until like Q4 or maybe late Q3, or either maybe it'll be when WP8 goes to RMT June 20th that is. Depending on how inexpensive an Unlocked 900 is, might be worth going that route especially if it's close to ~200. I wouldn't mind buying one myself for that price honestly as well. or maybe a Radar or something similar.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I've been thinking about switching back to AT&T. While I LOVE Verizon's coverage, I absolutely hate not having a SIM. Honestly, SIM is amazing. 'Nuff said.

So, if I do switch, I was considering picking up a used Lumia 900. Been awhile since I've used WP7 (had a Focus, ate my memory card).


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> I've been thinking about switching back to AT&T. While I LOVE Verizon's coverage, I absolutely hate not having a SIM. Honestly, SIM is amazing. 'Nuff said.
> So, if I do switch, I was considering picking up a used Lumia 900. Been awhile since I've used WP7 (had a Focus, ate my memory card).


How did it eat your memory card by the way? And when do you think you'll go back to AT&T?


----------



## axipher

My focus killed 3 MicroSD cards (Kodac, Kingston, and Verbatim). I finally found a thread with an unofficial supported list that basically said use only Class 4 SanDisk Micro SD cards. I bought a 16 GB, formatted, now I have 22 GB of storage and my phone has been running flawlessly since then.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> How did it eat your memory card by the way? And when do you think you'll go back to AT&T?


Basically, when you format the card by the OS and remove it without initializing the card or something, the card is basically useless. No OS will be able to see the card. Microsoft does some kind of funky low level editing on the card to get it to join the storage on the phone as a whole. There's only a couple devices that were able to see the card and format it. So basically I lost a 32GB card since I couldn't find a device (for free) to format the card. I am not too sure, probably within the next month or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My focus killed 3 MicroSD cards (Kodac, Kingston, and Verbatim). I finally found a thread with an unofficial supported list that basically said use only Class 4 SanDisk Micro SD cards. I bought a 16 GB, formatted, now I have 22 GB of storage and my phone has been running flawlessly since then.


See above. My card was supported, it's just I sold the phone before realizing there were certain procedures that needed to be followed to access the card again normally. Also I think Mango or NoDo (can't remember) to be able to do it.


----------



## DNytAftr

ahh, in my focus ive been using a sandisk (class 4 or 6 cant remeber) 32gb card since the first week it was out and its been working fine







.. i think what i just typed had no relevance to anything in the thread .. sry just woke up so half asleep


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Basically, when you format the card by the OS and remove it without initializing the card or something, the card is basically useless. No OS will be able to see the card. Microsoft does some kind of funky low level editing on the card to get it to join the storage on the phone as a whole. There's only a couple devices that were able to see the card and format it. So basically I lost a 32GB card since I couldn't find a device (for free) to format the card. I am not too sure, probably within the next month or two.
> See above. My card was supported, it's just I sold the phone before realizing there were certain procedures that needed to be followed to access the card again normally. Also I think Mango or NoDo (can't remember) to be able to do it.


So what phone did you get after you sold your Focus off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> ahh, in my focus ive been using a sandisk (class 4 or 6 cant remeber) 32gb card since the first week it was out and its been working fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. i think what i just typed had no relevance to anything in the thread .. sry just woke up so half asleep


No worries, the Focus is the only phone you can add another SD card to correct?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> So what phone did you get after you sold your Focus off?
> No worries, the Focus is the only phone you can add another SD card to correct?


To my knowledge, but there may have been more.

Here's the tour:

Nexus One -> iPhone 4 -> Focus -> Evo 3D -> Droid RAZR -> iPhone 4S.

Now I kinda want a Lumia, I've always had a soft spot for Nokia....


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> To my knowledge, but there may have been more.
> Here's the tour:
> Nexus One -> iPhone 4 -> Focus -> Evo 3D -> Droid RAZR -> iPhone 4S.
> Now I kinda want a Lumia, I've always had a soft spot for Nokia....


Yeah, I don't blame you I love Nokia phones, if T-Mobile had any other Lumia but the 710, I would of been grabbed one of them on impulse.


----------



## DNytAftr

off the top of my head, the focus was the only phone with expandable memory, i know that you can switch out the internal microsd one a few phones to make them form the stock 8/16gb to a larger 32gb. like with the HTC surround.









Been shopping around and i think the cheapest i can find/get a unlocked lumia 900 is $500 ish and a 800 for $400 ish bleehhh. Going to ask a friend in HK if there might be some cheaper prices there she can import one to me.


----------



## Methos07

Since I wasn't under a contract and my iPhone 4 was boring, I decided to pick up a Lumia 900 today. It's been fantastic so far, I just wish Pandora and Hulu had apps for it.

Perhaps soon?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> off the top of my head, the focus was the only phone with expandable memory, i know that you can switch out the internal microsd one a few phones to make them form the stock 8/16gb to a larger 32gb. like with the HTC surround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been shopping around and i think the cheapest i can find/get a unlocked lumia 900 is $500 ish and a 800 for $400 ish bleehhh. Going to ask a friend in HK if there might be some cheaper prices there she can import one to me.


I wonder how much you could get an Unlocked 900 for in HK, sounds like something that could be pretty affordable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Since I wasn't under a contract and my iPhone 4 was boring, I decided to pick up a Lumia 900 today. It's been fantastic so far, I just wish Pandora and Hulu had apps for it.
> Perhaps soon?


Hulu quite possibly, for Pandora I wouldn't hold your breath, they claimed they have no interest in coding for the Windows Phone platform. But don't forget their's other alternatives that are just as good out there(Metro Radio) happens to be the only music stream I know of.


----------



## cubanresourceful

There are apps that allow you to stream Pandora on WP7, can't remember their name though.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> There are apps that allow you to stream Pandora on WP7, can't remember their name though.


I believe it's Metro Radio, could even try Last.FM, I only know two people who stream, and those were the only two apps he uses, so I don't have much to go off of.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Since I wasn't under a contract and my iPhone 4 was boring, I decided to pick up a Lumia 900 today. It's been fantastic so far, I just wish Pandora and Hulu had apps for it.
> 
> Perhaps soon?


Hulu sucks in terms of developing for phones.

My Galaxy S II isn't even supported. Oh, but my Nexus S is.

Doesn't that seem a bit off to you? 

Guess we'll stick to enjoying Hulu on our PC.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Hulu sucks in terms of developing for phones.
> My Galaxy S II isn't even supported. Oh, but my Nexus S is.
> Doesn't that seem a bit off to you?
> Guess we'll stick to enjoying Hulu on our PC.


Yeah, I don't really "need" hulu on my phone or anything. But, it would be a nice touch if it was supported. Otherwise I'm very happy with the phone.

(Getting my exchange email to work has been a hassle, and it still doesn't work, though.)


----------



## Shane1244

Windows Phone Summit is tomorrow!









http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/19/microsoft-windows-phone-liveblog/


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Windows Phone Summit is tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/19/microsoft-windows-phone-liveblog/


Hope we get some more information about Tango, and WP8.


----------



## DNytAftr

yay!


----------



## cubanresourceful

Come on Microsoft! You impressed with Microsoft Surface (which looks amazing!!!) now impress with WP8!


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Come on Microsoft! You impressed with Microsoft Surface (which looks amazing!!!) now impress with WP8!


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Shane1244

I'm super excited and hopeful as to what they will announce. They have a MASSIVE game plan for WP8, W8, RT and Xbox 360. They're pumping all they have into everything.


----------



## axipher

I think windows 8 needs better Windows Phone 7+ integration. That would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Dtrain

So since it's 12PM(EST) does anyone see the live steams, cause I'm not finding any of them.

Edit: http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Windows-Phone/Summit looks like I found it.


----------



## DNytAftr

O_O flux capacitors!









But i do like the multi core and the newer screen layout (one large icon and 2 small icons side to side). I really hope more phones this time takes advantage though of the 32gb/64gb removable storage







I been using zune as my mp3 player (got the old zune pass with 10 song credits a month). Overall nice overhaul of features and seems to be opening up the hardware a little more too











Sidenote: please make bing maps better T___T i get lost 40% of the time


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> O_O flux capacitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i do like the multi core and the newer screen layout (one large icon and 2 small icons side to side). I really hope more phones this time takes advantage though of the 32gb/64gb removable storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been using zune as my mp3 player (got the old zune pass with 10 song credits a month). Overall seems like a nice overhaul of features and seems to be opening up the hardware a little more too


Doubt it'll come with flux capacitors but hopefully it will either have: Large Ancillary Current Router II or Large Semiconductor Memory Cell II definitely. Battery life will be a lot better.


----------



## axipher

I'd be happy with a mini arc reactor. But seriously, this looks amazing, I'm loving the new icon layout. Might have to hold out on upgrading my Focus until the new phones come out


----------



## Shane1244

Love the new Icons! By the time the new phones comes out, it'll be just in time for my upgrade!
















(Assuming it's in the fall time area)


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> O_O flux capacitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i do like the multi core and the newer screen layout (one large icon and 2 small icons side to side). I really hope more phones this time takes advantage though of the 32gb/64gb removable storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been using zune as my mp3 player (got the old zune pass with 10 song credits a month). Overall nice overhaul of features and seems to be opening up the hardware a little more too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: please make bing maps better T___T i get lost 40% of the time


Time to break out the DeLorean, but remember for WP8 Nokia Maps is replacing Bing maps entirely, so you won't have to worry about that. And I think they're pushing for MicroSD slots, so each phone will have an additional internal and an expandable MicroSD slot(At least that's what I thought), I hope it won't be as bad as some people had back in 2010, when they could only put certain 8/16/32/64GB cards in their phones. I'd be happy with an 8-16 Internal, and an additional 8-16 SD card, I had lower the bit rate on my Music drastically, as I kind of killed my HD7 battery indicator(I was out of the country in Israel, and when i plugged my phone charger into the Converter, the converter blew up and my phone thinks it's always at 10% battery) so now T-Mobile sent me a Nokia 710 which only has 8GB, hoping I can just exchange the SD cards between the two phones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Love the new Icons! By the time the new phones comes out, it'll be just in time for my upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Assuming it's in the fall time area)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'd be happy with a mini arc reactor. But seriously, this looks amazing, I'm loving the new icon layout. Might have to hold out on upgrading my Focus until the new phones come out


I'd totally wait for WP8, only about 3-5 Months away, and it looks like it's worth the wait in every way.

I'm really happy about the customization on the start menu as well, I don't mind how it looks on WP7, but after looking at it on WP8 I feel like it's inferior.

Also did they say what the release date was? I'm thinking November again, but I wasn't sure if they gave any details on that out. I also wonder how the battery life will be as well on these new phones.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Remember guys, these are only some of the features....


----------



## bogey1337

Me likey! Btw. That largest tile. I think its bigger than the current one we have right?

edit: Anyone think Joe Belfiore is the best Microsoft presenter?







Just a thought. No ****.


----------



## Miki

It looks so awesome. I want one!


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Remember guys, these are only some of the features....


The wait is going to kill me, I just want T-Mobile to come out with some DECENT phones, and I also Sprint gets into action as well as Verizon with multiple handsets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Me likey! Btw. That largest tile. I think its bigger than the current one we have right?
> edit: Anyone think Joe Belfiore is the best Microsoft presenter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought. No ****.


I think it was cause he showed all the features, when he left I was like "Come back and show me more" I had the same reaction I think as you. Yeah the tiles I think are bigger, or it's the 1/4 sized tiles that are making it look larger, but I think they're bigger since I'm sure they're using a HD resolution screen, on the phone as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> It looks so awesome. I want one!


Alright Miki, wake me up in Q4 going to hibernate for awhile.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> *snipidy*
> 
> Time to break out the DeLorean, but remember for WP8 Nokia Maps is replacing Bing maps entirely, so you won't have to worry about that. And I think they're pushing for MicroSD slots, so each phone will have an additional internal and an expandable MicroSD slot(At least that's what I thought), I hope it won't be as bad as some people had back in 2010, when they could only put certain 8/16/32/64GB cards in their phones. I'd be happy with an 8-16 Internal, and an additional 8-16 SD card, I had lower the bit rate on my Music drastically, as I kind of killed my HD7 battery indicator(I was out of the country in Israel, and when i plugged my phone charger into the Converter, the converter blew up and my phone thinks it's always at 10% battery) so now T-Mobile sent me a Nokia 710 which only has 8GB, hoping I can just exchange the SD cards between the two phones.
> 
> *snip the sequel* .


haha, actually! yesterday i was driving down to my gf's (6 hours @[email protected]) i saw a delorean on the freeway. But this nokia maps things is REALLY good to hear, once i was trying to find this one art store.. it took me to an abandoned building >_> . gahh i dunno 16gbs fills up really quick i keep mine at .. i think 320bit though so probably why







(rip it lossless into zune though). hmm sounds like your got a replacement phone instead of a replacement battery







from what i remember the lumia 710 has a memory chip (samsung i think?) instead of a microsd card









You always post i swear when i wake up >_>


----------



## cubanresourceful

Some consumer features: http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/21/3105617/windows-phone-unannounced-features-data-smart-cloud-browser


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> haha, actually! yesterday i was driving down to my gf's (6 hours @[email protected]) i saw a delorean on the freeway. But this nokia maps things is REALLY good to hear, once i was trying to find this one art store.. it took me to an abandoned building >_> . gahh i dunno 16gbs fills up really quick i keep mine at .. i think 320bit though so probably why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (rip it lossless into zune though). hmm sounds like your got a replacement phone instead of a replacement battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what i remember the lumia 710 has a memory chip (samsung i think?) instead of a microsd card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always post i swear when i wake up >_>


It's probably cause of the 3 hour time difference, well I brought a battery and my phone was still stuck at 10-20%. So T-Mobile said name a phone and color. I hope you're wrong about the memory chip >_>, but I've already started the process of ripping my music to 120-196. Maybe this is a good time to check out the 25GB skydrive I have.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Some consumer features: http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/21/3105617/windows-phone-unannounced-features-data-smart-cloud-browser


Even though I plan on getting a WP8 first day, I wonder what's all coming to 7.8.

Sorry on the double post


----------



## DNytAftr

ooo the datasmart app looks pretty snazy, my gf's gonna liek the heart i bet -.-

integration between wp8 (or is it called wp7.8?) and windows 8 is gonna be awesome







altthough still not sure how the tablet like desktop experiences is gonna be like.







But gonna get the full version of windows 8 pro/Enterprise on launch day for ~$30 so why not get it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> It's probably cause of the 3 hour time difference, well I brought a battery and my phone was still stuck at 10-20%. So T-Mobile said name a phone and color. I hope you're wrong about the memory chip >_>, but I've already started the process of ripping my music to 120-196. Maybe this is a good time to check out the 25GB skydrive I have.


bah, 3 hours







Ah nice! sounds like tmobile was pretty helpful, hows the lumia 710?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> ooo the datasmart app looks pretty snazy, my gf's gonna liek the heart i bet -.-
> integration between wp8 (or is it called wp7.8?) and windows 8 is gonna be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altthough still not sure how the tablet like desktop experiences is gonna be like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But gonna get the full version of windows 8 pro/Enterprise on launch day for ~$30 so why not get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bah, 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah nice! sounds like tmobile was pretty helpful, hows the lumia 710?


Waiting on UPS to deliver it now. Tracking info said before 3PM(3:17 as of writing this now) so I imagine realistically before 5PM I'll have it.


----------



## Shane1244

I hope Canada gets some good launch devices. I want to get the top of the line phone.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> I hope Canada gets some good launch devices. I want to get the top of the line phone.


Same here, I hate how Canada always gets stuck waiting to pay more for the same technology.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Same here, I hate how Canada always gets stuck waiting to pay more for the same technology.


You guys don't get the same phones in Canada? Or is it that they just come later?

Edit: Also have any of you guys in Canada received the Tango update, I've been seeing it being delivered on Rogers/Telus, was wondering if anyone had gotten it anywhere in this thread yet.


----------



## drbaltazar

I got a 710 today I love it.2thing
How I disable image .how I make ie load image after the rest of the page!


----------



## cubanresourceful

I want to cast a vote. The club name should be changed to Windows Phone club that way all updates are covered under Windows Phone (7, 7.5, 8, etc).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Same here, I hate how Canada always gets stuck waiting to pay more for the same technology.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't get the same phones in Canada? Or is it that they just come later?
> 
> Edit: Also have any of you guys in Canada received the Tango update, I've been seeing it being delivered on Rogers/Telus, was wondering if anyone had gotten it anywhere in this thread yet.
Click to expand...

We just get it later and at a higher price on top of having worse data plans.

I'm currently running a Samsung Focus on Rogers and the latest update is 7.10.8107.79.


----------



## Shane1244

All of the popular phones we get just as fast, but bell/rogers/telus seem to think that WP dosn't have any potential, so we uaslly get the better phones later, if at all.


----------



## DNytAftr

Sooo my GF's parents went to costco yesterday to upgrade to the lumia 900 (it was free with resigning or something, currently they have pantech ease) and the wireless person said it was too advanced for them.. not sure how i should feel about that.. seems kinda rude.. but maybe im over thinking it. But i would think that WP7 isnt that complicated?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We just get it later and at a higher price on top of having worse data plans.
> 
> I'm currently running a Samsung Focus on Rogers and the latest update is 7.10.8107.79.


Maybe I'm a day early, I know I heard that Nokia would be releasing the Tango update tomorrow on the 27th, not sure what the actual Carriers/Microsoft/Other OEM's are doing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> All of the popular phones we get just as fast, but bell/rogers/telus seem to think that WP dosn't have any potential, so we uaslly get the better phones later, if at all.


I was thinking it was like here, and one carrier just got all the good phones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Sooo my GF's parents went to costco yesterday to upgrade to the lumia 900 (it was free with resigning or something, currently they have pantech ease) and the wireless person said it was too advanced for them.. not sure how i should feel about that.. seems kinda rude.. but maybe im over thinking it. But i would think that WP7 isnt that complicated?


They got a Lumia 900 for free, just for ending a contract?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> They got a Lumia 900 for free, just for ending a contract?


Well they could have (im guessing resigning a new agreement, since last i checked they didnt have an upgrade available) but i guess didnt because of the comment, but went to my gfs costco and saw this (lower pic)

Sidenote: Ah but i think im just gonna wait it out till wp8, my friend said shes not going to be in HK till winter so might as well wait







although i am qualified for an upgrade i the back up focus should suffice for a few more months


----------



## drbaltazar

Wow!wp7 is subtle.are there hidden menu for tweaking(a la config for Firefox)?will the phone warn me of os update avail,or I need to connect to PC?


----------



## Shane1244

It will automaticly let you know if there is a update, or you can check manually in settings.


----------



## Dtrain

Not sure, if anyone cared or wanted the Tango files but they're all here, I've yet to test them myself. T-Mobile sent me a defective phone to begin with so I've been waiting on that myself.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27960331&postcount=929 you'd need the Cab Sender/Update tool from the Forum first post to update your device.


----------



## axipher

I just got pushed the 8112 update today for my Focus on Rogers. Once I finish my work stuff, I'll be updating that tonight, maybe I'll finally get tethering...

Also got pushed the 8773 update right after updating to 8112.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just got pushed the 8112 update today for my Focus on Rogers. Once I finish my work stuff, I'll be updating that tonight, maybe I'll finally get tethering...
> 
> Also got pushed the 8773 update right after updating to 8112.


Besides holding the back button and seeing 8 previous things you've done, multiple MMS picture emssages, and maybe Internet sharing, do you notice anything else by the way?


----------



## DNytAftr

Dumb question







, anyone know of how to turn off mobile format when using google (in internet explorer). Everytime i goto google its in mobile format and dont want to have to keep changing it to classic view everytime


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just got pushed the 8112 update today for my Focus on Rogers. Once I finish my work stuff, I'll be updating that tonight, maybe I'll finally get tethering...
> 
> Also got pushed the 8773 update right after updating to 8112.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides holding the back button and seeing 8 previous things you've done, multiple MMS picture emssages, and maybe Internet sharing, do you notice anything else by the way?
Click to expand...

Those were all on the 8107 update, I haven't actually had time to play with anything or explore any bugs I had from previously. So far the only thing I've noticed is that images don't download on my Outlook email from work. Not sure if that's server-side or my phone itself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Dumb question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anyone know of how to turn off mobile format when using google (in internet explorer). Everytime i goto google its in mobile format and dont want to have to keep changing it to classic view everytime


When you go to google.ca, under the search box, there's an option that says "Mobile | Classic", just click Classic before you search. It's a pain though because you have to do this every time you want to search, but I as well can't stand Google Mobile's version of websites.


----------



## levontraut

Hey girl and guys.

I still have my htc hd7, and i seem not to get any of tje updates anymore.

Is this phone still supported or has it been taken off the list??

Cheers
Levon


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Those were all on the 8107 update, I haven't actually had time to play with anything or explore any bugs I had from previously. So far the only thing I've noticed is that images don't download on my Outlook email from work. Not sure if that's server-side or my phone itself.
> 
> When you go to google.ca, under the search box, there's an option that says "Mobile | Classic", just click Classic before you search. It's a pain though because you have to do this every time you want to search, but I as well can't stand Google Mobile's version of websites.


There should be an option to set your browser to mobile or desktop perminantly under the setting menu.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Those were all on the 8107 update, I haven't actually had time to play with anything or explore any bugs I had from previously. So far the only thing I've noticed is that images don't download on my Outlook email from work. Not sure if that's server-side or my phone itself.
> 
> When you go to google.ca, under the search box, there's an option that says "Mobile | Classic", just click Classic before you search. It's a pain though because you have to do this every time you want to search, but I as well can't stand Google Mobile's version of websites.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an option to set your browser to mobile or desktop perminantly under the setting menu.
Click to expand...

It's set to desktop, but Google still defaults to the Mobile version, it must have something to do with the IE's signature that Google still catches as being a mobile device browser.


----------



## Shane1244

Mine works fine on classice mode, although the mobile version is WAYY better.


----------



## DNytAftr

Bleh.. clicked my classic mode/ desktopmode / regular mode and still defaults to model view.







really annoys me how you have to click classic everytime *sigh* but what can you do.

OH sidenote my GF's parents pick up two Nokia Lumia 900's and they love them. Had some time to play with it and really like it alot







it was much lighter then i thought and the screen has nice colors (although some might say saturated). But what surprised me is that they picked them up for free, didnt think nokia was doing that bad?


----------



## levontraut

well i am shocked TBH..... you guys where all talking about updates a few weeks ago and today i pluged my hd7 in and said we need to do an update.

now it is doing its thing... will have to wait and see what the changers are.

EDIT:

os version
7.10.8773.98


----------



## Dtrain

If anyone cares to see the live stream it's here, and also I need to find a mod, to change the name to Windows Phone Club








http://www.nokia.com/global/about-nokia/webcast/live/

And I hope the 920 goes to all carriers PLEASE!!!


----------



## DNytAftr

Gahh cant decide the lumia 920 vs samsung ativ s >_< I love the induction + polarized sceen.. but i really like amoled + memory card *sigh**

But! saving up to get the samsung ativ smart pc pro


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Gahh cant decide the lumia 920 vs samsung ativ s >_< I love the induction + polarized sceen.. but i really like amoled + memory card *sigh**
> But! saving up to get the samsung ativ smart pc pro


I WOULD pick the Lumia 920 I couldn't stop drolling over it, I'm going to cry tears of anger, if the 920 doesn't go to T-Mobile/Verizon or either look inside my wallet and buy one carrier unlocked which will make my service absolutely awful, I truly hate how they had the 900 exclusive on AT&T hoping it doesn't happen again, sounds quite redundant that they need people buying phones but it's on one carrier only. I wasn't thrilled about the ATIV S like I wanted to be though didn't expect it either, but hopefully HTC releases a nice high end device, since it'll probably come to the other carriers as well.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I WOULD pick the Lumia 920 I couldn't stop drolling over it, I'm going to cry tears of anger, if the 920 doesn't go to T-Mobile/Verizon or either look inside my wallet and buy one carrier unlocked which will make my service absolutely awful, I truly hate how they had the 900 exclusive on AT&T hoping it doesn't happen again, sounds quite redundant that they need people buying phones but it's on one carrier only. I wasn't thrilled about the ATIV S like I wanted to be though didn't expect it either, but hopefully HTC releases a nice high end device, since it'll probably come to the other carriers as well.


gah i was surprised that tmobile really only had ... 2 whindows phones (i think they have the 710 and radar?), although from what ive read in the news the 920 is suppose to goto at&t and verizon









*sighh* I find that the most practical choice is the nokia 920 since it does have the most features and also features that can actually be useful.







so hard since i think that samsung phone looks gorgeous and can expand the memory to 96gb for music. blehhh really on the fence. >_< . But i wonder if there are going to be any quad core phones this round, so far it seems like no









Hah but my GF has been trying to figure out what to do since shes a huge fan of htc, she noticed that the supposed to be high end HTC phone is purple in alot of pictures ... but she HATES purple to death, so shes like nooo..


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> gah i was surprised that tmobile really only had ... 2 whindows phones (i think they have the 710 and radar?), although from what ive read in the news the 920 is suppose to goto at&t and verizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sighh* I find that the most practical choice is the nokia 920 since it does have the most features and also features that can actually be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so hard since i think that samsung phone looks gorgeous and can expand the memory to 96gb for music. blehhh really on the fence. >_< . But i wonder if there are going to be any quad core phones this round, so far it seems like no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah but my GF has been trying to figure out what to do since shes a huge fan of htc, she noticed that the supposed to be high end HTC phone is purple in alot of pictures ... but she HATES purple to death, so shes like nooo..


WELL, when you put it like that you make a very good point. You want bigger storage for music, and the Samsung looks better, I'd totally go and probably get that then, I mean the 920 has Wireless charging(Going to need accessories), a better camera but thats only for showing off imo, it does come with some Exclusive nokia stuff, but besides that thats pretty much it. I remember hearing rumors about a HTC Zenith that would be a Quad-core, but I personally don't believe it considering no one else has a Quad device. Pretty old, but I guess until the 19th, we won't know, I've heard about the 920 going to Verizon and AT&T, but if the 920 does go to Verizon, I'm definitely signing up and buying it and all the accessories I'll probably never use. I'm kind of sad there's only like four or five windows phone coming out at launch, and sprint doesn't have a phone coming out anytime soon or ever. BUT if I did get the Ativ I'd probably be tempted to buy the tablet as well. Decisions...

Link for the HTC phones.
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/06/21/htc-plans-zenith-accord-rio-windows-phone-8/

I don't know why I pictured her in darth vader voice saying "NOOOOOOOOO" to the purple phone,the phone is actually purple? Could you link a picture I haven't seen any of the HTC phone's except a what could be of the 8X.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> WELL, when you put it like that you make a very good point. You want bigger storage for music, and the Samsung looks better, I'd totally go and probably get that then, I mean the 920 has Wireless charging(Going to need accessories), a better camera but thats only for showing off imo, it does come with some Exclusive nokia stuff, but besides that thats pretty much it. I remember hearing rumors about a HTC Zenith that would be a Quad-core, but I personally don't believe it considering no one else has a Quad device. Pretty old, but I guess until the 19th, we won't know, I've heard about the 920 going to Verizon and AT&T, but if the 920 does go to Verizon, I'm definitely signing up and buying it and all the accessories I'll probably never use. I'm kind of sad there's only like four or five windows phone coming out at launch, and sprint doesn't have a phone coming out anytime soon or ever. BUT if I did get the Ativ I'd probably be tempted to buy the tablet as well. Decisions...
> 
> Link for the HTC phones.
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/06/21/htc-plans-zenith-accord-rio-windows-phone-8/
> 
> I don't know why I pictured her in darth vader voice saying "NOOOOOOOOO" to the purple phone,the phone is actually purple? Could you link a picture I haven't seen any of the HTC phone's except a what could be of the 8X.


hah, yeah the 920 does have a better camera with the free floating lens + the software processing side (which im pretty sure is better as well).







Gah i love induction charging. Got the HP touchpad for my GF and we use it all the time soo niceeeee. i guess best would be to wait and compare, Im a huge fan of samsung products but the 920 just seems out pace samsung in features >_< .








i told her when i was on skype, and she was like O____O;;; !!! hah

But this i what ive read is suppose to be a htc 8x/8s/accord phone (of course just rumors for now) with a few news saying its the high end phone? not really sure but later pictures show a black htc phone as well. From what i heard htc is trying to bring more colors into the mix like what nokia does. But overall specs seem a bit modest (1.2ghz dual core, 8gb/16gb, etc)



Spoiler: Pic


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> WELL, when you put it like that you make a very good point. You want bigger storage for music, and the Samsung looks better, I'd totally go and probably get that then, I mean the 920 has Wireless charging(Going to need accessories), a better camera but thats only for showing off imo, it does come with some Exclusive nokia stuff, *but besides that thats pretty much it*. I remember hearing rumors about a HTC Zenith that would be a Quad-core, but I personally don't believe it considering no one else has a Quad device. Pretty old, but I guess until the 19th, we won't know, I've heard about the 920 going to Verizon and AT&T, but if the 920 does go to Verizon, I'm definitely signing up and buying it and all the accessories I'll probably never use. I'm kind of sad there's only like four or five windows phone coming out at launch, and sprint doesn't have a phone coming out anytime soon or ever. BUT if I did get the Ativ I'd probably be tempted to buy the tablet as well. Decisions...
> Link for the HTC phones.
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/06/21/htc-plans-zenith-accord-rio-windows-phone-8/
> I don't know why I pictured her in darth vader voice saying "NOOOOOOOOO" to the purple phone,the phone is actually purple? Could you link a picture I haven't seen any of the HTC phone's except a what could be of the 8X.


Well here's the rundown:

*Pros relative to the GS3:
*Higher resolution screen
Higher density display(331ppi)
Brighter screen
Lowest reflective properties of any phone
Wireless charging
Better Camera
Curved Glass
Pentaband 4G LTE

*Cons relative to the GS3:*
SD Slot
Better GPU


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hah, yeah the 920 does have a better camera with the free floating lens + the software processing side (which im pretty sure is better as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah i love induction charging. Got the HP touchpad for my GF and we use it all the time soo niceeeee. i guess best would be to wait and compare, Im a huge fan of samsung products but the 920 just seems out pace samsung in features >_< .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i told her when i was on skype, and she was like O____O;;; !!! hah
> But this i what ive read is suppose to be a htc 8x/8s/accord phone (of course just rumors for now) with a few news saying its the high end phone? not really sure but later pictures show a black htc phone as well. From what i heard htc is trying to bring more colors into the mix like what nokia does. But overall specs seem a bit modest (1.2ghz dual core, 8gb/16gb, etc)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Well, if they're bringing in more colors, I completely support that, I love how Nokia provides a range of colors for their phones. Yeah, I heard the accord or the 8X, is suppose to like a Mid-range phone, and apparently its going to T-Mobile from the quick start guide someone posted of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Well here's the rundown:
> *Pros relative to the GS3:
> *Higher resolution screen
> Higher density display(331ppi)
> Brighter screen
> Lowest reflective properties of any phone
> Wireless charging
> Better Camera
> Curved Glass
> Pentaband 4G LTE
> *Cons relative to the GS3:*
> SD Slot
> Better GPU


Which GPU does the ATIV S have? I believe the 920 has the 225, correct me if I'm wrong. Nice pro/con list by the way, the 920 heavily outshines the Ativ in my opinion, just depends on the carrier of all the phones now. I don't know why, but I feel like Nokia kind of overshadows the other OEM's.


----------



## BizzareRide

I'm not sure. If the ATIV uses the S4 SoC, then it has the same Adreno 225. If it uses the Exynos, it has the Mali 400.


----------



## levontraut

who remember when the windows phone first came out??

how much longer do you think they will be supporting the htc hd7 phones?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I personally LOVE Android, but the Lumia 920 really has me hugely interested... however I really wish they would announce one for Verizon instead of AT&T. I can't upgrade till February so I guess I'll have a lot more options and probably more phones I don't know about by them. But right now, the serious tech awesomeness of the Lumia 920 really has me interested.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> who remember when the windows phone first came out??
> how much longer do you think they will be supporting the htc hd7 phones?


November 8th, but you got to remember you'll be getting Windows 7.8, which is pretty much windows phone 8 for our WP7, or at least with some of the features that could be provided with the current system. I think besides that, and allowing all apps to still function new and old, is pretty much all you're going to get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I personally LOVE Android, but the Lumia 920 really has me hugely interested... however I really wish they would announce one for Verizon instead of AT&T. I can't upgrade till February so I guess I'll have a lot more options and probably more phones I don't know about by them. But right now, the serious tech awesomeness of the Lumia 920 really has me interested.


Yeah, I'm just hoping we get the 920 on more carriers than AT&T, the 920 in my opinion is an awesome phone with the ATIV at a far second in my opinion(Memory isn't that big of a deal 32GB is more than enough), but I guess we also don't know what HTC has to offer. But on that last note, I'm thinking probably around Q1 of 2013 we'll see more Windows phone hopefully, I know my contract with T-Mobile isn't up until November the 8th, and I'm trying to decide should I go to Verizon or stay on T-Mobile myself.


----------



## wierdo124

Thread transferred to cubanresourceful


----------



## DNytAftr

After some thinking i think im leaning towards the white lumia 920, the induction charging along with some of their accessories (Nokia purity pro and jbl powerup) just make it super tempting









Although i would have liked at least 64gb of memory... i guess i could just lower the bitrate of music to 256kbps and maybe purchase an ipod classic for lossless music









By chance is the puremotion hd+ a fancy name for super amoled (or regular amoled pannel)? Ive read reports where its ips and amoled .. confusing @[email protected]


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

There are probably 3 things I wish that could be better with WP8 (for my preferences):

1. Better app market: Nothing huge like iOS or Android, but a really good selection of good apps and games that can rival what's on my phone right now (and what I really do play a lot).

Weird... I was going to try for 3, but off the top of my head, I can't think of anything else right now. I was going to say customize but how the UI is set up, it actually eliminates the idea of needing an actual background. I'd prefer something other than IE, but if it works very well on the phone, I won't complain. Personally I hate Xbox (and Xbox Live), but I noticed you can remove that from the home screen, so no big deal. Also, I know very very few people who actually use Windows Messenger, so that's something that can be chucked (I basically use Steam, Skype and Facebook to communicate most of the time, rarely on Yahoo).

Outside of that, I like what I see.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> After some thinking i think im leaning towards the white lumia 920, the induction charging along with some of their accessories (Nokia purity pro and jbl powerup) just make it super tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i would have liked at least 64gb of memory... i guess i could just lower the bitrate of music to 256kbps and maybe purchase an ipod classic for lossless music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By chance is the puremotion hd+ a fancy name for super amoled (or regular amoled pannel)? Ive read reports where its ips and amoled .. confusing @[email protected]


Yeah having my Nokia 710 and only having 8GB does suck coming from my 32GB HD7,(I saw a post about switching the memory cards and did just that) I had to lower the bitrate for all my music to about 128 or 192, but regardless I don't notice any difference from 192,256, and 320 or rather if I do its very small only because HTC has a sound equalizer app, but that being the only noticeable difference and also GBs and space. But then again, its not like I expect to hear GRADE A audio quality from my phone, maybe the HTC with beats 2, not sure how good they are or if its just a 'bassy' sound like the headphones. But I think the 920 would definitely be my first choice, and maybe the ATIV as a second choice, as of now because HTC has yet to reveal anything officially, but maybe HTC will bring something awesome out and will sway my opinions completely, but if its anything similar to there One S/X/V I think I'll personally just ignore it as the Ativ/920 are far superior in my opinion as style goes. But then again the Ativ isn't going to come to Verizon so







. I was wondering what PureMotion HD+ was, I just remember having everyone talk about how nice it was and GLOVES, but not actually what it was whether it be IPS, Amoled, or super Amoled. But a fusion of the two, not sure if any phone has that to get a feel or example of it, but I must say with 32GB in the 920, would you really blow through it all. Also I hate to sound like that guy, but the 820 would be a better pick if it had a 720+ Screen resolution, with it having the expandable storage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> There are probably 3 things I wish that could be better with WP8 (for my preferences):
> 1. Better app market: Nothing huge like iOS or Android, but a really good selection of good apps and games that can rival what's on my phone right now (and what I really do play a lot).
> Weird... I was going to try for 3, but off the top of my head, I can't think of anything else right now. I was going to say customize but how the UI is set up, it actually eliminates the idea of needing an actual background. I'd prefer something other than IE, but if it works very well on the phone, I won't complain. Personally I hate Xbox (and Xbox Live), but I noticed you can remove that from the home screen, so no big deal. Also, I know very very few people who actually use Windows Messenger, so that's something that can be chucked (I basically use Steam, Skype and Facebook to communicate most of the time, rarely on Yahoo).
> Outside of that, I like what I see.


Well with the app market at hand sitting at over 100k+, I'd imagine most notable apps are on the market place, not all but a huge majority, in some form of the same exact app, or some alernative is out there to be fair, but there's always room for improvement for having bigger apps that are on the other OS's. But I honestly think with the launch WP8 and WP8, that'll change drastically in my opinion, with a lot more people coming to WP8, and using W8 in general. IE10 on the phone from the tests that have been seen and demoed shows that its actually not bad or as bad as people may think when they here the word IE, it beats Android 4.0, and I believe comes fairly close to the iPhone4S (LINK) on the browser tests what more could you ask for something that at the time wasn't even gold at the time of testing(Not sure if its better then it was when tested, I doubt it). The XBL thing, is merely just a game center folder, which holds all your games that you've downloaded from the marketplace, whether it be something from Microsoft deeming it an XBL game, or something from any other developer it all goes into your XBL game tiles, not sure if thats what you were asking or referring too though. But I'm also in agreeance with you I haven't used WM in ages, Skype and likes kind of out shadow it, and are far more convenient with just about everyone I know is using it, which makes it even better it's baked into the OS itself now.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Yeah having my Nokia 710 and only having 8GB does suck coming from my 32GB HD7,(I saw a post about switching the memory cards and did just that) I had to lower the bitrate for all my music to about 128 or 192, but regardless I don't notice any difference from 192,256, and 320 or rather if I do its very small only because HTC has a sound equalizer app, but that being the only noticeable difference and also GBs and space. But then again, its not like I expect to hear GRADE A audio quality from my phone, maybe the HTC with beats 2, not sure how good they are or if its just a 'bassy' sound like the headphones. But I think the 920 would definitely be my first choice, and maybe the ATIV as a second choice, as of now because HTC has yet to reveal anything officially, but maybe HTC will bring something awesome out and will sway my opinions completely, but if its anything similar to there One S/X/V I think I'll personally just ignore it as the Ativ/920 are far superior in my opinion as style goes. But then again the Ativ isn't going to come to Verizon so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was wondering what PureMotion HD+ was, I just remember having everyone talk about how nice it was and GLOVES, but not actually what it was whether it be IPS, Amoled, or super Amoled. But a fusion of the two, not sure if any phone has that to get a feel or example of it, but I must say with 32GB in the 920, would you really blow through it all. Also I hate to sound like that guy, but the 820 would be a better pick if it had a 720+ Screen resolution, with it having the expandable storage.
> *snip*


Yeah i really felt that when going from my Focus (40gb) to the focus s (16gb), ended up just syncing playlists. >_<. But ive been wondering about the beats as well, if it helps with sound or not. My GF is really excited overall for the htc release, im interested to see if they employ a quadcore but since the OS is so optimized i dont think it will make too much of a difference between the dual core variants. But like you said they may have a wild card







Although so far from what ive heard their not going to use and imagesense chip in the phone, which is a little disapointing









(random thought) Oh man, in the news this morning they showed some spottings of a cyan 920 looks really nice! if they come out with that.. mine mine mine









If the 920 had expandable storage it would be my pick hands down







i was looking durring my contemplation period at the 820, then i noticed it had the lower res screen and was like







It would be an interesting possible flagship phone i think if they had incorporated some of the features of the 820 and 920 together (the changing shells and expandable storage). Although tacky i kinda like the changing shells since my gf keeps dropping my phones >_<.

Currently my library of music is about 34gb (about 1/3 of music is flac) and i would have really liked to put it all on, but the only time that i really do use a large amount of my library is on the long train rides or drives which have been less frequent, After some long long deliberation while on my 5 hour drive i figured i could just load my play lists (about 100-200 songs) which is about 8gb and i did subscribe to zune pass (the original pass with 10 downloads a month), so i probably could stream some of the music i dont have on the phone if i really needed







Although its not as convient as having the songs on phone, its really do-able

I did some looking this morning and found this from nokia about their puremotion HD screens, seems like IPS but i keep getting reports of amoled and those deep blacks? confusing *Sigh*

Link: http://i.nokia.com/blob/view/-/1824216/data/2/-/PuremotionHD.pdf

Although i noticed that ZENS brought induction charging to the the galaxy sIII with a new battery and back piece, wonder if they could do that with the ativ, but the SIII does have a larger market share then the Ativ

Sorry, noticed there is alot of rambling/contemplating/thinking out loud in my post


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Yeah i really felt that when going from my Focus (40gb) to the focus s (16gb), ended up just syncing playlists. >_<. But ive been wondering about the beats as well, if it helps with sound or not. My GF is really excited overall for the htc release, im interested to see if they employ a quadcore but since the OS is so optimized i dont think it will make too much of a difference between the dual core variants. But like you said they may have a wild card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although so far from what ive heard their not going to use and imagesense chip in the phone, which is a little disapointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (random thought) Oh man, in the news this morning they showed some spottings of a cyan 920 looks really nice! if they come out with that.. mine mine mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the 920 had expandable storage it would be my pick hands down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking durring my contemplation period at the 820, then i noticed it had the lower res screen and was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be an interesting possible flagship phone i think if they had incorporated some of the features of the 820 and 920 together (the changing shells and expandable storage). Although tacky i kinda like the changing shells since my gf keeps dropping my phones >_<.
> Currently my library of music is about 34gb (about 1/3 of music is flac) and i would have really liked to put it all on, but the only time that i really do use a large amount of my library is on the long train rides or drives which have been less frequent, After some long long deliberation while on my 5 hour drive i figured i could just load my play lists (about 100-200 songs) which is about 8gb and i did subscribe to zune pass (the original pass with 10 downloads a month), so i probably could stream some of the music i dont have on the phone if i really needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although its not as convient as having the songs on phone, its really do-able
> I did some looking this morning and found this from nokia about their puremotion HD screens, seems like IPS but i keep getting reports of amoled and those deep blacks? confusing *Sigh*
> Link: http://i.nokia.com/blob/view/-/1824216/data/2/-/PuremotionHD.pdf
> Although i noticed that ZENS brought induction charging to the the galaxy sIII with a new battery and back piece, wonder if they could do that with the ativ, but the SIII does have a larger market share then the Ativ
> Sorry, noticed there is alot of rambling/contemplating/thinking out loud in my post


First post from my phone \o/, but I got to admit seeing the 920 screen and hearing about makes me drool, I love ips monitors, and would love the screen, but I'm not not really a fan of the Ativ/Galaxy series, but it is a high end device which is what counts to me, but I'm not sure but i think the ativ and galaxy may share the same battery? Also I don't think HTC will reveal a quadcore device in not sure how many even exist on Android I'd say less than ten, I just don't see it being practical with the OS being so damn optimized. Maybe after launch, and down the road or when the OS calls for it and can make use out of it, BUT it would be pretty cool to see a quad core I'd even probably buy it just because if it was on a carrier I could get phones off of. I do like HTC phones, supported the HTC for the entire WP7 period(Call drops were the only issues I had which was patched in like a week), but it's just I i love what Nokia is doing for the OS, kind of just makes me want to buy a 920 to support them, but on a different note. I don't use my SkyDrive(My upload speed sucks with ATT, and then I have 150GB, might as well kiss my cap for the month GOODBYE) and I don't have a Zune pass, I'd probably just turn my bitrate down once more to fit my music as my folder being is around 25GB being at 192 now, I'm sure I could live with lowering it to have all my music on it, not like I listen to every song I have anyways. But I'm hoping HTC brings something good tomorrow, but also none of there phones have expandable memory on android or even WP7, so hopefully they finally bring one that does and can make me and everyone who wants it happy, because I never realized how many people wanted expandable storage.


----------



## DNytAftr

ahhh i noticed i havent been posting on OCN as much







, but i just noticed that the Ativ doesnt seem to support LTE







Kinda assumed it would. Anyways def going to be going with the nokia lumia 920







... I wonder if they are going to have a cyan version, although its not on their website theres been a few spots popping up (and a rep said theres a possibility i may come up). I really like the color







but if not may go white or red


----------



## axipher

Hey everyone, just downloaded the SiriusXM Buddy App to make use of this free 1-year trial of Sirius:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1310708/siriusxm-free-1-year-subscription-to-sirius-xm-free-99

It works pretty amazing.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> ahhh i noticed i havent been posting on OCN as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i just noticed that the Ativ doesnt seem to support LTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda assumed it would. Anyways def going to be going with the nokia lumia 920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wonder if they are going to have a cyan version, although its not on their website theres been a few spots popping up (and a rep said theres a possibility i may come up). I really like the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if not may go white or red[/quot
> 
> I'm subscribed to this thread so when it tells me a new post is available, I'll read it and comment if its directed towards me(This thread is pretty much a glorified chat between me and you at the moment) and then I may read the news and respond when someone just blatantly shouts nonsense and what not which is quite often, but I guess it has to be pretty bad for me to comment about it though. In the Nokia red bull promo app video you can see a blue 920 on a table CYAN 920, also there is a gray 920 Grey 920 really disappointed that Cyan isn't a color already on there website, maybe they'll ninja add it like the gray phone that just recently appeared. But I'd probably end up getting White/Black/Red/Gray one of those, but the Samsung Ativ has to have LTE, I know Verizon is getting it and they won't accept a phone with LTE, and AT&T probably does the same thing now, noticing that every phone no matter how low or high has been LTE enabled, so I'd bet a good chunk that it'll be a LTE device. But its pretty much the Ativ/920 in my opinion, HTC8X, would be a consideration over the Ativ, but that 16GB memory KILLS it for me, when compared to the Ativ, bigger screen, replaceable battery, and bigger battery to boot, but it might lack in the camera department where the HTC I believe outshines the Ativ, and also maybe in the sound, but I don't get how the phone has 'Beats Audio' and is for the 'music lovers' but has 16GB blah, unless the amplifier in the phone makes my ears cry from the beautiful sounds it produces, I don't think I'll consider it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey everyone, just downloaded the SiriusXM Buddy App to make use of this free 1-year trial of Sirius:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1310708/siriusxm-free-1-year-subscription-to-sirius-xm-free-99
> 
> It works pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but it was dead by the time I tried it, got the 7 day trial anyways, but I can't get any of them to play on my 710 or atleast any of the channels I was interested in listening to.
Click to expand...


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey everyone, just downloaded the SiriusXM Buddy App to make use of this free 1-year trial of Sirius:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1310708/siriusxm-free-1-year-subscription-to-sirius-xm-free-99
> 
> It works pretty amazing.


NOOO it doesnt seem to be working anymore, and i was awake a few hours ago T__T <3 satellite radio paying $40 for 6 months right now i beleive *sigh*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I'm subscribed to this thread so when it tells me a new post is available, I'll read it and comment if its directed towards me(This thread is pretty much a glorified chat between me and you at the moment) and then I may read the news and respond when someone just blatantly shouts nonsense and what not which is quite often, but I guess it has to be pretty bad for me to comment about it though. In the Nokia red bull promo app video you can see a blue 920 on a table CYAN 920, also there is a gray 920 Grey 920 really disappointed that Cyan isn't a color already on there website, maybe they'll ninja add it like the gray phone that just recently appeared. But I'd probably end up getting White/Black/Red/Gray one of those, but the Samsung Ativ has to have LTE, I know Verizon is getting it and they won't accept a phone with LTE, and AT&T probably does the same thing now, noticing that every phone no matter how low or high has been LTE enabled, so I'd bet a good chunk that it'll be a LTE device. But its pretty much the Ativ/920 in my opinion, HTC8X, would be a consideration over the Ativ, but that 16GB memory KILLS it for me, when compared to the Ativ, bigger screen, replaceable battery, and bigger battery to boot, but it might lack in the camera department where the HTC I believe outshines the Ativ, and also maybe in the sound, but I don't get how the phone has 'Beats Audio' and is for the 'music lovers' but has 16GB blah, unless the amplifier in the phone makes my ears cry from the beautiful sounds it produces, I don't think I'll consider it.


ha yeah i just keep tabs on a few things posts, other then that havent been posting as much as i used too, i wonder what will happen to this thread when WP8 comes out







WP8 Club?









they have a grey too?? oh man didnt notice that, so many colors to choose from,i really do like the cyan so if they do ninja it YESSSSS. The HTC phones colors are pretty nice though, seems their specs IM seemed a bit underwhelming overall as it didnt seem to have anything that made it .. stand out per say. But it seems one of its stong selling points is the beats audio, wonder if its software or some sort of chip? But i will admite htc does have a good build quality and its nice to see them move away from metal chassis, surprised they didnt release something titan sized for their flagship.









I swear the ativ doesnt!







i read in a news report that it doesnt (some iphone 5 vs lumia article) and checked its website and it says hspa+. I dunno it doesnt seem right if it doesnt especially since lots of phones now are putting out LTE and its other WP8 competitors have LTE ... i expect it to have lte. If it doesnt have it though pretty much a deal breaker for me, i use a bunch of data a month so no mater how much memory it can hold, lte is a must


----------



## axipher

Yay, just used this guide to set up internet tethering on my Samsung Focus through Rogers. Definitely not the fastest connection, but better than paying for Wi-Fi at hotels or for when I'm travelling.

http://weblogs.asp.net/lduveau/archive/2010/12/07/activate-internet-tethering-on-samsung-focus-with-rogers-canada.aspx


----------



## newbrevolution

I just recently purchased a Nokia Lumia 900, October 13th to be exact. I switched from my iPhone 4s. I do like my new phone but being I have been an iPhone user for so long some things I have come across I am unsure if it is normal or just this phone. Plus I have no previous Windows or Android phone experience to compare to.

My questions/thoughts about the Nokia Lumia 900:

*How is the battery life for you?*
It seems for me I have to charge before the end of the day (8~10 hours) and I am not always on the phone playing games, music, videos, and what not. My daily usage is checking emails, texts, maybe some spider solitaire during lunch, not much more then that though. With the iPhone 4s I was able to go almost two full days before a charge, not to often though, same usage as my Lumia as well.

*How do you do restart the phone (like the silver apple on the iPhones)?*
I have looked through windowsphone.com and AT&T's guide website but found no information regarding this. Which leads me to believe you don't. I do know that you tap the back button to close out of applications.

*I am not overly pleased with the camera versus the 4s camera. If anyone else has went from the iPhone 4s to the Nokia Lumia 900 do you feel the same way?*
Pictures I take don't seem to be all that crisp and most times I have to take multiple ones to get it right; focus flash and what not. I noticed all the options so maybe I just need to educate myself some more on how to take a proper picture. But a lot of the time at work I use my phone to take a snapshot of a network jack behind a desk and don't have time to fuse around with camera options.

I have noticed the wireless signal is not as strong as the iPhone 4s. It is close though. The wifi signal strength seems better though which is nice!

I guess most of the things I have came across so far are just part of the learning curve but the battery life and camera does bother me.

Thank you


----------



## Evenger14

I've been considering switching to AT&T from Sprint and getting a Windows phone, but I've only had Android before. I wouldn't be switching, if I even do, until April, but if I do what can you guys tell me about Windows phones? I love the metro style on my XBox 360, but what about a phone?

I didn't read through the posts here so I apologize if this question has been asked before.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> NOOO it doesnt seem to be working anymore, and i was awake a few hours ago T__T <3 satellite radio paying $40 for 6 months right now i beleive *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha yeah i just keep tabs on a few things posts, other then that havent been posting as much as i used too, i wonder what will happen to this thread when WP8 comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP8 Club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have a grey too?? oh man didnt notice that, so many colors to choose from,i really do like the cyan so if they do ninja it YESSSSS. The HTC phones colors are pretty nice though, seems their specs IM seemed a bit underwhelming overall as it didnt seem to have anything that made it .. stand out per say. But it seems one of its stong selling points is the beats audio, wonder if its software or some sort of chip? But i will admite htc does have a good build quality and its nice to see them move away from metal chassis, surprised they didnt release something titan sized for their flagship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the ativ doesnt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read in a news report that it doesnt (some iphone 5 vs lumia article) and checked its website and it says hspa+. I dunno it doesnt seem right if it doesnt especially since lots of phones now are putting out LTE and its other WP8 competitors have LTE ... i expect it to have lte. If it doesnt have it though pretty much a deal breaker for me, i use a bunch of data a month so no mater how much memory it can hold, lte is a must


I think it'll probably just go to T-Mobile with it only having HSPA+, without LTE Verizon/AT&T won't take the phone or stock it, so I guess thats out of the equation, to bad I really dislike the the HTC 8X








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I just recently purchased a Nokia Lumia 900, October 13th to be exact. I switched from my iPhone 4s. I do like my new phone but being I have been an iPhone user for so long some things I have come across I am unsure if it is normal or just this phone. Plus I have no previous Windows or Android phone experience to compare to.
> My questions/thoughts about the Nokia Lumia 900:
> *How is the battery life for you?*
> It seems for me I have to charge before the end of the day (8~10 hours) and I am not always on the phone playing games, music, videos, and what not. My daily usage is checking emails, texts, maybe some spider solitaire during lunch, not much more then that though. With the iPhone 4s I was able to go almost two full days before a charge, not to often though, same usage as my Lumia as well.
> *How do you do restart the phone (like the silver apple on the iPhones)?*
> I have looked through windowsphone.com and AT&T's guide website but found no information regarding this. Which leads me to believe you don't. I do know that you tap the back button to close out of applications.
> *I am not overly pleased with the camera versus the 4s camera. If anyone else has went from the iPhone 4s to the Nokia Lumia 900 do you feel the same way?*
> Pictures I take don't seem to be all that crisp and most times I have to take multiple ones to get it right; focus flash and what not. I noticed all the options so maybe I just need to educate myself some more on how to take a proper picture. But a lot of the time at work I use my phone to take a snapshot of a network jack behind a desk and don't have time to fuse around with camera options.
> I have noticed the wireless signal is not as strong as the iPhone 4s. It is close though. The wifi signal strength seems better though which is nice!
> I guess most of the things I have came across so far are just part of the learning curve but the battery life and camera does bother me.
> Thank you


My Battery Life on my 710 is very good, I usually get about 15+ from moderate use, just a little MP3 playback to work, and calls and text messaging does me fine.
Well everything you do consumes battery, are you suggesting you had better battery life with your last phone, or now you're getting 8-10 hours when you were getting more before when you first purchased your phone.
To restart your phone, you'd need to hold down your unlock button and swipe downward.
Well the NL900 camera is decent but nothing to actually glorify over as well, I'D RECOMMEND exchanging it for a Nokia 920 personally, I mean you received this phone on the 13th, and AT&T probably does an exchange within 30 days like Verizon/T-Mobile but thats just me personally, considering the 920 probably has the best camera on a device at the moment. I would get it if I could. But to answer your question, I'm not sure, I know they made a couple camera improvements and tweaks and you could probably fine tune your settings to get what you wanted but that'd probably be the best your going to receive on that device.
Can't comment on the signal strength never had an AT&T device, and in my area, they're still using 3G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I've been considering switching to AT&T from Sprint and getting a Windows phone, but I've only had Android before. I wouldn't be switching, if I even do, until April, but if I do what can you guys tell me about Windows phones? I love the metro style on my XBox 360, but what about a phone?
> I didn't read through the posts here so I apologize if this question has been asked before.


Ehh, if you're asking what do I like about my WP, I just like the responsiveness and the fluidness of the device, not to thrilled on Android phones personally, so pretty much the only thing on my carrier to start with as an alternative was a WP device, and its worked wonders for me, I mean it just depends honestly what matters to you in a phone, functionality can be found on any device, but since using it myself, I don't see myself switching to any other OS anytime soon.


----------



## Dtrain

Once again here to post LIVESTREAMS!
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/presskits/windowsphone/liveevent.aspx


----------



## DNytAftr

I was only able to catch the ending part of the live stream but, overall looks very nice! Really excited, going to be picking up the cyan lumia on black friday







Although there are a few variants to phones by the sounds of it? a nokia .. err 822? i think i head and a samsung oasis? havent heard of those before.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I think it'll probably just go to T-Mobile with it only having HSPA+, without LTE Verizon/AT&T won't take the phone or stock it, so I guess thats out of the equation, to bad I really dislike the the HTC 8X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Battery Life on my 710 is very good, I usually get about 15+ from moderate use, just a little MP3 playback to work, and calls and text messaging does me fine.
> Well everything you do consumes battery, are you suggesting you had better battery life with your last phone, or now you're getting 8-10 hours when you were getting more before when you first purchased your phone.
> To restart your phone, you'd need to hold down your unlock button and swipe downward.
> Well the NL900 camera is decent but nothing to actually glorify over as well, I'D RECOMMEND exchanging it for a Nokia 920 personally, I mean you received this phone on the 13th, and AT&T probably does an exchange within 30 days like Verizon/T-Mobile but thats just me personally, considering the 920 probably has the best camera on a device at the moment. I would get it if I could. But to answer your question, I'm not sure, I know they made a couple camera improvements and tweaks and you could probably fine tune your settings to get what you wanted but that'd probably be the best your going to receive on that device.
> Can't comment on the signal strength never had an AT&T device, and in my area, they're still using 3G.
> Ehh, if you're asking what do I like about my WP, I just like the responsiveness and the fluidness of the device, not to thrilled on Android phones personally, so pretty much the only thing on my carrier to start with as an alternative was a WP device, and its worked wonders for me, I mean it just depends honestly what matters to you in a phone, functionality can be found on any device, but since using it myself, I don't see myself switching to any other OS anytime soon.


Thanks!

Can anybody else tell me some pros & cons of a windows phone?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> I was only able to catch the ending part of the live stream but, overall looks very nice! Really excited, going to be picking up the cyan lumia on black friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there are a few variants to phones by the sounds of it? a nokia .. err 822? i think i head and a samsung oasis? havent heard of those before.
> Edit: also heard ATT is having an exclusivity with the 920 for about 6 months or so >_<


Yeah. the Samsung Odyssey apparently it could be a Ativ S variant for Verizon or it could just be a Midrange Samsung phone, I got to admit I'm torn between the 810/822 and the HTC 8X, not really thrilled by the 8X doesn't seem like a bad phone but I kind of had my finger on buying a Nokia 920 unlocked or an Ativ S, so I feel like I'm back to the drawing board personally. DECISIONS, what would you pick 800 or HTC 8x, I think I'm just going to close my eyes and buy a HTC 8X.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Yeah. the Samsung Odyssey apparently it could be a Ativ S variant for Verizon or it could just be a Midrange Samsung phone, I got to admit I'm torn between the 810/822 and the HTC 8X, not really thrilled by the 8X doesn't seem like a bad phone but I kind of had my finger on buying a Nokia 920 unlocked or an Ativ S, so I feel like I'm back to the drawing board personally. DECISIONS, what would you pick 800 or HTC 8x, I think I'm just going to close my eyes and buy a HTC 8X.


i really wonder what it could be >_<. i could see it going both ways though









hmm the 810 is a nice phone with a good amount of features (and some nice nokia apps) although it is a midrange phone were the 8x is closer to a "premium" phone with a nicer screen and resolution and from what i heard it has a good quality feel to it. What i really liked about the nokia 800 was the changeable shells and the AMOLED.

buttt if i had to choose i would go with the 8x between the two because of the resolution which i would feel would make better use of the windows phone 8 OS. and (if i recall right) the resolution of the 800/22 is the same as current WP7 phone so i would think it would feel as much of upgrade







but i could be wrong







Although there is a rumor that the versions HTC 8x is going to be getting a built in induction charging feature


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> i really wonder what it could be >_<. i could see it going both ways though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm the 810 is a nice phone with a good amount of features (and some nice nokia apps) although it is a midrange phone were the 8x is closer to a "premium" phone with a nicer screen and resolution and from what i heard it has a good quality feel to it. What i really liked about the nokia 800 was the changeable shells and the AMOLED.
> buttt if i had to choose i would go with the 8x between the two because of the resolution which i would feel would make better use of the windows phone 8 OS. and (if i recall right) the resolution of the 800/22 is the same as current WP7 phone so i would think it would feel as much of upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there is a rumor that the versions HTC 8x is going to be getting a built in induction charging feature


Makes me sad you're probably right, I think my self conscience has been telling me to get a Nokia device, but I mean honestly the HTC 8X would probably be a better phone it does lack gyroscope and storage, but thats probably it once you compare the two phones, also apparently the Verizon model will come with wireless charging I doubt I'd use it though, I'd really like a dock of some sort to play music throughout the house and what not should probably start looking for accessories now then. Too bad I'm on a line with about 5 other people, and I can't wait any longer, contemplating waiting until I know for sure that Verizon isn't offering an Ativ S or just ignore it and get a HTC 8X, more DECISIONS!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Makes me sad you're probably right, I think my self conscience has been telling me to get a Nokia device, but I mean honestly the HTC 8X would probably be a better phone it does lack gyroscope and storage, but thats probably it once you compare the two phones, also apparently the Verizon model will come with wireless charging I doubt I'd use it though, I'd really like a dock of some sort to play music throughout the house and what not should probably start looking for accessories now then. Too bad I'm on a line with about 5 other people, and I can't wait any longer, contemplating waiting until I know for sure that Verizon isn't offering an Ativ S or just ignore it and get a HTC 8X, more DECISIONS!


Hmmm, prob something like bluetooth adaptor for the wireless music, I picked up a logitech music bluetooth thing to attach to my stereo, but still have to get a new set of speakers. gahh but i do really like the ativ s, what disappoints me about the 920 is that its suppose to be really heavy (equivalent to 33 quarters from my calculations) and also pretty thick







the 8x is equal to about 23 quarters. (i had some time last night







)

Although i had no idea that the 8x lacked a gyroscope  . *sigh* I dunno IMO ive noticed that each phone seems to have one fault, due to compromise, that prevents its from being the perfect phone. Although i bet the next batch of phones will be pretty nice, cant really wait another year >_<. I dunno you going to swich networks? or your sticking with Verizon? seems like the odyssey could be the verizon version of the ATIV s but the HSPA+ does make it seem most likely i would think the ativ s will goto t-mobile.

Although if you can wait another 6 months, att exclusivity will end for the lumia 920 supposedly


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Hmmm, prob something like bluetooth adaptor for the wireless music, I picked up a logitech music bluetooth thing to attach to my stereo, but still have to get a new set of speakers. gahh but i do really like the ativ s, what disappoints me about the 920 is that its suppose to be really heavy (equivalent to 33 quarters from my calculations) and also pretty thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 8x is equal to about 23 quarters. (i had some time last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Although i had no idea that the 8x lacked a gyroscope  . *sigh* I dunno IMO ive noticed that each phone seems to have one fault, due to compromise, that prevents its from being the perfect phone. Although i bet the next batch of phones will be pretty nice, cant really wait another year >_<. I dunno you going to swich networks? or your sticking with Verizon? seems like the odyssey could be the verizon version of the ATIV s but the HSPA+ does make it seem most likely i would think the ativ s will goto t-mobile.
> Although if you can wait another 6 months, att exclusivity will end for the lumia 920 supposedly


Well I'm on T-Mobile now, but yeah I'm going to switch to Verizon when my contract is up(Nov 8th), I technically don't want to go to Verizon, but the area I moved to Verizon is the only provider that has coverage sigh... Well if the 8X is .23 and the 920 is .33 thats definitely not a huge difference while holding is it? My HD7 was something like 162g(Which is I believe .35) the extra weight made it feel very solid and sturdy, granted my HD7 will be heavier by only a small margin I never felt it a pain or hard to hold for a large duration of time though. I've seen some people say it lacks a gyroscope and others claim it doesn't, HTC website doesn't say it has it or it doesn't, unlike other phones which I think is why people are claiming it doesn't but Endgaget says it does however, I'd imagine it would, seems ridiculous to not include one to me. Well Verizon is suppose to get the phones by thanksgiving and everyone on my line is kind of just waiting on me, but I think I might just get the HTC 8X or see if I can buy a Nokia 822 outright and maybe see if I can salvage my 'Upgrade' or something and get something better in Q1-Q2, unless its more than 300 or they won't allow me to so.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Well I'm on T-Mobile now, but yeah I'm going to switch to Verizon when my contract is up(Nov 8th), I technically don't want to go to Verizon, but the area I moved to Verizon is the only provider that has coverage sigh... Well if the 8X is .23 and the 920 is .33 thats definitely not a huge difference while holding is it? My HD7 was something like 162g(Which is I believe .35) the extra weight made it feel very solid and sturdy, granted my HD7 will be heavier by only a small margin I never felt it a pain or hard to hold for a large duration of time though. I've seen some people say it lacks a gyroscope and others claim it doesn't, HTC website doesn't say it has it or it doesn't, unlike other phones which I think is why people are claiming it doesn't but Endgaget says it does however, I'd imagine it would, seems ridiculous to not include one to me. Well Verizon is suppose to get the phones by thanksgiving and everyone on my line is kind of just waiting on me, but I think I might just get the HTC 8X or see if I can buy a Nokia 822 outright and maybe see if I can salvage my 'Upgrade' or something and get something better in Q1-Q2, unless its more than 300 or they won't allow me to so.


hmm well i would hope it does >_< seem weird if the 8x didnt have a gyro. But att reliesed their pricing today seems most phones are about $100 range ($49-199), i believe off contract the phones are about $599 list price. hah but my GF is now in a similar boat as you. she refuses to get a 920 since im going to get it (and calls it a crap phone?







) She was going to get a 8x but hates the blue color since it reminds her to much of purple, so she cant decide between the 820 or the 8x


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmm well i would hope it does >_< seem weird if the 8x didnt have a gyro. But att reliesed their pricing today seems most phones are about $100 range ($49-199), i believe off contract the phones are about $599 list price. hah but my GF is now in a similar boat as you. she refuses to get a 920 since im going to get it (and calls it a crap phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) She was going to get a 8x but hates the blue color since it reminds her to much of purple, so she cant decide between the 820 or the 8x


She's obviously just jealous you picked the better phone, my girlfriend got a HD7S on AT&T when it released but she gets to update anytime she wants to(Her mom works at the AT&T office) but I don't think she likes her windows phone I may or may not have pressured her into getting, she's stuck on a couple apps that are now just coming out and etc, but I still have no idea what to get figured I'd wait until I can hold both phones then decide.

Off topic, my trusty Vertex 2 finally died, got it about 3 years ago, yesterday and it died today <_< ONE DAY out of warranty I wonder if OCZ will be awesome guys and overlook that and help me out, and then my Windows XP/7 disc are saying its corrupt







getting the shaft here.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> She's obviously just jealous you picked the better phone, my girlfriend got a HD7S on AT&T when it released but she gets to update anytime she wants to(Her mom works at the AT&T office) but I don't think she likes her windows phone I may or may not have pressured her into getting, she's stuck on a couple apps that are now just coming out and etc, but I still have no idea what to get figured I'd wait until I can hold both phones then decide.
> 
> Off topic, my trusty Vertex 2 finally died, got it about 3 years ago, yesterday and it died today <_< ONE DAY out of warranty I wonder if OCZ will be awesome guys and overlook that and help me out, and then my Windows XP/7 disc are saying its corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting the shaft here.


, she has a tendys to be like that at times (along with being a htc fangirl ) >_<. OH MAN upgrades all the time, thats pretty cool! but hmm.. im sure she would have changed her phone if she really didnt enjoy it that much since there been a bunch of penny upgrades over the least year for different phones (since she can upgrade anytime?)









Def try using it first since your on the fence, i heard also some of the shells on the lumia can be pretty slippery (glossy ones). The lumias are going to be instore friday at ATT so you could always stop by for an idea of what the 820 is like. I have a feeling if my GF wont be able to get over the purple on the 8x so probably going to go with the 8gb yellow one or ... the 820 (which i feel is likely) . Although honestly both are good phones so cant go wrong ether way









Gah! thats def no good, last time i had that happen.... 2-3 months ago i thought it was my C300 drive but it turned out to be a dead marvel sata controller on my rig. But i would def contact them, worst they can say is no .. but that would be a real slap in the face if they did.. My first ssd was a vertex (original series) never gave it a chance to die







i lost it somehow/somewhere before that could happen


----------



## connectwise

Wondering if you pros can answer a question. Nokia has always been great with implementing hepatic feedback in their keyboards. Will the nokia lumia 920 have hepatic feedback on that keyboard as well? I've done a search on review sites and all, but couldn't find the answer to this since it seem to be too basic for them to cover. Everyone just wanna talk about the tiles and the camera.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> , she has a tendys to be like that at times (along with being a htc fangirl ) >_<. OH MAN upgrades all the time, thats pretty cool! but hmm.. im sure she would have changed her phone if she really didnt enjoy it that much since there been a bunch of penny upgrades over the least year for different phones (since she can upgrade anytime?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def try using it first since your on the fence, i heard also some of the shells on the lumia can be pretty slippery (glossy ones). The lumias are going to be instore friday at ATT so you could always stop by for an idea of what the 820 is like. I have a feeling if my GF wont be able to get over the purple on the 8x so probably going to go with the 8gb yellow one or ... the 820 (which i feel is likely) . Although honestly both are good phones so cant go wrong ether way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! thats def no good, last time i had that happen.... 2-3 months ago i thought it was my C300 drive but it turned out to be a dead marvel sata controller on my rig. But i would def contact them, worst they can say is no .. but that would be a real slap in the face if they did.. My first ssd was a vertex (original series) never gave it a chance to die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lost it somehow/somewhere before that could happen


I think mostly I'll get the 8X just because I feel like I'm getting some sort of high end device, I don't think I've ever heard of some being a HTC fangirl/boy <_< go figure thought everyone was pretty much Samsung or die, and maybe upgrading anytime isn't the best thing to say, but she may keep a phone for about 6 Months or a year or so, and its more likely that she may actually like the phone, but is upset that she doesn't have pandora and some games all her friends have and she doesn't rather, which is understandable in the least, knock offs and work arounds don't matter when you can't play it with your friends I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wondering if you pros can answer a question. Nokia has always been great with implementing hepatic feedback in their keyboards. Will the nokia lumia 920 have hepatic feedback on that keyboard as well? I've done a search on review sites and all, but couldn't find the answer to this since it seem to be too basic for them to cover. Everyone just wanna talk about the tiles and the camera.


I'm not sure what you mean by hepatic feedback.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I think mostly I'll get the 8X just because I feel like I'm getting some sort of high end device, I don't think I've ever heard of some being a HTC fangirl/boy <_< go figure thought everyone was pretty much Samsung or die, and maybe upgrading anytime isn't the best thing to say, but she may keep a phone for about 6 Months or a year or so, and its more likely that she may actually like the phone, but is upset that she doesn't have pandora and some games all her friends have and she doesn't rather, which is understandable in the least, knock offs and work arounds don't matter when you can't play it with your friends I guess.
> .


Its a nice phone and has some nice hardware







i was talking to some of the ppl at Att today and apparently they already have the 8x in stock in the back o_o at least in my area. Hah but yeah friends/apps could be a major factor for choosing a platform, my cousin really wanted to play (.. i think it was) farmville with her friends so she went android she said.







i will admit i am a huge samsung fan >_> TV's and monitors for as long as i can remember. Hmm ever get the SSD thing figured out?









Random:
But i had a chance to play with the nokia windows 8 phones and the OS is really nice, snappy and zippy as always and the "new" home screen IMO looks much cleaner with the ability to resize apps with multiple rows now. Although there didnt seem to be as many camera options as i remember there used to be.. anyways the 920 was actually lighter then what i thought it would feel like, i think its mostly because i thought it would weigh more with its size, but it is still pretty bulky (almost looks twice as think as my dads iphone 5 (?). Still didnt see a forward button in the browser. But overall the OS seems like a MUCH more refined version of WP7 mango, with a good amount of tricks up its sleeve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wondering if you pros can answer a question. Nokia has always been great with implementing hepatic feedback in their keyboards. Will the nokia lumia 920 have hepatic feedback on that keyboard as well? I've done a search on review sites and all, but couldn't find the answer to this since it seem to be too basic for them to cover. Everyone just wanna talk about the tiles and the camera.


hmmm well to my knowledge theres no tactile feedback for when your typing, only when you touch the three "hard" buttons on bottom. I could be wrong but i didnt notice an option in WP8 (or my other 3 WP7 phones) to turn any vibrate feature on for the keyboard


----------



## connectwise

Damn that would suck. Hepatic feedback from using they keyboard during texts and emails was one of the great features of nokia phones.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Its a nice phone and has some nice hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking to some of the ppl at Att today and apparently they already have the 8x in stock in the back o_o at least in my area. Hah but yeah friends/apps could be a major factor for choosing a platform, my cousin really wanted to play (.. i think it was) farmville with her friends so she went android she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will admit i am a huge samsung fan >_> TV's and monitors for as long as i can remember. Hmm ever get the SSD thing figured out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:
> But i had a chance to play with the nokia windows 8 phones and the OS is really nice, snappy and zippy as always and the "new" home screen IMO looks much cleaner with the ability to resize apps with multiple rows now. Although there didnt seem to be as many camera options as i remember there used to be.. anyways the 920 was actually lighter then what i thought it would feel like, i think its mostly because i thought it would weigh more with its size, but it is still pretty bulky (almost looks twice as think as my dads iphone 5 (?). Still didnt see a forward button in the browser. But overall the OS seems like a MUCH more refined version of WP7 mango, with a good amount of tricks up its sleeve.
> hmmm well to my knowledge theres no tactile feedback for when your typing, only when you touch the three "hard" buttons on bottom. I could be wrong but i didnt notice an option in WP8 (or my other 3 WP7 phones) to turn any vibrate feature on for the keyboard


I got a couple friends I bullied into getting a 920, and they seem to love it thus far, I didn't even think to look in the browser for a forward/back button but I think their should be one. I want to be a Nokia fanboy, but I just don't like the 822 on Verizon the phone looks exactly like a HTC Trophy, and then I don't like the 8X(First world problems :sarcasm but enough of that I'm going to get the 8X, and in the 30 days if I hate I'll get a 822, I had went into the store and they said they would ship me a Blue/Red/Black 8X on Wednesday the 13th if I hurried and made a contract with them, so I figured I'd probably have the phone by Friday or Monday if not on Saturday.
Also I never did get the OCZ thing situated I'm waiting on them to respond and they finally wrote me back yesterday night, so I guess I want hear anything until Monday since its the weekend now. Did you end up getting a 920 and your girlfriend her 8X by the way yesterday, if so what are your thoughts, I know you said you played with the devices, but I was just wondering if you had the phone what you thought about it now after a couple of hours with it.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> I got a couple friends I bullied into getting a 920, and they seem to love it thus far, I didn't even think to look in the browser for a forward/back button but I think their should be one. I want to be a Nokia fanboy, but I just don't like the 822 on Verizon the phone looks exactly like a HTC Trophy, and then I don't like the 8X(First world problems :sarcasm but enough of that I'm going to get the 8X, and in the 30 days if I hate I'll get a 822, I had went into the store and they said they would ship me a Blue/Red/Black 8X on Wednesday the 13th if I hurried and made a contract with them, so I figured I'd probably have the phone by Friday or Monday if not on Saturday.
> Also I never did get the OCZ thing situated I'm waiting on them to respond and they finally wrote me back yesterday night, so I guess I want hear anything until Monday since its the weekend now. Did you end up getting a 920 and your girlfriend her 8X by the way yesterday, if so what are your thoughts, I know you said you played with the devices, but I was just wondering if you had the phone what you thought about it now after a couple of hours with it.


hah first world problems indeed, but nice! well thats always good you got the 30 days







i wonder if its thicker then the att version . I didnt get a chance to buy it yet, im waiting till black friday, or the day after, hoping they have the 1 cent windows phones again this year







As for the girlfriend, not sure when shes getting hers after all the issues she had with her htc titain, shes waiting to see it at the store before she buys. Wants to test sound quality and such since the people at her office says she always sounds muffled.







Although initial reviews show really nice sound quality


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hah first world problems indeed, but nice! well thats always good you got the 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if its thicker then the att version . I didnt get a chance to buy it yet, im waiting till black friday, or the day after, hoping they have the 1 cent windows phones again this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the girlfriend, not sure when shes getting hers after all the issues she had with her htc titain, shes waiting to see it at the store before she buys. Wants to test sound quality and such since the people at her office says she always sounds muffled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although initial reviews show really nice sound quality


Yeah my HD7 got awful, people couldn't hear me for a good month or so, until I believe 8107 was pushed through T-Mobile, which I don't think she would have that unless she adds it herself(another reason why i can't sell a WP8 to mine, but I fought an admirable battle) I didn't realize the 920 had Dolby sound, was looking at it and sounded pretty decent I wish someone had a 8X for a comparison. And yeah I'm waiting on Black Friday before the switch or the week of, pretty sure it'll get a discount but I guess I can't compare it to WP7 launch as people didn't want it with it being kind of under developed and all, but I'm hoping for some sort of deal. I feel like the HTC 8X is worth $199, and I feel awful for considering it personally, if I can't get a deal I might just get the 822, considering I lose out on a camera I would barely lose and a bigger resolution, I also gain Nokia features, but I think thats the plan anyways, I need to PM Cuban and get that man to change the thread name.

Also when you went to your AT&T store did you notice any traffic for the device? I had a line outside of mine, I work right next to an AT&T store and I was suprised to see a line for the device also not sure if I like this commercial at all, apparently its a real contest as well <_<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beQzrplsP-s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hah first world problems indeed, but nice! well thats always good you got the 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if its thicker then the att version . I didnt get a chance to buy it yet, im waiting till black friday, or the day after, hoping they have the 1 cent windows phones again this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the girlfriend, not sure when shes getting hers after all the issues she had with her htc titain, shes waiting to see it at the store before she buys. Wants to test sound quality and such since the people at her office says she always sounds muffled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although initial reviews show really nice sound quality


Wait what is this 1cent windows phone deal??


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtrain*
> 
> Yeah my HD7 got awful, people couldn't hear me for a good month or so, until I believe 8107 was pushed through T-Mobile, which I don't think she would have that unless she adds it herself(another reason why i can't sell a WP8 to mine, but I fought an admirable battle) I didn't realize the 920 had Dolby sound, was looking at it and sounded pretty decent I wish someone had a 8X for a comparison. And yeah I'm waiting on Black Friday before the switch or the week of, pretty sure it'll get a discount but I guess I can't compare it to WP7 launch as people didn't want it with it being kind of under developed and all, but I'm hoping for some sort of deal. I feel like the HTC 8X is worth $199, and I feel awful for considering it personally, if I can't get a deal I might just get the 822, considering I lose out on a camera I would barely lose and a bigger resolution, I also gain Nokia features, but I think thats the plan anyways, I need to PM Cuban and get that man to change the thread name.
> 
> Also when you went to your AT&T store did you notice any traffic for the device? I had a line outside of mine, I work right next to an AT&T store and I was suprised to see a line for the device also not sure if I like this commercial at all, apparently its a real contest as well <_<
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beQzrplsP-s&feature=player_embedded


hah its the thought of trying that matters?







the dolby i hope improves sound quality, have to wait and see, on CNet review they have sound clips from the two phones, the HTC does sound a bit more natural to me IMO then the 920 but both sound clear and not to muffled. True true, people werent interested as much in WP7 as they are in wp8, i feel that microsoft really put marketing it much better compared to the last few years. but hopefully theres some sort of discount







im sure it would be better though then paying the resale price but you never know. But if you did go with the 822 even with the lower res it still looks fine and probably be at least just as good (or better) as what you have now, plus ALOT more features then current WP7 devices. Both phones have their pros and cons







like alot of the WP8 phones right now *sigh*

Hah its a 7/8 thread now!







but in terms of a line .. it was crowded but i caught the end of it, i drove by on my way to campus another store downtown and there was a line but both stores ended up selling out well before the end of the day. ... wait ... so you apply to win being a personal assistant /tod for a day? i think im understanding it wrong >__< .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Wait what is this 1cent windows phone deal??


The last 2 years AT&T has had a 1 cent windows phones on black friday weekend (last year it was saturday and the year before thet i think it was cyber monday), Thats when i usually get my phones for me and my GF so far over the last 2 years we got a Samsung focus, Samsung Focus S, HTC surround and HTC titain for .. 4 cents plus fees








Although im hoping they have something similar this year, only time will tell


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hah its the thought of trying that matters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dolby i hope improves sound quality, have to wait and see, on CNet review they have sound clips from the two phones, the HTC does sound a bit more natural to me IMO then the 920 but both sound clear and not to muffled. True true, people werent interested as much in WP7 as they are in wp8, i feel that microsoft really put marketing it much better compared to the last few years. but hopefully theres some sort of discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure it would be better though then paying the resale price but you never know. But if you did go with the 822 even with the lower res it still looks fine and probably be at least just as good (or better) as what you have now, plus ALOT more features then current WP7 devices. Both phones have their pros and cons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like alot of the WP8 phones right now *sigh*
> Hah its a 7/8 thread now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in terms of a line .. it was crowded but i caught the end of it, i drove by on my way to campus another store downtown and there was a line but both stores ended up selling out well before the end of the day. ... wait ... so you apply to win being a personal assistant /tod for a day? i think im understanding it wrong >__< .
> The last 2 years AT&T has had a 1 cent windows phones on black friday weekend (last year it was saturday and the year before thet i think it was cyber monday), Thats when i usually get my phones for me and my GF so far over the last 2 years we got a Samsung focus, Samsung Focus S, HTC surround and HTC titain for .. 4 cents plus fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although im hoping they have something similar this year, only time will tell


Wow, well I was going to switch to them when my current contract runs out (April 1st, yes, it's April fools day, I know lol) but if I can get the 920 for 1 Cent I'll pay the early termination fee and still save $100+


----------



## iLLGT3

Any WP8 club yet?


----------



## DNytAftr

Came across this today, supposed leak of the Samsung Odyssey. said to be a variant of the Ativ s. looks to be a variant with a touch button instead of a hard button for the windows button.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Any WP8 club yet?


A mod or cuban needs to change it to simply Windows Phone club and then all will be well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> Came across this today, supposed leak of the Samsung Odyssey. said to be a variant of the Ativ s. looks to be a variant with a touch button instead of a hard button for the windows button.


I saw on my weave app through WPCentral that it would probably be a lower end device something like the 822, and it'll probably end up being a free phone,but it looks like a smaller Ativ S, kind of ugly in my opinion.


----------



## TFL Replica

The *[Official] Windows Phone 8 Club/Thread* is up. Feel free to use that thread for any WP8 related discussions. This thread will remain dedicated to WP7 for now. If you believe that the threads should be merged, let me know.


----------



## Shane1244

...Why not just change it to the Windows Phone Club?


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> ...Why not just change it to the Windows Phone Club?


Well I asked replica about that actually and apparently the OP of that thread didn't want to merge, he wanted to keep his thread independent from what we've started and what he started. Seems kind of silly, but I guess nothing one can do about that then.


----------



## Shane1244

I just got my 7.8 update on my HTC HD7 on Bell


----------



## tasospaok123

Just got the 7.8 update on my LG Optimus 7. And everyone said, that this phone wouldn't get the update. I'm so glad!


----------



## MistaBernie

Score! I was trying to force my Nokia 900 to update to 7.8 but I kept getting stuck restarting. Turns out something in the following processes (anything by Cyberlink, probably the DVD 12 services), or the iPod Service/iTunes helper service (or one or two other things I randomly stopped as services) was keeping my phone from connecting back to my pc during the restart process. I'm only on update 1/3 at the moment but I think I'm going to be getting 7.8 on my phone in the (relatively) very near future!


----------



## InspectrButters

I was able to force the 7.8 update on my ATT Titan 1 about a month ago with this program. Not really sure if the update has been pushed by ATT already, but I've had no issues so far.

Seven-Eighter by Windows Phone Hacker


----------



## newbrevolution

Nokia Lumia 900 with AT&T, still no update


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Nokia Lumia 900 with AT&T, still no update


1.Press update on zune
2. Disconnect your internet connection after a few seconds
3. Enjoy WP 7.8

Worked for me.


----------

